# Best Looking Auto?



## valis

pics, please. No restrictions other than the ones that apply to the forum (i.e., SFW).......only requirements are a pic and a reason for you naming it the best looking ride around........

dunno where to start, but one that has always grabbed me is the gt40.......that, along with about a million others.....for some reason, I am also very drawn to the egoista.....I just want to drive that damn thing.......


----------



## Noyb

Reason .. it's on a Corvette Chassis


----------



## valis

nice, but don't like the rear nor the rims........what the heck is it, anyhow? Looks custom......

and the zillion dollar question..........what's under Le Hood?


----------



## valis

one of my personal fave's........takes a country mile to turn, but in a straight line (i.e., the US interstate system) this would be the awesomestest ride ever.......


----------



## valis

pop had this:









but his employee, Gary Gabelich of the Blue Flame stardom, had this:










this was in the days of Nevada having a 'drive at a safe speed', and when we crossed from Cali to Nevada, damned if Gary didn't drop it into second and lay about a quarter mile of patch.

the vette? Well, it showed up about halfway through our meal......it is very important to remember that I was 4, maybe 5, when this happened.......and damn, I've loved those screaming ponies ever since. 

jesus, those were fun days.......and now, to think that damn near everything we did (5 year old in a front seat of a ferrari doing WELL into triple digits, had the lap belt, but that held me down so I couldn't see) is now a felony......yeesh.


----------



## hewee

Noyb said:


> Reason .. it's on a Corvette Chassis


I like this one.


----------



## valis

and YOUR choice, Hewee? I'm thinking something from late 50's, maybe?


----------



## Noyb

valis said:


> I'm thinking something from late 50's, maybe?


50 .. 789


----------



## valis

noyb.......my apologies. That pic you posted does NOT do it justice.....that is one sweet butt ride. LOVE the interior on it as well.......:up:

just an FYI, you may want to add that link to your original post, as it is sorta like comparing me to, say, Redford a la 78 or so......just no comparison whatsoever.......


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> and YOUR choice, Hewee? I'm thinking something from late 50's, maybe?


Thanks valis. Will like a beautiful Decoliner too.

http://www.thesmokingtire.com/2012/new-episode-of-tuned-the-blastolene-story/


----------



## TerryNet

There used to be lots of great looking cars. Maybe none better than the 1960 Chevy Impala Convertible.


----------



## valis

hewee said:


> Thanks valis. Will like a beautiful Decoliner too.
> 
> http://www.thesmokingtire.com/2012/new-episode-of-tuned-the-blastolene-story/


THAT would be a fun road trip car.......


----------



## valis

TerryNet said:


> There used to be lots of great looking cars. Maybe none better than the 1960 Chevy Impala Convertible.


my uncle owned one of those, but nowhere near that condition......good looking ride....complete with mandatory dice.....:up:


----------



## Noyb

And another reason ... If you weren't there for the late 50s, early 60s ... You really missed it


----------



## valis

yup......but they are making some slick ones today, as well.....


----------



## ckphilli

This girl. And the reason she's the best looking around? You never get over your first love they say...

http://www.porsche-mania.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/1973-Porsche-911-Ts.jpg


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> THAT would be a fun road trip car.......


:up:


----------



## valis

nice, Chris......that was your first ride? Heck, this was mine......










fastest car in a straight line I've ever driven.........

how the heck did you get a Porsche that early? Well done, sir, very well done.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> nice, Chris......that was your first ride? Heck, this was mine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fastest car in a straight line I've ever driven.........
> 
> how the heck did you get a Porsche that early? Well done, sir, very well done.


Oh heck no! My first car was a 1968 Chevy Truck. My first love was the 911E when my Dad had one (I was 6 or 7).


----------



## valis

ahhh........I see, said the blind man as he fell into a ditch.........

this was my dad's 'first' ride; obviously not the first for him (I think that may have been a stegosaurus), but it was the first one I remember him having........gutless, but extremely maneuverable.....


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> ahhh........I see, said the blind man as he fell into a ditch.........
> 
> this was my dad's 'first' ride; obviously not the first for him (I think that may have been a stegosaurus), but it was the first one I remember him having........gutless, but extremely maneuverable.....


I love those little guys. Fun.


----------



## Brigham

Just go on to the Aston Martin web site.!!!!


----------



## mtzlplex

Always had a soft spot for this 1954 Fiat Ghia Supersonic. Superb styling for 1954.


----------



## valis

man, that does look slick.......surprised I've never heard of it......


----------



## hewee

Wow all the great cars.

First car I got to drive was a 1964 MG Midget my got when he came home from a year Vietnam.










1965 we got to drive it and I was only 12 years old. We rented a old farm house in Goshen, New York that had acres of land around it so we had lots of fun driving on it. I mean what kid would not have fun.

Then we moved in 1996 out we moved out here to and dad traded it in on a new 1966 1/2 Ford Mustang Convertible

Not sure if this is a 1966 1/2 Ford Mustang Convertible

I bet the Ford Mustang 1966 car commercial that shows flying got to dad. 
http://archive.org/details/FordMustang1966CarCommercial1960sTvAd










I think the seats were the color of the car. Wow what a nice car. 
Anyhow mom did not like it because we did not have the money and dad again took off overseas and mom gave the car back so we had that car a very short time. After that dad got a 1971 Chevy Deluxe Truck that was one great truck.

His was 2 wheel drive long-bed, 4 speed stick. Granny gear. You started in 2nd and almost right away go to 3rd and then to 4th after about 35 mph.
One great truck that got me moved out and made many moves in the first years on my own. Also any time my first car broke down I got to use his truck. You could walk beside it in first gear and I did that once when we was in the mud at the river. But it in first gear and get out and push. Also was a truck that had real bummers to push and pull other cars.
Brother drove it and was drinking and smashed it up. Now that was a real truck.


----------



## valis

love the midget, Harry........have driven quite a few of those (something about two seaters that grabs me, I guess) and loved every minute of it.....

friend of mine had either a 63 and half or a 64 and half Stang, and I was NOT impressed.......the car was nice, but that may have been the most underpowered car I've ever driven.



outside of the fiat, that is......


----------



## hewee

Was very fun to drive and being kids and learning it was good we had open space to drive it. We did know the muffler off going to fast in a dip. But was 3 of us in the car. Yes small space behind the seat for a skinny kid. 
We could not take it out on are own. The friend next door has to be with us. Next door was way down the road.
He had a car also we got to drive but we did not get to drive that but a couple times.
Don't know the year but it was a 3 wheel BMW Isetta. 
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BMW_Isetta_300.jpg
It was this color.
http://microcarmuseum.com/tour/isetta-3wheel-special.html
Bad thing is how you get in the car. It would tilt to the one side as you got in

Look at the other cars there to see all the Microcars. 
The one we drove was not like this one.
http://microcarmuseum.com/tour/whattadrag.html


----------



## valis

I have seen those beemers in Europe, but never sat in one......I have sat in a SMART car, and surprisingly had enough room (I'm 6'6", 210 or so).......

this is the egoista I was referring to.......obviously the name says it all, but hell, if you can afford it, why do you need a passenger? Lord knows I would drive the holy snot out of this thing.......also, note the HUD.

fyi, I find it gorgeous, but I know I am in the very few who do.........










mach 5, anyone?


----------



## valis

and this, my friends, may be the best looking of them all.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> and this, my friends, may be the best looking of them all.


Slick...


----------



## valis

don't make them like they used to, eh?


----------



## pyritechips

"Reason for posting it"? Are you freaking kidding?


----------



## valis

was hoping you'd show up, Jimbo......and of course, you show up not only with one of the greatest cars ever built, but the car described as both the hardest to drive, and merely an F1 with body panels.......kudos.....:up:


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> and this, my friends, may be the best looking of them all.


Yes that is one cool looking car.

So is this one.


----------



## valis

sweet.......what the heck is it?


----------



## ckphilli

Those fenders are incredible...


----------



## valis

I'd be terrified to parallel park that thing.......


----------



## hewee

More on the-b702 here.
http://www.randygrubb.com/the-b702/

Also see others at http://www.randygrubb.com/


----------



## valis

jeeze pete, that is a slick looking ride.....going to be hard to top that one.


----------



## mtzlplex

I also like the concepts that have that jet plane/rocketship look. The 1960 Plymouth XNR fills that bill for me : http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/736x/8c/a8/17/8ca817141a3ca802438aed76308b1f31.jpg


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex said:


> I also like the concepts that have that jet plane/rocketship look. The 1960 Plymouth XNR fills that bill for me : http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/736x/8c/a8/17/8ca817141a3ca802438aed76308b1f31.jpg


I like that one.


----------



## valis

mtzlplex said:


> I also like the concepts that have that jet plane/rocketship look. The 1960 Plymouth XNR fills that bill for me : http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/736x/8c/a8/17/8ca817141a3ca802438aed76308b1f31.jpg


another view.......


----------



## valis

and you can't have the best without the worst, I guess......no clue what happened here, but I'm guessing some drugs were involved.


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> and you can't have the best without the worst, I guess......no clue what happened here, but I'm guessing some drugs were involved.


I don`t know for sure, but if I was guessing, I would guess that the designers had ties/knew the designers that did this. A 1958 Ford 2000, wow, what a piece of work:


----------



## valis

wow.......looks like a prototype for the lunar lander, eh?


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> and you can't have the best without the worst, I guess......no clue what happened here, but I'm guessing some drugs were involved.


That is The Original Pink Panther Car.
http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2011/08/26/005017-original-pink-panther-car.html

http://www.jayohrberg.com/Pink_Panther.html

Look at all the cars here at http://www.jayohrberg.com



mtzlplex said:


> I don`t know for sure, but if I was guessing, I would guess that the designers had ties/knew the designers that did this. A 1958 Ford 2000, wow, what a piece of work:


Looks hard to see behind you to change lanes.


----------



## mtzlplex

Pretty sure those pods on that back deck contain a couple of late 50`s era jato rocket packs for when going 140mph wasn`t fast enough lol.


----------



## mtzlplex

hewee said:


> That is The Original Pink Panther Car.
> http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2011/08/26/005017-original-pink-panther-car.html
> 
> http://www.jayohrberg.com/Pink_Panther.html
> 
> Look at all the cars here at http://www.jayohrberg.com
> 
> Looks hard to see behind you to change lanes.


Thanks for the link hewee, great pics.


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex said:


> Thanks for the link hewee, great pics.


You're weocome mtzlplex. We all grew up seeing those cars on TV and in the Movies.


----------



## valis

hewee said:


> That is The Original Pink Panther Car.
> http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2011/08/26/005017-original-pink-panther-car.html
> 
> http://www.jayohrberg.com/Pink_Panther.html
> 
> Look at all the cars here at http://www.jayohrberg.com
> 
> Looks hard to see behind you to change lanes.


sweet, Harry.........how on EARTH did you know that? 

I know I'm good at trivial pursuit, but dang, I'd have never gotten that one......kudos to you, sir.


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> sweet, Harry.........how on EARTH did you know that?
> 
> I know I'm good at trivial pursuit, but dang, I'd have never gotten that one......kudos to you, sir.


Long long ago in another time I seen that Pink Panther Car and read about it and best of all I remember it.


----------



## valis

off topic, but to this date, the Pink Panther flix were easily the funniest things I've ever seen on the silver screen.......and I never, never saw that car.........


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> off topic, but to this date, the Pink Panther flix were easily the funniest things I've ever seen on the silver screen.......and I never, never saw that car.........


The car itself, known as the Panthermobile.

It was never in any of the movies. I also just love the TV cartoons of Pink Panther and the movies


----------



## mtzlplex

Probably not the "Best Looking Auto", but for sure a bizarre looking one. The 1967 Osi Bisiluro Silver Fox :


----------



## valis

definitely ain't bad looking.......


----------



## valis

all-time fave race car.......got to listen to it in Cali at Laguna, ears are still ringing....


----------



## valis

le holden efijy.....


----------



## mtzlplex

Who would have ever thought that Lincoln would consider making a 2 seater. The 1955 Lincoln Indianapolis.


----------



## hewee

Those are cool looking.

1939 Pontiac Plexiglas Deluxe Six "Ghost Car"
http://www.rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1052579

1958 GM Firebird III 
http://www.carstyling.ru/en/car/1958_gm_firebird_iii/images/2424/

1959 Cadillac Cyclone









Ford Nucleon 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Nucleon





1951 Buick LeSabre Concept
http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/z998/Buick-LeSabre-Concept.aspx

ford-seatte









Love this one.
1938 Buick Y-Job 









Frenchman Spends 10 Years Building Lamborghini Motorcycle 
http://car-mods.wonderhowto.com/ins...lding-lamborghini-motorcycle-sidecar-0113744/









Look at these.
http://funjosh9.blogspot.com/2012/08/japanese-minivans.html


----------



## mtzlplex

Thanks Harry, I could look at pics like those all day long.


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> le holden efijy.....


Great cars Valis !!!!


----------



## mtzlplex

I always thought that in the Batman movies it would be cool that if when Batman was driving the Batmobile, Robin would be driving his own car, one of these. Alfa Romeo 1953 Bat 5, or the Alfa Romeo 1955 Bat 9.


----------



## valis

mtzlplex said:


> Great cars Valis !!!!


I gots weird tastes, but every now and again it hits a correct note........


----------



## valis

one of my dad's friends (served with R. Lee Ermey, the drill sergeant) had this bad boy.....also had less than 20k on it.......he passed about 12 years ago, no clue what happened to the car. Got to ride in it during a parade, and again, they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> one of my dad's friends (served with R. Lee Ermey, the drill sergeant) had this bad boy.....also had less than 20k on it.......he passed about 12 years ago, no clue what happened to the car. Got to ride in it during a parade, and again, they don't make them like they used to.


Get your drift Valis. I can remember being 10 yrs old and my father had this car, a 56 Caddy ( it was a 3 year old used car at the time we had it, and ours as a diff color), but all the same what a car, it was like a tank. I know what you are talking about.


----------



## valis

yeah, safety wasn't really option number one then........

but still, I'm sorry; there is a TON to say for beauty and fashion in autos.....and besides, speed DOES kill..

numero quatre on my all time list of best looking vehicles.......


----------



## valis

numero trois......


----------



## valis

et numero deux.......


----------



## valis

and of course, there can be no number one......too many choices.......308gtbi, 55 chevy, the 66 dino ferrari, the list goes on.........


----------



## valis

had a bad car crash in the summer after high school, cost me a baseball scholarship and about 3 skateboarding sponsors as I shattered my pelvis.......was very scared about cars after that (I was a passenger in the crash), this is what I bought to get over that fear......pontiac's mobile tank.










great, great car....one of the best I've ever owned. What finally killed it was the sheer weight of the car; it collapsed the driver side spring assembly up through the wheel well, and that was that.....no cure for that one save strip everything and rebuild the entire front end, so I ended up buying a Mustang instead.


----------



## valis

got a buddy of mine I grew up with who ended up in a pretty recognizable punk rock band, still out and around today, who started his own shop just because he 'hated all the crap that was American cars after 1972.'......the below is not his, (ain't into dropping names), but his output is pretty similar. I don't know why I like the choptop/drop top, but something very basic draws me to it......to me, they are visually _sleek_, and I guess that's the best I can put it......


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> yeah, safety wasn't really option number one then........
> 
> but still, I'm sorry; there is a TON to say for beauty and fashion in autos.....and besides, speed DOES kill..
> 
> numero quatre on my all time list of best looking vehicles.......


I share your affinity to the early model Vetts. I had a 59 Vette in 1968, no doubt about it, the best car I ever owned, and was definitely a chick magnet. Boy how the mind does tend to forget over time, I had completely forgotten that the 56 Caddy our family owned was not a hard top, but a convertible. I dug up this old photo, me in the cowboy hat standing beside it.


----------



## hewee

So many nice cars.

1969 Fascination Prototype
http://www.remarkablecars.com/1969-fascination-prototype.html

The Bobby Darin Dream Car (1960 DiDia 150)
http://www.legendarycollectorcars.com/featured-vehicles/show-cars/bobby-darins-didia-150/

http://www.carlustblog.com/2009/02/the-bobby-darin-dream-car-1960-didia-150.html










What a cool car.



> http://www.conceptcarz.com/z18215/Di-Dia-150.aspx
> Its metallic red paint was from *30 coats of paint with real ground diamonds for sparkle*. In the back are large tail fins that would be better suited on the underside of a boat or on the wings of an airplane. The body is from hand-fashioned soft aluminum. There are hidden headlights and *tail lights that swivel as the car turns*.


No wonder it cost so much.






1950 Talbot Lago T-26 Grand Sport
http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/default.aspx?carID=13595&i=8

Ed Olson's 1969 TR6 with Pontiac V8 engine
http://www.britishv8.org/triumph/edolson.htm


----------



## valis

mtzlplex, we got a great guru who can totally, and I mean totally, touch that photo up, and probably resize it.....it's the gent in post 2........want me to have him take a gander?

that is if he doesn't see it himself; if he does, you will know......


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> mtzlplex, we got a great guru who can totally, and I mean totally, touch that photo up, and probably resize it.....it's the gent in post 2........want me to have him take a gander?
> 
> that is if he doesn't see it himself; if he does, you will know......


If Jay wanted to have a shot at it, and he has the time, that would be great. At his convenience, as I know him to be busy in the forums helping everyone with their photos.


----------



## hewee

Had a friend that had a TR6 Mark 5 I think and wow that thing had power. Had Straight-6 engine and two carburetors. That thing could go. Was a hard top that was also not very nice in hot weather with no AC. 
But it was a poor mans race car.


----------



## hewee

*Would you believe? * 
I also got to ride in a Sunbeam Tiger that has a V8. It was very fast. Guy got it with damage and was fixing it up but then smashed it up so he did not have it long.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam_Tiger


----------



## mtzlplex

Harry, that 69 TR6 is toooo much. That`s the problem with little cars that have bigggg engines. It is very hard to drive them slowly. That is why I do not have my 59 vette anymore.


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex, Also cars like that when you are young are like to party just don't go together.

So you sell or smash the 59 vette?

I like to have a Talbot-Lago car.

http://stevemckelvie.wordpress.com/...e-late-1930s-the-lime-rock-historic-festival/


----------



## mtzlplex

This is the exact same car I purchased new after coming home from Vietnam, a 1971 Javelin AMX. The speedometer topped out at 140mph, and one night, I pegged it out. That was the one and only time I did that, cause it scared the dickens out of me lol.


----------



## mtzlplex

hewee said:


> mtzlplex, Also cars like that when you are young are like to party just don't go together.
> 
> So you sell or smash the 59 vette?
> 
> I like to have a Talbot-Lago car.
> 
> http://stevemckelvie.wordpress.com/...e-late-1930s-the-lime-rock-historic-festival/


Vette was t-boned by a 1965 Buick Electra, a total loss, I was sick over that one for years. When you order your Talbot-Lago, I`ll take one too, what a beautiful design, oh, wait a minute, I just saw the 4 million dollar price tag. I`ll have to wait till I get my tax return lol.


----------



## valis

hewee said:


> *Would you believe? *
> I also got to ride in a Sunbeam Tiger that has a V8. It was very fast. Guy got it with damage and was fixing it up but then smashed it up so he did not have it long.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam_Tiger


hewee, those things were bombs......pure and simple. Love 'em. For just raw goofy whiteknuckle, heart screaming on the edge of out of control power, obviously the Cobra takes it......and that is another that is very, very high in the rankings.....never drove the real deal, but drove a couple kitrods of them, and they scared the snot out of me......which makes them so much fun.


----------



## valis

I've always found this one so ugly as to be beautiful.....dunno why, but to me it's just goofy looking. Probably because it's a vette.......

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/images/large/3540-2.jpg


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> hewee, those things were bombs......pure and simple. Love 'em. For just raw goofy whiteknuckle, heart screaming on the edge of out of control power, obviously the Cobra takes it......and that is another that is very, very high in the rankings.....never drove the real deal, but drove a couple kitrods of them, and they scared the snot out of me......which makes them so much fun.


Now that would make me happy also.


----------



## valis

number two on the 'cars that want to kill you' list, right behind the Cobra, is Yellowbird:










this, arguably, is the best show of driving out there......basically a dude (stefan roser, who granted was THE driver for RUF) setting a record that stood for decades in what is basically a production RUF.....as much as those could be production. But no helmet, gloves, car devices; just stones of brass and incredible car handling skills. It really shows how unstable and twitchy that car was, but dang if it couldn't walk and talk, given the right driver.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr0LH4UKG0w


----------



## valis

mind you, for the 'cars that want to kill you' category, I'm strictly talking production cars......add the race format, and every Group B car that ever existed ties for number one.......look pretty tight too.......


----------



## hewee

Sure was unstable and twitchy and you can see many would lose it when that happen.
Was a long track. Wonder what one it was?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nürburgring


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> I've always found this one so ugly as to be beautiful.....dunno why, but to me it's just goofy looking. Probably because it's a vette.......
> 
> http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/images/large/3540-2.jpg


I found this one a little different also. The 1964 Corvette XP-819 concept car. A rear engine vette. I must have been asleep when they talked about that concept. Here:


----------



## mtzlplex

Thought this was interesting in it`s simplicity. 1955 Bisiluro Concept. It must have been a treat to drive.


----------



## valis

by 'treat', would you happen to mean 'handful'? 

beautiful car.......:up:


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> by 'treat', would you happen to mean 'handful'?
> 
> beautiful car.......:up:


Yes, a handfull indeed lol, as would this little Chevy entry, the Cheetah. How could you ever keep it under the speedlimit?


----------



## valis

under the speed limit is the least of your worries.....just on the road would be enough.......

nice ride......:up:


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex said:


> Thought this was interesting in it`s simplicity. 1955 Bisiluro Concept. It must have been a treat to drive.


Driver on one side and Motor is on the other side.

http://mondo-blogo.blogspot.com/2011/12/carlo-mollino-racer.html

Also nothing like a nice body over the frame to make it look good


----------



## valis

oy vey....


----------



## mtzlplex

hewee said:


> Driver on one side and Motor is on the other side.
> 
> http://mondo-blogo.blogspot.com/2011/12/carlo-mollino-racer.html
> 
> Also nothing like a nice body over the frame to make it look good


Thanks for that link hewee, great photos and info on that little treasure. I don`t know what it is about that design, but I find it interesting, especially for 1955.


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> oy vey....


I think I like it better in red valis, but then again, how about having both a red one and blue one sitting in your driveway. Now that`s what I`m talking about.


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex said:


> Thanks for that link hewee, great photos and info on that little treasure. I don`t know what it is about that design, but I find it interesting, especially for 1955.


You're welcome



valis said:


> oy vey....


Here is another with lots of pictures and just the frame also and this here shorter version.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...covered-in-garage-after-40-years-now-for-sale


----------



## hewee

Wow it runs on 192 Panasonic batteries. 

http://en.akihabaranews.com/14122/misc/the-fastest-car-in-the-world-powered-by-panasonic-batteries


----------



## valis

no clue how I missed this beaut.....


----------



## hewee

I think driving that would be fun and out there would be fun. Don't have to worry about staying on the road.


----------



## valis

bonneville, baby....been there a few hundred times.....


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> no clue how I missed this beaut.....


Very, very nice.


----------



## hewee

*1955 Ford "Beatnik" Bubbletop Custom Concept Car *










http://www.carscoops.com/2011/01/1955-ford-bubbletop-custom-concept.html


----------



## hewee

Not good looking but sure like to see it work.

*the barnfind Evinrude outboard powered bicycle, up close with details. Found in the Don Laughlin Museum exhibit*
http://cars-carnew.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-barnfind-evinrude-outboard-powered.html

*early 1980's Mustang cop car from California Highway Patrol* 
http://cars-carnew.blogspot.com/2013/04/earlyt-1980-mustang-cop-car-from.html

I remember the 1980's Mustang cop car and they or they at first because of the law I think on smog could not go top speed to catch other high speed drives so people joke how they had faster cars then the cops.


----------



## hewee

How cool is this.

*The push button gear selector switch aka "typewriter transmission", inspired by Mayane *










More here at http://cars-carnew.blogspot.com/2011/03/the-push-button-gear-selector-switch.html


----------



## mtzlplex

hewee said:


> *1955 Ford "Beatnik" Bubbletop Custom Concept Car *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2011/01/1955-ford-bubbletop-custom-concept.html


Very nice hewee, you gotta love the customs.


----------



## mtzlplex

hewee said:


> How cool is this.
> 
> *The push button gear selector switch aka "typewriter transmission", inspired by Mayane *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here at http://cars-carnew.blogspot.com/2011/03/the-push-button-gear-selector-switch.html


That brought back memories, I had a 1964 Plymouth Valiant that had the push button (typewriter transmission), they were very cool.


----------



## mtzlplex

Thought this to be interesting. A 1956 Oldsmobile Golden Rocket. Surely when you look at the top view, that has to be where Chevy got the idea/design for the roof/back window for the 1963 Split window Corvette.


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex said:


> Very nice hewee, you gotta love the customs.


Setting in with those inside with your date would be so nice. Wonder what that is behind the seat in the center?



mtzlplex said:


> That brought back memories, I had a 1964 Plymouth Valiant that had the push button (typewriter transmission), they were very cool.


I had a Plymouth too that had the buttons but never got it running. 



mtzlplex said:


> Thought this to be interesting. A 1956 Oldsmobile Golden Rocket. Surely when you look at the top view, that has to be where Chevy got the idea/design for the roof/back window for the 1963 Split window Corvette.


That is cool looking.

Should post links to where you got info or pictures.

Watch this.


----------



## hewee

Wow you got to watch and listen to this *1955 Ghia Streamline X Coupé* with power from an S*ingle Stage AiResearch Gas-Turbine*

Everyone would know when you leave and come back home.

http://www.supercars.net/cars/4276.html

http://www.supercars.net/Gallery?cmd=viewCarGallery&carID=4276&pgID=1

Can't hotlink so see links above.


----------



## valis

true definition of 'auto' motive.......

guesses, anyone?


----------



## mtzlplex

Just a guess, but off the top of my head, the Mars Rover, or a relative of it.


----------



## valis

blast you, mtxlplex......, well done.... :up:

it's from http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130603.html, one of about 10 sites in my daily folder.....


----------



## mtzlplex

I hope you don`t mind me throwing this into the mix. I know it`s not a car, but it has the look of a car to the max, and was made by GM. The 1956 GM Aerotrain, what a design for 1956.


----------



## hewee

I knew it was the Mars Rover also. Just look at all the dirt that can only come from Mars. 

Got to get the other end of that train. 










It's foil over a frame and it's a bike.










More at http://ferdinand.johannes-l.net/


----------



## mtzlplex

Love the caption on the foil covered car hewee, "the worlds slowest Porsche", ha.


----------



## dpader




----------



## hewee

mtzlplex said:


> Love the caption on the foil covered car hewee, "the worlds slowest Porsche", ha.


Yes "the worlds slowest Porsche" was a great way to slow off.


----------



## hewee

dpader said:


>


I like that


----------



## valis

just.......wow.

http://jalopnik.com/the-30-auto-photographers-you-have-to-follow-1052164107


----------



## hewee

1934 Chrysler Airflow















One nice car and the windows are cool.

People were not ready for the car ahead of it's time.
http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1658545_1657686_1657675,00.html


----------



## mtzlplex

I always was a sucker for a car with "wing vents", but wing vents that roll down, now that is cool.


----------



## hewee

Then vent windows is one thing that a car needs to have and I miss it so much on newer cars. Also miss the gutters edge along front widow and top that keep water from coming in when you crack your window open and when it was worse you could open the vent window.
My Ford Ranger you just crack the window open you get water dripping inside. 
They take away something that was there for more then one reason. 
My 1976 Chevy PU was first I had that took away the gutter edge at roof line but then they added a gutter strip and later that was taken away along with the vent window.

Yea I never seen the vent one roll down till now.

After seeing all these great things in cars many years old you think we have so many of the cool things in cars today.

Now days with so many disable people it's hard to get in and out of a car so swivelling front seats would be nice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chrysler_300F_1960.JPG

Chrysler 300F 1960

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:1960_Chrysler_300F.JPG


----------



## hewee

Got to add to the car above.

http://www.conceptcarz.com/events/eventVehicle.aspx?carID=9533&eventID=208&catID=1599

Got to get out so the other view.


----------



## wolf01

Introduced in 1946! Unforgettable


----------



## hewee

Very nice car.


----------



## valis

yeah, reckon I'd drive that one......


----------



## valis

oofda.....


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> oofda.....


Nice one Valis. Carrying on with the Alfa Romeo theme. No doubt I could get used to driving this little red Alfa, with a smile on my face you couldn`t wipe off. The 1952 Alfa Romeo Disco Volante Spider.


----------



## valis

very, very nice.....:up:


----------



## valis

if I could afford it (600k USD) I'd get this and probably be set for life:










that said, it's got 650 bhp, so 'life' would probably be about, oh, 40 miles or so.......


----------



## valis

and just for the heck of it, the car I *do* plan on getting in a couple years, and which will probably last until I decide to get a grand-dad car:


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> if I could afford it (600k USD) I'd get this and probably be set for life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said, it's got 650 bhp, so 'life' would probably be about, oh, 40 miles or so.......


Ah, yes, the little flat black Nissan.


----------



## valis

that little Juke........man, that thing just _goes..._


----------



## valis

little de tomaso, anyone?


----------



## Tanis

Ive always been partial to the look of the Mazda RX8 as an affordable car with pretty good performance.










Main problem being the cost to run in the UK, at only around 25mpg if your nice to it and about £500 per year in road tax alone the costs soon mount up!

The car I would really like though is the good old Dodge Viper SRT10


----------



## valis

test drove the mazda, was totally unimpressed with it.....dad had an 84 rx7, that was a beast.....the 8, however..meh.....


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> little de tomaso, anyone?


I like very much.


----------



## valis

dunno how I never heard of this one.


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> dunno how I never heard of this one.


I watched the youtube video on this car, and I thought it neat that in 1980 , the now owner purchased it for $350.00(not in the condition it is in now). It brought back memories of how back in the day, you could purchase vehicles on the cheap. In 1967 I bought a 1959 Vette for $650.00, it even had the hardtop included.


----------



## valis

shop around, you can still find some great barn rides. Found a pristine Fist 128 in Oregon back in 98 or so, which was odd in that that was one of my first cars......


----------



## valis

haven't seen this yet.......


----------



## valis

oh, man....woulda coulda shoulda but it never got further than this......


----------



## mtzlplex

Valis, here you go: http://www.underthehoodshow.com/index.cfm/page/ptype=results/Category_ID=208/mode=cat/cat208.htm


----------



## hewee

Wow the Shark is cool looking and a lot lower then you think from pictures above.
Look at this video and see how low to the ground it is.

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130322/carnews01/130329938

Also other cool cars.


----------



## valis

mtzlplex said:


> Valis, here you go: http://www.underthehoodshow.com/index.cfm/page/ptype=results/Category_ID=208/mode=cat/cat208.htm


wow......imagine finding something like that.......


----------



## ekim68

Thought you'd like this Tim....

Lamborghini Aventador Roadster


----------



## valis

ooooh.....pretty......betcha that thing hauls the bananas too......


----------



## valis

tripped over this few weeks back, forgot about it.....but wow. This, to me, is automotive excellence in design. VERY few wasted line, dang thing looks like it's flying standing still.


----------



## Guyzer

I was never one for glitz and glamor. Just simple stuff makes me smile so...............

I really miss my flat black '53 Chev Panel truck. If I had one today I promise I would not cut a hole in the right rear floor panel just to be able to discard my beer bottles. I heard they give cash if you return them now. 

Link: https://www.google.ca/search?q=53+c...uHInTqgH2xICwCw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=890

I also miss my '55 Willys " Bermuda " . It had the most comfortable seats you could imagine.  It looked exactly like this one and had a flathead six combine engine with three on the tree. Only 2215 were produced.

Link: http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1955-willys-bermuda.htm


----------



## valis

love that panel truck....got a buddy in SoCal with a later model that he chopped and dropped.....looks surprisingly good.

Gotta here this 'beer bottle disposal' theory, Guyzer.....


----------



## Guyzer

valis said:


> love that panel truck....got a buddy in SoCal with a later model that he chopped and dropped.....looks surprisingly good.


In the right hands as far as I'm concerned that truck can be turned into a masterpiece. There are some beauties in the link I provided. I was only 17 when I owned mine so it sure didn't look like a masterpiece that's for sure.



valis said:


> Gotta here this 'beer bottle disposal' theory, Guyzer.....


Considering there isn't a statute of limitations on the matter and I stopped drinking behind the wheel ages ago I'll give you a rundown.

In 1970 it was considered a sin not to have at least a 24 pack in the trunk of ones car at all times with singles between the knees. Well my trunk consisted of the back of that truck and I needed a way for my buddies & buddettes' to dispose of the evidence without drawing attention by hucking them out a window. I got busted that way once so I learned rather quickly that there wasn't going to be a second time if I could help it. Anywhoo... out came the hammer and cold chisel and as far back as I could go on the inside of the truck on the right side I manufactured a hole just big enough to *** cough *** discard the empties by way of lifting up a piece of metal and gently allowing the to drop on to the *** cough *** ground.

It's amazing to think that in today's world a person just can't throw their empties out just any old place anymore.


----------



## valis

hah!

Had a '72 El Camino back in HS.......powerful beast, but as I had *all* the storage space, I generally was tagged to carry *all* the beer.....made a killing on recycling those summers....


----------



## Cookiegal

Did you guys see this? A bunch of vintage Corvettes swallowed up in a sinkhole inside a museum:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/12/us-usa-kentucky-corvette-sinkhole-idUSBREA1B1QS20140212


----------



## valis

yes.....held a moment of silence for them.....the HUGE loss is going to be the Indy Pace Car...

went from this










to this (it's the upside down one, unfortunately)










the other one that really hurt was this one, but it seems to be repairable (it's the '62 on the bottom; love that car). The pace car will not be repairable, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## valis

speaking of vettes......betcha this thing get's the mail delivered _yesterday._


----------



## DaveBurnett

I want......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...34/Jaguar-E-type-picture-gallery.html?image=1


----------



## valis

who the heck wouldn't?


----------



## zx10guy

Because I just bought it.


----------



## valis

nice garage.....didn't know you were a two-wheeled fiend as well......


----------



## zx10guy

Thanks.

Yes. Hence my screen name. The 135i is blocking the Ninja. But it's a 2004 ZX-10R. The white one you see is a 2009 Ducati 848. I also have a non running 89 Yamaha FZR400. I also do the occasional track day with the California Superbike School on their BMW S1000RRs.


----------



## Cookiegal

May I ask what kind of car that is zx10guy? 

Thanks for the clarification on the username. Now it makes more sense. Every time I see your name I think of "Ziggy" and want to call you that for some reason.


----------



## zx10guy

LOL....Ziggy.....Well you can call me that if you want. I've been called worse. 

That car is a 2013 BMW 135i. I grabbed one because BMW is not making the 1 series any more. Based on the feedback from all the various car review venues, they've said this is the last of the BMWs which followed BMWs long term design philosophy which is more pure enthusiast. That's been the complaint of many BMW fanatics about the recent models coming from Bavaria. The new 2 series is the model replacing the 1. There's been a mix bag on the electric steering which is outfitted on the 2 versus the mechanical/hydraulic of the 1. I also like the more compact size of the 1 versus the slightly larger dimensions of the 2.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Ziggy. 

Sorry for my ignorance because I saw you mentioned 135i but thought it was one of the bikes.

It's a very nice looking car. :up:


----------



## valis

zx10guy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes. Hence my screen name. The 135i is blocking the Ninja. But it's a 2004 ZX-10R. The white one you see is a 2009 Ducati 848. I also have a non running 89 Yamaha FZR400. I also do the occasional track day with the California Superbike School on their BMW S1000RRs.


HAH!

I had _always_ thought 'zx10' was some sort of super high level networking whizmo......

sheesh......ain't gonna call myself dense, but apparently I can bend light.....


----------



## valis

zx10guy said:


> LOL....Ziggy.....Well you can call me that if you want. I've been called worse.
> 
> That car is a 2013 BMW 135i. I grabbed one because BMW is not making the 1 series any more. Based on the feedback from all the various car review venues, they've said this is the last of the BMWs which followed BMWs long term design philosophy which is more pure enthusiast. That's been the complaint of many BMW fanatics about the recent models coming from Bavaria. The new 2 series is the model replacing the 1. There's been a mix bag on the electric steering which is outfitted on the 2 versus the mechanical/hydraulic of the 1. I also like the more compact size of the 1 versus the slightly larger dimensions of the 2.


that's a 5 or 6 speed manual? Excellent choice in rides, btw......I am currently driving an '02 civic Si, will keep that until it dies, then will find another manual hot hatch......looking pretty closely at the vw gti currently, but the honda only has 160 k on it, probably has another 160 in it....


----------



## zx10guy

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks Ziggy.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance because I saw you mentioned 135i but thought it was one of the bikes.
> 
> It's a very nice looking car. :up:


:up: Thanks.



valis said:


> HAH!
> 
> I had _always_ thought 'zx10' was some sort of super high level networking whizmo......
> 
> sheesh......ain't gonna call myself dense, but apparently I can bend light.....


Naw. It's easy to miss the connection. I get asked about my screen name all the time.



valis said:


> that's a 5 or 6 speed manual? Excellent choice in rides, btw......I am currently driving an '02 civic Si, will keep that until it dies, then will find another manual hot hatch......looking pretty closely at the vw gti currently, but the honda only has 160 k on it, probably has another 160 in it....


It's actually a 7 speed automatic. I wanted to get a 6 speed manual but those are rare to find and especially in the color I wanted. This one was the last one in the entire area in black and the dealer knew it unfortunately. It's actually not a full black. It's called carbon black metallic. Looks like a deep dark blue in certain lighting angles.

Getting back to the automatic on this car. It's actually a manual transmission which is an automatic. It also has two clutches in it. The actual name of the transmission is DCT (dual clutch transmission). It's a pretty interesting transmission.

I heard the GTI is a blast to drive. I still have my 06 Ford Focus ZX3. I'm driving the car till the wheels fall off eventually moving over to the bimmer as my everyday car. The Focus has 178k on it right now. As I said before, I only bought the 135i because once all the 1 series are sold that it. No more. I was also thinking about what to do with my other car which was a 94 Z28. The wife said I could only get a new car if I got rid of the Focus and the Z28. She changed her mind about the Focus as the car still runs good and will be the car we use as the beater. Plus it's nice to have a hatchback to shove stuff in.


----------



## valis

that focus as a beater? Rough life.....

that car is very high on my list of 'cars that actively trying to kill you'.....tons of HP, very lightweight. Test drove an '02 in Jersey, thing was a beast. 

the Z28 ain't no cupcake either.....


----------



## zx10guy

LOL.

Well, I guess I may have come off as a bit elitist by that beater statement. The Focus is a nice car. That's why I bought it. The 5 speed manual overall is pretty good but that 2-3 shift does take some getting used to. You have to give the stick a push to the right more than any other manual I've driven otherwise you run the risk of jamming into the shift gate. The car is pretty peppy for a 2 liter 4 banger. I seem to recall the HP rating on the engine is about 135ish or so. It'll get out of its own way. But by no means to me a HP monster. I guess I've been spoiled by my Z28 and the bikes. The 848 is rated at about 120-130 HP and weighs about 400ish pounds. The ZX-10R is rated at about 170 HP and weighs about 420ish pounds. And the big daddy of them all is the S1000RR coming in at about 190ish HP of which I was able to feel all that power on the track doing about 150-160 MPH down the front straight.

While I loved the Z28, I was getting a bit tired of how big the car was. Not to mention the years were starting to take its toll on the car with just nagging issues due to age. The car overall still ran great. The 6 speed T56 Borg Warner trans is a dream transmission. And oh the V8 torque and growl. The rawness of the package was fun.

But when compared to the 135i, my fun factor takes on a much different level. 300 HP from a turbocharged inline 6. And a handling package which puts the Z28 to shame. While I will miss the Z28, the 135i is just a natural progression. The 135i has so much already from the factory. Even the brakes on the 135i are incredible. 6 piston Brembo calipers up front and two piston calipers in the rear.

Just got to get through the break in period so I can have some fun with the car.


----------



## valis

what a tough break in period, eh? You ever take the cars out to track day? Used to take my 97 mustang 6 cyl out there.....great off the line, could take anything out there up to 90 or 100, but then those V8's just went _saillinnnng_ on by......


----------



## zx10guy

Not my recent cars. I ran a full season of SCCA SOLO2 autocrossing a long time ago. I ran a 94 Z24. Had the thing all modd'd out. Was definitely a sleeper. The suspension was thoroughly reworked: Eibach Prokit springs, Energy Suspension polyurethane control arm and end link bushings, Bilstein sport cartridge struts, caster bearing caps, larger rear anti-sway bar, modd'd front struts to allow negative camber dial in, and Koni Sport adjustable rear shocks.

I don't remember if I had the engine mods when I ran that season. I think I had but not sure. The engine mods were Crane 1.6 roller rockers, Crane Compucam 2030 cam, and 2.25" cat back exhaust.

Fun times. May decide to take the 135i out on the track. I was thinking about doing that with the Z28 but never got around to do it.


----------



## valis

solo........that's autocross, isn't it? Pretty sure I've seen events listed down here (Houston) but not entirely certain.


----------



## zx10guy

Yes. Autocross. It's a blast. You can run what your "brung". They'll put you in a specific class to be compared to other cars of similar type. But you all run together in groupings called heats. It's one car at a time through the course. the entire event is timed and based on your time with other cars in your class is how you're ranked. There are multiple heats in an event. Your car only needs to pass tech inspection which is a basic check of no leaking fluids, battery is bolted down/secure, no loose stuff floating around in and on your car to include floor mats, and they'll use their foot to push against each tire to make sure it's not loose and wiggling around.


----------



## ekim68

Just came across this....

Ferrari 458, reimagined


----------



## DaveBurnett

Cannot see that web page as the BBC are being pedantic souls and not letting people in the UK see in as it is a BBC Worldwide page and is not funded by the licence fee.

BBC take your rattle back into your crib and throw your paddy there.

I have made an *official* complaint.


----------



## ekim68

DaveBurnett said:


> BBC take your rattle back into your crib and throw your paddy there.


Quote of the Year...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Bizzarrini-5300


----------



## valis

mind you, I'm not a two-wheel sorta guy, but this definitely caught my eye.


----------



## ekim68

That's cool, I like the grill....


----------



## hewee

Very cool looking bike.


----------



## valis

man, I would love to have this thing in my garage.......little hot hatch,but twin turbo and 650 horses.....oofda..


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> man, I would love to have this thing in my garage.......little hot hatch,but twin turbo and 650 horses.....oofda..


What is it?


----------



## 2twenty2

Not really a car but:






 - http://www.daymak.com/boomerbuggy/bb-covered.php


----------



## hewee

The Great Pacific North West Microcar Minicar Extravaganza
JULY 11-13, 2014
A national show for the smallest, cutest, and weirdest cars that you've never seen!

Tacoma, WA

http://gpnwmme.com/#


----------



## ekim68

1954 Jaguar XK 120


----------



## valis

tripped over this earlier, reckon it's the absolute antithesis to this thread........the worlds most vulgar cars.....


----------



## ekim68

2016 Mercedes GT: 911 Fighter


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 2016 Mercedes GT: 911 Fighter


I'll still take my 911 over that beast.......


----------



## ekim68

1949 Bristol 402


----------



## valis

niiiiiice.......:up:


----------



## valis

okey doke, Mike.....you like the swoooopy fenders, as do I.......


----------



## ekim68

Works of Art....:up:

Here's an interesting thing....Meet Blue Nelson, an auto dealer and collector who travels the world in search of rare rides.


----------



## dotty999

this is my baby


----------



## ekim68

Is it your Dream Baby, or your Current Baby?


----------



## hewee

Look at all the room between the backseat and trunk on the Bristol. Plus how do you work on the engine because it looks so hard to get to anything.


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini creates 910-horsepower plug-in supercar


----------



## ekim68

Another powerhouse.....

A Supercharged Mustang Thats 717 Horsepower of American Excess


----------



## valis

bad news on that 'Stang, Mike......

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...ise-via-stereo-hello-active-noise-control.htm


----------



## LauraMJ

My car is the purdiest!


----------



## ekim68

The 691 Horsepower ​Tesla Model S P85D Does 0-60 In 3.2 Seconds



> Elon Musk concedes that "the Internet is very good at figuring out secrets." So yes, the D in the Tesla Model S P85D stands for "dual" motor. Yes, it's the same system coming to the all-wheel-drive Model X. But here's what we didn't expect: 687 lb-ft of torque and a 0-60 MPH run of 3.2 seconds  a full second quicker than the standard P85.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yeah for 100 miles then needs recharging for 8 hours....... !


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari California T


----------



## ekim68

Test Drive BMW i8


----------



## DaveBurnett

Showroom car that.


----------



## ekim68

Mercedes-Benz' insane new SUV concept is a giant solar panel


----------



## valis

oofda.......nothing like an XKSS to start the day.


----------



## DaveBurnett

My half brother told me how he was NOT caught by the police when he drove a D-Type along the A38 towards Derby. That would have been in the early 60s so it might actually have been a XKSS at that time. He reckons they reached 150 on occasions.

He was still racing Veteran Sports Cars in America -Look up Keith Burnett and either Turner or MGB GT V8 last time I heard from him.


----------



## valis

This gent?

Looks a ton better than his brother......


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yes that's him! He has worn well!


----------



## valis

be sure to tell him that all the geeks you hang out with would LOVE to take him to dinner and regale us......that gent probably has a few good automotive yarns, I would assume.......


----------



## valis

good lord, Dave.........he's a busy bee, aint' he?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Kei...a:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yes he is considering his age. He's well over retirement age.
That MGB is just his latest project. He spent many successful years racing Turners that he prepared himself both here in the UK and when he retired?? to the US. 
He also did a lot of Formula V single seat racing many years ago.
He was involved in the design and building of the first ever portable (as in large fridge sized) kidney dialysis machine back in the mid 70s.
He was also involved in the development of automatic milking parlours.

When he went to the US, rather than use a commercial carrier he and his wife learned to sail and crossed the Atlantic in a yacht he designed and had built for them. 

His sense of humour is almost as bad as mine.

When he's not racing, he runs a stud farm and stables with his wife.


----------



## valis

> he and his wife learned to sail and crossed the Atlantic in a yacht he designed and had built for them.


that may be the coolest thing I've ever heard.......


----------



## DaveBurnett

It could have been!


----------



## ekim68

Up close and personal with McLaren's incredible P1


----------



## valis

loooove that car.......


----------



## ekim68

New 1035 hp Ferrari FXX K hybrid based on LaFerrari


----------



## ekim68

This is a good read...:up:

The world's most valuable barn find ever: 60 rare cars untouched for 50 years



> Earlier this year, Artcurial's Matthieu Lamoure and Pierre Novikoff came across the remarkable treasure trove of rare automobiles on a provincial farm in the West of France.
> 
> Novikoff had fielded a phone call from the representative of a deceased estate, which in turn had been inherited by the deceased from his father a decade prior. Several children had been bequeathed the estate, which included a collection of old cars that had lain untouched for nearly half a century. In an effort to discover the value of the cars, they called Artcurial, best known as France's leading auctioneer of art and antiques.


----------



## valis

read that over the weekend......astounding. My dad has a buddy that tripped over an absolute mint 55 or so Caddy with something like 12 miles on it in a barn in Arkansas......needed a ton of work, but you should see her now........


----------



## valis

wow........


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> wow........


Wow is right.

I like to have that car.

The image says 298337-bigthumbnail so where is the full size image?


----------



## hewee

I found it here at this site.

http://pj.snoobonline.com/2009 Morgan Aeromax/Groot/

Was 13.jpg

http://pj.snoobonline.com/2009 Morgan Aeromax/Groot/13.jpg

Download all but IMG_0387.jpg in the Groot.rar that is 50.5 MB.


----------



## valis

Glad you enjoy hewee.  she IS a beaut.

Fyi, you can just open google images in a new taband then drag/drop image there. It will read it and post the returns. Handy little tool.


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, I've been reading a few other threads and I can tell you my friend, You are not Old....


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> Glad you enjoy hewee.  she IS a beaut.
> 
> Fyi, you can just open google images in a new taband then drag/drop image there. It will read it and post the returns. Handy little tool.


She sure is. I did do a search on the picture and it worked great. I even took a Dream test drive. :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett

I saw that on Top Gear last year (I think). I've got an idea that Richard Hammond owns one. 
I didn't actually like it as it was a bit too extreme for my liking. Like a tadpole swimming backwards.......
I much prefer the E-type


----------



## hewee

Looks great to me.


----------



## valis

I love it....I can _totally_ see Hammond owning one.....seems like his type of car.....


----------



## valis

huh..didn't even know Caddy worked with Pininfarina.....


----------



## ekim68

Speaking of Pininfarina....

Pininfarina's aerodynamic 1960 X Concept was 50 years ahead of its time


----------



## valis

oh wow.......never heard of that one......heckuva back story too. :up:


----------



## hewee

1963 and 1964 Chrysler Turbine
http://searchpp.com/1963-chrysler-turbine-car/
http://www.motortrend.com/classic/features/c12_0603_1964_chrysler_turbine_car/

1963 Chrysler Turbine: Ultimate Edition - Jay Leno's Garage 





http://www.usatoday.com/story/driveon/2013/06/22/jay-leno-chrysler-turbine/2444935/


----------



## ekim68

1971 Ferrari 246 Dino GT M-series


----------



## valis

yum.....


----------



## valis

tripped over this thing recently.......the headlights killed it for me.....still, good looking.....


----------



## hewee

I got to see this last week. Had hard time getting picture because the sun was on my screen and others I had my finger in picture because I could not see the screen .


----------



## valis

me gusta....what the heck is it?


----------



## mtzlplex

valis said:


> me gusta....what the heck is it?


At first glance, it looks like a Dodge Viper with some stylized body panels(hood)/stylized detachable hard top, but that is purely a guess.


----------



## valis

convinced it's a frankenstein....IMO, that roof scoop is of a CLR, and yup, that looks like a viper front end....albeit rather modified....I cannot make out that logo.

Also something is saying TVR, but that could just be my dreams.....


----------



## hewee

mtzlplex you got it right.

Your see my finger in the one. New to taking picture on the galaxy and I think it takes more then you see on the screen but not sure because I only too these of the car so far.


----------



## ekim68

You're not the only one with picture-taking problems Harry. I got a new digital smart camera for my birthday last year and I make it dumb almost every time...


----------



## valis

mtzlplex, kudos....

hewee..that sort of stuff happen frequently in your area? If so, mind if I swing by for lunch and a beer? 


My treat.


----------



## hewee

The Galaxy Tab 4 is 7" so not small like the phones either so harder to hold on and I did not want to drop it either. But it's also the first camera with no view finder so when I took a couple of the pictures I really could not see and maybe got a split second flash to know I had it about right so I clicked. Then looked to see I got it but was taking more then I wanted with the finger.

Anyhow I should run some test to see what the screen image v's the picture is also. Like inside and get the corner of a room on screen and then see how much more you get on the picture.

Even then if now this the size of this makes it harder to hold. Guess I could flip it so the left side is up because the put the camera on the right side so holding it with the left hand with my fingers it will not get in the lens view. Then being right hand I will take that hand to the screen to press the shoot button.

I like the thing but can see a iphone being so much better. I just do not want to pay for a phone plan because I use me Ooma phone and have not had a phone bill in over 5 years.


----------



## valis

think I found mine......


----------



## ekim68

Man you could turn some heads driving that around town...


----------



## hewee

Now that would sure be nice to drive.

Now this is nothing fancy but watch and see all this car can do and you know how the saying "they don't build them like they used to" comes into meaning.






Your also see some 3 wheel cars for women in this you never seen before. 
It starts at 1:06 and it's just the two cars so nothing after the fold up car the women put together.


----------



## ekim68

Ah the wonders of 3D printers, eh? 

ORNL unveils 3D-printed Shelby Cobra in Detroit


----------



## hewee

Wonder what it cost to print that car?


----------



## ekim68

Don't know about the price, however it was interesting that it took six weeks from conception to finished product...


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Don't know about the price, however it was interesting that it took six weeks from conception to finished product...


justification for 3d printer reached.


----------



## DaveBurnett

It didn't print the whole thing in one go!!!


----------



## valis

yeah, but jeeze pete, does it even matter? Man, I'm pretty surprised by how well that turned out......


okay, that said.....Dave, obviously you got some driver in you, lord knows I've done my track time........


How hard would you drive that thing? Me? Not very. Not very at all.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I rather suspect that they were using rather a lot of poetic licence and the chassis and running gear were standard.
It didn't say that it ran, which I was expecting to see. I got the impression that the point was omitted on purpose.

I would rather drive a Tiger full time. I've driven a race prepared one on track and that painted my pants. The most frightening road car I have driven any distance was a 3litre Reliant in the wet. The Scimitar was not all that powerful but was very much a dry weather car.

The most enjoyable car I've driven, and it was mine, rebuilt to rally spec, was a Saab 96 V4. Again, not hugely powerful, but made up for it in other ways. I only used to get 3000 miles out of a set of front tyres so I had a standing order for them. I think the only time I change the rear tyres was when one was destroyed by someone side swiping me in a car park.


----------



## ekim68

Ran across this write up on the Corvette...

Space-ready materials, race-tuned dynamicsmeet the most credible Corvette yet


----------



## hewee

Well if they can print a car then how soon before they will print the man to drive it?


----------



## ekim68

From the car show...

New Ford GT


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> From the car show...
> 
> New Ford GT


There going my back getting in and out of that car. 

Otherwise one very nice car. :up:


----------



## hewee

1941 Chrysler Newport Concept










With lots of other pictures

http://www.conceptcarz.com/view/photo/455595,16778,0,0/photo.aspx


----------



## hewee

1954 Pontiac Bonneville Special Motorama

http://www.conceptcarz.com/view/photo/580010,11138,0,0/photo.aspx


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> 1941 Chrysler Newport Concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With lots of other pictures
> 
> http://www.conceptcarz.com/view/photo/455595,16778,0,0/photo.aspx


Wow, that is just too cool.....:up:


----------



## hewee

Yea but not for driving in the rain.

Wonder what in this picture http://files.conceptcarz.com/img/Chrysler/41-Chrysler-Newport_DV_11_GCA_05.jpg is under that back seat that they have up. 
Wait look at the back door way. That part I bet flips up so you can step in the car.

Also the 1941 chrysler thunderbolt is nice and cool looking.

http://toplowridersites.com/1941-ch...obraprototypeheadlinesarizonasalermauctions*/


----------



## hewee

Wow a 1961 Chrysler TurboFlite (Ghia)

http://www.carstyling.ru/en/car/1961_chrysler_turboflite/










Looks cool but a power roof needs to go up to get out of the car and no windows to roll down either. But still cool looking


----------



## hewee

This would be cool to drive.










http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/1949-dwarf-mercury.779277/

Guy makes to but will not sell any of them.

Watch this and your see he makes everything too. Like to use old fridge door for the dash.











This guy is something.


----------



## ekim68

Aston Martin


----------



## DaveBurnett

The one regret I have in my life is turning down a job in Newport Pagnell which is the home of David Brown Motors.


----------



## valis

only one? Doubt that.......

why on Earth would you turn that down? I'm sure that circumstances dictated most of it, as you (nor your brother) are obviously idiots.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Well perhaps not the only one.

I was changing jobs and my wife was pregnant. I had two job offers: one with a small finance office that was just starting up in Newport Pagnell, and one with a large brewery in Burton on Trent.
The one in Burton paid a fair bit more and meant I didn't have to move house. 
Had the wife not been cooking, we may well have taken the risk. The company I was due to work for was taken over by Onion Finance a few years later.


----------



## valis

:up:

Wouldnt have even thought twice about it.


----------



## ekim68

This is the car I would like to drive if I were living in the future


----------



## valis

love it......really love the fact that they build the damn thing off a render.......


----------



## DaveBurnett

Straight out of TRON??


----------



## ekim68

1963 Mercedes-Benz SL 190


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1963 Mercedes-Benz SL 190


Hard to beat that one, period. Beautiful car and a brilliant mechanical design.

This one, however, may come close for sheer aesthetics. The fact that it's the most expensive car Toyota ever made can't hurt either.


----------



## ekim68

Just Day Dreaming...

McLaren draws on the past to launch a new P1 GTR


----------



## valis

love that ride......:up:


----------



## ekim68

Not that anyone I know could afford one....

Bentley refreshes the Continental GT with more power and features


----------



## ekim68

Only gonna make 24 of these...

Aston Martin takes wraps off the Vulcan


----------



## ekim68

Alfa Romeo Tubolare Zagato Coupé TZ1


----------



## hewee

How nice it is too.

Grace Braeger Has Driven Her 1957 Chevy for 53 Years!

Also Stolen Car Returned 30 Years Later And In Better Condition

Ian Wilson's 1957 Chevy was stolen in 1984. He's just now getting it back, and unbelievably, he could make a profit.


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet?  

Lamborghini unveils Aventador LP 750-4 Superveloce in Geneva


----------



## valis

nice........seen the new morgan?


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> nice........seen the new morgan?


Wow I like that one.


----------



## valis

hewee said:


> Wow I like that one.


Ditto. That, theGolf, and the new civic si....:up:


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> Ditto. That, theGolf, and the new civic si....:up:


Price wise the new civic would be better.


----------



## ekim68

Talk about price-wise....Hmm...

Koenigsegg builds on experience with 1,160-hp Agera RS


----------



## valis

hewee said:


> Price wise the new civic would be better.


apparently that thing just set a new Ring time for FWD cars......thing is supposed to be a beast, upwards of 400 bhp.....yikes.


----------



## hewee

Take a look at these here.

These you can even buy.

http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/sales/inventory/active#!/


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that's impressive....:up: Thanks Harry....


----------



## ekim68

This Crazy Honda Is Everything We Love About IndyCar Racing


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Wow, that's impressive....:up: Thanks Harry....


You're welcome. I like to just go car shopping at a place like that. Just looking wow. :up:

Back in the 1973-1974 Friend had I think a Plymouth that he got and was going to fix it. He even made the Points for it because he could not buy one and had it running. It was like a tank. We had it filled and even had people on the floor because you had so much floor space in the back. So nice to be in a big car like that.

Not your cheap 1967 Chevrolet Nova anymore at $399,900. 
http://www.rkmotorscharlotte.com/sales/inventory/active/1967-Chevrolet-Nova/135069


----------



## valis

surprised we haven't seen one of these yet.....


----------



## hewee

Nice car there.


----------



## ekim68

Barry's at it again....

1968 Lamborghini Miura


----------



## ekim68

Revology introduces a brand-new 1960s Mustang


----------



## valis

very, very fun little car vid here.......

http://jalopnik.com/icons-corvette-zr1-powered-1948-buick-is-just-hilarious-1694527184


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari Heaven at the Australian Motoring Festival


----------



## valis

niiice......

'82 cimbria


----------



## ekim68

Survival of the fastest: Ultima Evolution leaves other supercars for dead


----------



## valis

so, this is going down here.

http://www.chron.com/cars/article/Former-Rockets-owner-s-autos-go-on-the-block-6155823.php


----------



## ekim68

1965 Ford GT 40


----------



## valis

that, the TVR 12, Shelby Cobra, and porsche 918 are the top 4 cars that will actively try to kill you. 

I want.


----------



## ekim68

1967 Ferrari 275 GTB/4


----------



## valis

yum. That car is always going to be among my top 5.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB/4


Really nice car there.

Now how about a 1936 Stout Scarab















Just a little hard to see out the back window.

Another hard to see out the back window.

1952 Tatra 600





http://heinkelscooter.blogspot.com/2014/05/1952-tatra-t600-tatraplan.html


----------



## ekim68

That looks like a spaceship in Buck Rogers' days....


----------



## DaveBurnett

Nah! It would need to be tweaked.


----------



## ekim68

Oh, a Software update, eh?


----------



## hewee

I think the Stout would be great for a road trip.

But maybe a1941 Brooks Stevens Western Flyer Motorhome would be better.

http://oldtrailer.com/brooks-stevens-western-flyer-trailer-pictures.html


----------



## hewee

Bet you like to drive a 1949 Delahaye 175 S Saoutchik Roadster. 









More pictures here.
http://www.supercars.net/Gallery?cmd=viewCarGallery&carID=3605&pgID=1


----------



## valis

start yer guessin'......


----------



## Noyb

I'll guess This


----------



## valis

now, Jay, did you google or guess? 

I had to google the damn thing. Love it, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Noyb

Google Image Search, Just dropped your photo to Google

For those who don't know how, just Drag n Drop to Google Images


----------



## valis

Ya know, Jay, people like you _really_ take all the fun out of guessing games......


----------



## hewee

Wow I love that car.

I was driving home and see a chevy nomad and go wow but then said I never seen one like that and wonder what year it was. I get close and knew it was not a chevy nomad. I had a hard time getting closer because of other cars but made it just in time.
It was and not sure on year but from the looks I think it was a 1956 Pontiac Safari. I love how it looked. It was great looking too.

http://www.pontiacsafari.com/L1SafariPhotos/1956_Safaris/RickStees/highres.htm

Or maybe a 1956 Star Chief Custom Safaris
http://www.pontiacsonline.com/SAFARI.htm

http://www.boldride.com/ride/1957/pontiac-star-chief-safari

Sorry not sure just what year it is and was not close to it but a second.

I never seen one before and sure wanted a better look at it.


----------



## DaveBurnett

http://jalopnik.com/the-ariel-atom-3-5r-will-eat-supercars-for-breakfast-l-1573378836


----------



## valis

that thing would be a hoot......along with the KTM and the MEV, those would just be a blast to drive.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Road legal, but rumour hath it that hedges are its preferred habitat.


----------



## valis

pretty sure that's going to be filed under 'operator error'......


----------



## DaveBurnett

It has been blamed on the nut that holds the wheel......


----------



## ekim68

Bentley Barnato Roadster Concept


----------



## valis

me gusta that one.......:up:


----------



## valis

2016 Viper......oh, yeah, _street legal_.


----------



## valis

a little Delahaye on a Thursday?


----------



## valis

I"m just going to leave this here.

http://jalopnik.com/scuderia-cameron-glickenhaus-scg-003-this-is-it-1688308787


----------



## valis

can't forget the Vertigo either.......


----------



## hewee

LEGENDARY 28-LITRE FIAT S76 DRIVES FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 100 YEARS
This MASSIVE old race car has a 1700+ cubic inch engine with only FOUR cylinders!! That's over 425 cubic inches per cylinder!! Good GRIEF, and I thought the Allison V-12 with the 1400+ cubic inch airplane engine was big!! What a sound this huge beast makes as it fires directly out the side of the block
(no exhaust system whatsoever!) and there's several videos and links to watch as this old "Beast of Turin" is brought back to life after 100+ years!
Turn the sound up!

https://grrc.goodwood.com/festival-...e-first-time-in-100-years#kkOq3SsEKcOXWCHa.97










Watch this to see them put the thing together. Look how big the engine is with no exhaust is very loud.


----------



## valis

the beast of turin.......


----------



## Farmgirl22

I have a lot of faves, but this is my current lust...


----------



## valis

Nice....pretty sure still illegal down here, there's been all sorts of hubbub about that.


----------



## Farmgirl22

What do you mean? I've seen a few here, so not sure why they would be illegal.


----------



## valis

legally, they are not classified as a motorcycle down here. Texas has some weird laws. It's okay if the single wheel is in the front, but not in the back apparently.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I can actually understand that since with two at the front they are very nearly as stable as with 4.


----------



## Farmgirl22

valis said:


> legally, they are not classified as a motorcycle down here. Texas has some weird laws. It's okay if the single wheel is in the front, but not in the back apparently.


Hm. I would have thought they'd be more stable than a traditional trike, so would be no problem. Guess if I ever get one (ha!) I won't be going to Texas with it.


----------



## ekim68

1932 Rolls-Royce Phantom II


----------



## valis

Very nice......:up:


----------



## ekim68

1958 Chevrolet Corvette


----------



## valis

pop had one of those......he's got a home video of he and his buddies cruising down 101 at night. Some idiot was hanging onto the hood filming my dad, the driver. Sometimes I'm amazed I exist at all.


----------



## ekim68

Turbocharged Ferrari 488 GTB Italia


----------



## rexgrant

Well There are some lovely old cars out there but this one must be the ultimate in my opinion also see Tesla new fakily range
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...m%2Fgassing%2Ftopic.asp%3Ft%3D1269688;600;450


----------



## ekim68

1967 Jaguar E-Type SI


----------



## ekim68

1959 Ferrari 250 GT


----------



## mtzlplex

Be nice to drive on the weekends


----------



## ekim68

One and only Maserati Boomerang concept headed for auction


----------



## valis

if someone were to stick a gun in my ear and tell me to choose a car, for years and years it would have been the F40. Just an absolute beast from jump. 

However, now I believe that I have found my new dream car. SCG 003.


----------



## Farmgirl22

You guys can have your muscle cars, but when it comes to my dream ride, I'd choose a pickup any day. And not just any pickup, it needs to be a 1967-1972 Chevy pickup. Stepside, fleetside, raised, lowered, whatever--there's just something about them that makes me want one in every color. 










But, I also have a soft spot in my heart for one of these, especially with a 4 on the floor:


----------



## valis

Oh, what a tale is told, and my word, what a beauty. Ive not even heard of these, Im ashamed to admit.

http://oppositelock.kinja.com/the-507-incident-1717114898


----------



## ekim68

Porsche 911 Carrera RS 2.7


----------



## valis

:up:


----------



## valis

interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Farmgirl22

valis said:


> interesting, to say the least.


It looks like a restaurant's takeout container...


----------



## valis

check the interior.


----------



## Farmgirl22

valis said:


> check the interior.


Weird. But I'll admit I was half expecting to see some pancakes and sausage patties in there. 

On a serious note, I'm far too klutzy to drive a car like that. I'd hit every button _except_ the one I needed trying to turn on the windshield wipers or something.


----------



## ekim68

Morgan AR Plus 4 blends classic lines with modern power


----------



## ekim68

Auto Avio Costruzioni 815, the secret first Ferrari


----------



## hewee

I love the look of that.


----------



## DaveBurnett

My favourite is the Citroen Traction Avant
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...TtbToM%2C_&usg=__kJ8LmILwisfo-ra0L2vmBbfcN7A=


----------



## ekim68

Nice Wheels Dave....If I cruised one of those in my town, people's jaws would drop...


----------



## hewee

I found my car. 










http://www.conceptcarz.com/view/photo/579495,10104/1939-Rolls-Royce-Phantom-III_Photo.aspx


----------



## pyritechips

This is not the most beautiful car ever but it was a beauty to drive in. Lush and plush, it was so smooth it didn't bounce over bumps it just sort of rolled over them. Of course cars back then were tanks. This is a 1961 Olds Dynamic 88. It belonged to my uncle and when he died my dad got it.


----------



## hewee

So many great cars from the pass. Also easy to work on. I remember when I was first around friends that had car or the friends older brothers and how they fix the older 50's cars up and you have some that would adjust the value say they can do it just by the sound they know they got the right gap. 

I had a red and white 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air for a week. Paid $25.00 for it and sold it for $35.00 and they smashed it up. How I did the worse than ever but back then it was a car that was cheap and I found out needed a lot of work. But I love how it go down the road. If I keep it I would have a car worth a lot.


----------



## ekim68

The first car I ever had was a 1953 Ford Station Wagon and it had a flat-head V-8. I was 17 at the time and I painted every rim a different color and the colors were bright.... Being a flat-head V-8 required having four radiator hoses so it was inevitable that it eventually blew up while I was riding around in the Mohave Desert....


----------



## hewee

You did that in the Mohave Desert with no AC too I bet. 

As I get older the heat gets to me more.


----------



## Lance1

Ariel Atom V8. Nothing ells needs to be said. It speaks for itself.


----------



## ekim68

That looks like a new Batmobile....


----------



## Lance1

Its more....


----------



## ekim68

Hmm....Your reply didn't work as a link, however the inside-the-bracket thing brought this...

Ariel Atom

(Still figuring out how to post on this new platform, but I'm getting closer.. )


----------



## ekim68

Whoops, you beat me to it...


----------



## Lance1

You don"t see the video in my post? I can.. If you cant.. Whats up with that!


----------



## Lance1

So you can??


----------



## ekim68

I can see it now and it looks like you changed it from the original post, but Cool....


----------



## Lance1

With the new UI you don't need to add [youtube] [/youtube] anymore. That was my mistake.


----------



## ekim68

:up:


----------



## Lance1

Getting to know this UI.. Time telling..


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini Aventador SV


----------



## Tanis

Far too many wheels on all of these 

Kawasaki Ninja H2R


----------



## DaveBurnett

The thread title has Auto.
I suppose it might look better with two extra little wheels........


----------



## pyritechips

Sorry but I don't like rice rockets. It doesn't look like a motorcycle; it looks more like a Transformer.


----------



## valis

that's an awesome bike......as I've put myself in the hospital a half-dozen times riding the non-engine counterpart, pretty sure I'd erase myself in about 2 seconds on that damn thing.


----------



## valis

I'll just leave this here. I am pretty sure that anything we posted showed up there anyhow.

http://jalopnik.com/revel-in-the-glorious-beauty-of-the-pebble-beach-concou-1725037283


----------



## Tanis

pyritechips said:


> Sorry but I don't like rice rockets. It doesn't look like a motorcycle; it looks more like a Transformer.


No need to apologise, nobody is perfect  I do like a lot of the cars here also, always been a fan of old school American muscle cars, just thought I would mix it up a bit. I have a bike but I wouldn't trust myself on a H2R, way too much power.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2015/08/1965-ferrari-500-superfast/']1965 Ferrari 500 Superfast[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Not necessarily a 'Best Looking Auto', but a classic....


Janis Joplin's iconic, one-of-a-kind Porsche to be auctioned in New York


----------



## valis

don't care for the paint job, but that's a gorgeous porsche....


----------



## hewee

How you like to get the 65 Mustang you got new and had many years but lost it and have your kids give it back to you.

*Kids find, then surprise parents with their '65 Mustang *


----------



## ekim68

Meet the monstrous, 987-horsepower Mansory Bentley GTC


----------



## ekim68

Aston Martin previews possible all-electric Rapide sedan


----------



## ekim68

Brabus creates special edition, 900 hp Mercedes S65


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 


Lamborghini expands Huracan family with rear-wheel drive LP 580-2


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2015/11/1937-delahaye-135-m/']1937 Delahaye 135 M[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

McLaren finds its design mojo with drop-dead gorgeous 675 LT Spider


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## ekim68

Jaguar's Joining Formula E Electric Racing


----------



## DaveBurnett

Shame F1 cars can't look better than they do!


That looks like it was inspired by Tron!


----------



## ekim68

Aerodanamically, is that wrong? (Yep, I know I spelled Aerodanamically wrong, but I just blame my Spellcheck.... )


----------



## ekim68

Big Whoops, it's Aerodynamics, well Thank You Google..:up:


----------



## ekim68

Lykan Hypersport designer shows a simpler style of motoring with Design-1 roadster


----------



## DaveBurnett

That looks very Lotus 7 inspired.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://www.gizmag.com/vlf-force-1-v10/41325/']Auto industry heavyweights team up on wicked 745-hp VLF Force 1[/URL]


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Lykan Hypersport designer shows a simpler style of motoring with Design-1 roadster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245612


Those head rests look like luggage locks.


----------



## valis

DaveBurnett said:


> Shame F1 cars can't look better than they do!
> 
> That looks like it was inspired by Tron!


That is not F1 Dave.....


----------



## DaveBurnett

I did not intend there to be a sequitur. !!

Formula E has a long uphill slog to reach the popularity of F1 on TV

Talking of uphill slogs... I used to thoroughly enjoy watching Hill Climbing on TV on Saturday Afternoons when I was a kid. Nowadays motorsport of all kinds seems to take a back seat to things like Football, Tennis, etc.


----------



## valis

LOVE to watch hillclimbs....especially that wacky loons in formula single seaters....true madness. 

BTW, Dave, I grew up in Black Forest, which lies in the shadow of Pike's Peak........


----------



## DaveBurnett

And I'm Black Country (well nearly).
We used to have unofficial local meets on any available hills and there are still a lot around here that are cordoned off and have specific "Motor Sports Banned" notices.


----------



## ekim68

Morgan, maker of classic sports cars, is going electric


----------



## hewee

Be a nice car to drive.


----------



## ekim68

The GTC4Lusso is a refreshed Ferrari FF by any other name


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 


The meanest and most powerful Lamborghini ever built has arrived


----------



## valis

Meanest? For that, I need to see the single seater Egoista again........


----------



## DaveBurnett

The Red One is prettier.


----------



## ekim68

Wow Tim, that car looks like a Fighter Jet....Probably feels like it in the Driver's seat....


----------



## valis

it's just a one-off concept, I think there may be one or two about, but none outside of Lambo's home factory.


----------



## ekim68

Did you ever watch the original Battlestar Galactica series? Those Hotshot Fighters had as much room as that car has for one person....


----------



## valis

Yup.  Loved that show.


----------



## valis

Rimac, anyone?


----------



## ekim68

McLaren takes the Sport Series racing with 570S GT4


----------



## 2twenty2

HTT Pléthore


----------



## valis

Niiicee.....


----------



## 2twenty2

1930 Cadillac 452 Roadster. I love old cars.


----------



## ekim68

1948 Alfa Romeo 6C


----------



## 2twenty2

Alfa Romeo 4C









http://www.caranddriver.com/alfa-romeo/4c


----------



## 2twenty2

56 Chevy Belair hardtop









56 Chevy Belair Nomad


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


[URL='http://www.gizmag.com/lamborghini-aventador-miura-homage/44021/']Lamborghini dresses the Aventador up like a Miura to celebrate 50th birthday[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

1959 Jaguar XK 150


----------



## 2twenty2

Nice vintage jag!


----------



## 2twenty2

Shelby Mustang GT350








526 horsepower at 7,500 rpm and 429 lb-ft at 4,750 rpm from a 5.2-litre V-8 that revs to 8,250 rpm.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari LaFerrari Spider


----------



## 2twenty2

949-horsepower, 6.3-liter hybrid V12. I want one!


----------



## ekim68

Jaguar XJ220: Is the unloved big cat's star on the rise?


----------



## valis

Always have loved that car.....


----------



## ekim68

Another 


First Mercedes model to go under the hammer


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


[URL='http://newatlas.com/lamborghini-centenario-roadster/45006/']Lamborghini bids Ferruccio a happy birthday with exquisite Centenario Roadster[/URL]


----------



## valis

Nice.....very nice. Edges sharp enough to shave with. Here's one with some curves, the Kurtis Aguila.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, nice curves indeed....:up:


----------



## valis

Hey, did you see what the original Shelby Cobra went for?

It's worth a read.......


----------



## ekim68

1970 Ferrari 365 GTB4 Berlinetta


----------



## ekim68

Another 


[URL='http://newatlas.com/caterham-sprint-retro/45337/']Caterham delves into past with delightfully retro Seven Sprint[/URL]


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hennessey Venom F5*










http://www.venomgt.com/venom-f5/


----------



## valis

They make those just outside of Houston, where I live.  But holy cow, are they having some serious cash flow issues currently. Still a nice looking ride....


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> But holy cow, are they having some serious cash flow issues currently.


Hopefully they will get their cash flow taken care of. It would be a shame to see that car go the way of the dodo.


----------



## ekim68

Renault uncovers the stunning Trezor concept in Paris


----------



## ekim68

Lotus caps 50-year anniversary with Exige 350 Special Edition


----------



## valis

OOOoooohhh......I like that one......only problem is they are tiny on the inside; I don't fit so well.


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


The world's most expensive car: 3 Ferrari 250 GTOs for sale at more than $55 million each


----------



## ekim68

Lotus Exige Sport 380 leaves its siblings in the dust


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari 70th Anniversary: Liveries 1947-1956



> For their 70th anniversary, Ferrari has a wonderful look at their livery over the years.


----------



## 2twenty2

Limited Edition Ford GT supercar
























Raj Nair, executive vice-president of product development at Ford Motor Co., laughs when asked if the 600-plus-horsepower, limited-edition Ford GT supercar will be available in a self-driving version.


----------



## ekim68

2015 Porsche 918 Spyder


----------



## valis

2016 Viper ACR......yum!


----------



## ekim68

Man, that is close to the ground....Beware of speed bumps...


----------



## valis

It's had a TON of great and humourous write-ups; I guess in aggro mode, that thing generates several thousand pounds of downforce......yikes.


----------



## valis

how about a Talbot-Lago?


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that is so cool... I'd like to have a Selfie of me in that rig....


----------



## ekim68

1953 Mille Miglia Ferrari 250


----------



## valis

verra nice-a.....


----------



## valis

howzabout a little Tuscan TVR Speed 12? About the only car that can challenge the Carrera GT or the Shelby as the car 'most desiring to kill you off.'


----------



## valis

for comparison, here's a write-up on the GT after Paul Walker's off in it.


----------



## valis

xj13 for anyone? V12? Anyone?


----------



## ekim68

Nice...... Looks so low, I wonder what the height is...


----------



## valis

dang....just over a yard high......


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, 49.2 gallons?


----------



## valis

yeah, at 3.6 gallons/mile.


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

I could post any number of obscure cars, but you just can't beat the '59 Cadillac and those fins:


----------



## Johnny b

Nice Caddy :up:

While a lot of low slung cars do look enticing, unfortunately age and arthritis has caught up with me and sports cars and many current cars no longer seem appealing because it's just too much of a hassle getting in and out.
So much so for me that I've just replaced my '96 Monty with a new 4x4 extended cab Colorado that I can easily step into.

But if I were to post one of my favorite cars,
It would be a non-stock '57 Chevy. 

Like this:


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny-be-Good said:


> But if I were to post one of my favorite cars,
> It would be a non-stock '57 Chevy.


Nice!

Here's my favorite


----------



## valis

Love all those. Pop had a buddy that had that identical Caddy. Used to drive it in the 4th of July parades in Colorado Springs.

Let's go back a couple years in style but forward a bunch for technology for the Blastolene B702. Apparently Leno toodles this one around.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari 'Uovo'


----------



## 2twenty2

Aston Martin AM-RB 001









The AM-RB 001, codenamed Nebula, is making its Canadian debut at the Canadian International AutoShow in Toronto. Aston is only building 175 of them, each worth something like $3-million.

Aston Martin and an energy drinks company are working together to create the ultimate supercar. It's said to pull four times the force of gravity, sideways, when cornering and accelerate from a standstill to 321 km/h in 10 seconds.


----------



## valis

whoa...........:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

I couldn't even imagine how that car could be street legal?


----------



## valis

blinkers and headlights.....probably a few safety doohickeys too.


----------



## 2twenty2

valis said:


> blinkers and headlights.....probably a few safety doohickeys too.


----------



## ekim68

One Man's Collection


----------



## valis

Loved that article.....cannot believe how much he must have invested in that. He could drive a car a day for a decade and not ring up a hundred miles on any individual car.

Heck. I cant do that with socks.


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 


McLaren majors in aerodynamics for all-new 720S


----------



## valis

that is a great looking ride. Jalopnik had a heckuva write up on it yesterday. Also one on the new SCG 03S....those two need to get out and play.


----------



## ekim68

Looks fast, speaking of which. What's the fastest you've ever gone in a car? My sister had a boyfriend back in the early 1970's and he let me drive his corvette. I got up to 130 mph before I backed off....


----------



## valis

I buried (and then some) my '72 El Camino speedo, probably around 130 as well. Handled like a damn brick. I have been faster in cars, but those were track-spec cars ON tracks, so those don't count. And incidentally, not that much faster, either.


----------



## valis

Here's a question for ya, Mike....

http://jalopnik.com/whats-the-oldest-car-youve-ever-driven-1793042729

Mine would be my grand-dads 1940 Willy's Jeep, out on his ranch in Oakhurst. Great little truck, needed it for the back acreage. He also had some weird fat-tire mini bike thing that shredded my pop's leg one year.


----------



## ekim68

When I was a senior in High School I had a 1953 Ford Station Wagon with a flat-head V-8 that had four radiator hoses. Fixed it up with numerous lights inside and every wheel was painted a different bright color....(No one ever said I was a Trend Setter...)


----------



## valis

maybe not, but as you are an Oregonian, ever hang with some dudes named Kesey or Cassady? they may have picked up a thing or three for decorating motor vehicles from you.....


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, I repaired Ken Kesey's printer a couple of times when I had my office downtown....I had a great conversation with him about a class he was teaching at the U of O....


----------



## valis

holy cow......I am rather jealous. My list of greatest 20th century books has 'Sometimes A Great Notion' at numero dos on it.....only 'Infinite Jest' beats it. 

In short, dude was a freaking genius and one of my favorite authors. So yeah, that's freaking awesome, Mike. What was he like in person?


----------



## ekim68

He was a nice guy. He was in his mid-fifties at the time and we talked a lot about such things as computers and where that technology was headed. (He'd be amazed about carrying computers in our pockets these days.) BTW, that conversation we had when I was in his classroom was cool. 

He was teaching the class about writing and at that particular time he decided to have everyone, about sixteen people, write a chapter for a book that he supplied a subject for. He was really frustrated when almost every one of them tried to claim victory with their chapter....It was an exercise he said he would never do again, but he found out a lot about human nature....


----------



## valis

that is soooooo awesome........I've never met a person of his caliber before. I've met a ton of pro athletes and drivers, but never a literary giant....:up:


----------



## ekim68

And the times they are a changing......


Techrules polishes up its radical turbine-backed electric supercar


----------



## ekim68

Back in the Day....


1957 BMW 507


----------



## valis

Very, very nice....counterpoint:


----------



## ekim68

Is that a stainless steel body?


----------



## valis

A mix of that and aluminum, I believe. Its the 300 SL.


----------



## ekim68

1937 Talbot-Lago T150-C SS 'Goutte d'Eau' Coupé


----------



## valis

wow.....me gusta.....


----------



## ekim68

Dodge Demon: An unhinged 840-hp dragster in civilian clothes


----------



## 2twenty2

With 840 horsepower and 770 lb.-ft. of torque on tap, the Dodge Challenger Demon's numbers speak for themselves.

The Demon makes the Hellcat look like a church mouse.


----------



## valis

840 hp released to the general public. Jesus wept.


----------



## ekim68

Gotta love technology....


Kreisel electrifies classic Porsche race car into a high-speed supercar



> We're suckers for electrified versions of classic and iconic vehicles, whether it's a fun-loving VW Microbus or a timelessly sporty Shelby. A few months ago, it was a 483-hp Mercedes G-Class with close to 200 miles (322 km) of range. Now, Kreisel, the Austrian company behind that E-G-Class, has revealed an entirely different kind of electric vehicle... a 1960s Porsche 910 that channels electric power toward modern-day supercar performance.


----------



## ekim68

1954 Porsche 356


----------



## valis

sorta reminds me of Marty's Porsche from 'Sneakers'.....or 'Spy Game' for that matter.


----------



## ekim68

Or Paul Newman in the Drowning Pool....


----------



## ekim68

1957 BMW 507


----------



## valis

niiiice......


----------



## ekim68

1968 Mazda 110 S


----------



## ekim68

Shelby lets loose a pair of supercharged Super Snakes


----------



## ekim68

1970 Maserati Ghibli Spyder


----------



## valis

Ooohhhh, I like that.....:up:


----------



## Johnny b

I also like the car.


----------



## valis

What car????


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 

One of 14 extant 'Goutte d'Eau' Talbot-Lagos built by Paris-based Italian automotive couturier Giuseppe Figoni, this 1937 Talbot-Lago T150-C SS will be auctioned on May 27, 2017 at Villa Erba in Italy by RM-Sotheby's.


----------



## valis

good lord, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Johnny b

No rubber band engines allowed here


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, 680 horses.....


Elextra Cars


----------



## 2twenty2

McLaren's twice-turbocharged V8 now scoots the new 720S to 100 km/h in an incredible 2.9 seconds.

In fact, the first impression - at least, if you're heading out onto Vallelunga's impossibly speedy front straight for the first time - is how crushingly rapid the new 720S is, its *710 horsepower* literally blowing its 641-hp predecessor into the weeds.


----------



## Johnny b

I liked many of the early T-birds.


----------



## 2twenty2

I know, not a car but............... I think they are coooooooooool
http://www.rewaco.com/en/rf1-lt3-gallery.aspx

Rewaco trike


----------



## valis

any love for a Timbs Special?


----------



## ekim68

Nice curves............


----------



## Johnny b

Obviously ahead of it's time for the 1940's when it was built.
Also incredible body body work for a custom.
But since you asked:


> any love for a Timbs Special?


I'd pass.
I just don't see me in it 

John.


----------



## valis

if I had any photoshop skills, I could fix that.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> if I had any photoshop skills, I could fix that.


LOL!


----------



## ekim68

Porsche adds power and prestige to new 911 Turbo S Exclusive


----------



## ekim68

1937 Bugatti Type 57 Stelvio


----------



## Johnny b

No doubt there were many interesting early Ford Mustangs, but I was very disappointed the 1962 Mustang concept car didn't make it into production.










A gallery:
http://www.caranddriver.com/photo-gallery/ford-mustang-i-concept-review-gallery#1

Review:
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/ford-mustang-i-concept-review

Back in 1962, I'd rather have had this concept model than a Corvette and I liked them too!


----------



## ekim68

2017 Monterey Auction Preview 1: 1956 Aston Martin DBR1 (Chassis 1)


----------



## valis

oofda, that is nice.


----------



## ekim68

2017 Aston Martin DB11


----------



## ekim68

Aston Martin downsizes for its first silent, zero-emission vehicle



> Aston Martin is known for powerful performance cars, but the marque's latest offering is silent and creates zero emissions. It's also much smaller than the average Aston, but don't worry - it isn't a successor to the horrible Cygnet. Meet the Vantage GTE Soapbox, purpose built to take on the Red Bull Soapbox Race in London.


----------



## ekim68

Lucid hits 235 mph in electric sedan prototype



> Electric cars are known for their lightning-quick acceleration, but their top speeds tend to leave something to be desired when compared to their ICE-driven counterparts. With up to 1,000 hp worth of electric motors to work with, Lucid Motors is intent on giving EV top speed a shot in the arm. It recently removed the speed limiter on its Air Alpha Speed Car before sending it ripping around the racing oval at 235 mph (378 km/h) ... and it filmed the run for our viewing enjoyment.


----------



## ekim68

Yes, it's street legal - a closer look at the Aston Martin Valkyrie


----------



## valis

any love for a '25 Rolls Phantom?


----------



## Johnny b

Vision out of it looks worse than a new Camaro 

But it is sleek


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari 330 GT V12 station wagon


----------



## Johnny b

In my humble opinion, I think Vignale ruined a perfectly good 330 GT 2+2.
With one off customs, often, less is better


----------



## valis

then you really aren't going to like the breadwagon. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_250_GT_SWB_Breadvan


----------



## Johnny b

I guess that's the 'cost' of being race worthy, but as far as street use...sad.

Radical changes in appearance seem to almost always detract from a classic.
If it had been originally a Chevette....I'd say...Wow!


----------



## valis

yeah, but it proved out the Kamm tail, and that right there cemented it's place in history. Plus, you can fit a pizza in there.


----------



## Johnny b

The pizza would be a plus


----------



## valis

well then, here ya go.


----------



## Johnny b

Looks yummy 

Make mine a 2+2


----------



## Johnny b

Speaking of kammbacks reminds me of the Cobra Daytona.
Factory 5 seems to have a new replica version out.

https://www.factoryfive.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/gen-3-coupe-rear.jpg

https://www.factoryfive.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/65-coupe-4jpg.jpg

edit: Couldn't get the images to show, have to click on the links....sorry


----------



## valis

one of the sexiest dang cars ever built, IMO.


----------



## Johnny b

Another fine example from the '60s that, imo, is a timeless relec of what a sports car should be today.
A replica of a Bill Thomas' Cheetah.


----------



## ekim68

BMW lets the California air in with Concept Z4 Roadster


----------



## valis

Yeah, I saw that the other day.....I don't think I like it, but dang if I know why......


----------



## ekim68

I like it, but driving around here without a top is a part-time affair....


----------



## valis

Here ya go, Johnny. 

http://jalopnik.com/the-550-hp-big-block-secret-weapon-carroll-shelby-tried-1798103148


----------



## Johnny b

Thanks for the link 

Really love the brutal simplicity of those early super sports cars.
Cars that were meant to be driven.....without a radio turned on


----------



## ekim68

Brabus Rocket 900 Cabrio becomes world's fastest four-seat convertible


----------



## ekim68

A 114-year old Mercedes has more in common with a Tesla than you think


----------



## Johnny b

Here's Motor Trends "World's Greatest Drag Race" showcasing many good looking and quick cars.
Tesla stands out among the world's supercars and shines well.

( But Chrysler's Demon wasn't included nor any Hellcat model and that's a disappointment as the Demon is rated at least full second quicker in the 1/4 mile of that entire fleet )

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/...in-worlds-greatest-drag-race/#ftag=CAD590a51e


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny-be-Good said:


> the Demon is rated at least full second quicker in the 1/4 mile of that entire fleet


Thats why they weren't invited.


----------



## Johnny b

Probably


----------



## ekim68

In photos: Final roll call of the 2017 Frankfurt Motor Show


----------



## Johnny b

Hoonicorn V2 versus Pikes Peak, just for fun


----------



## ekim68

2005 Ford GT


----------



## valis

yum.


----------



## ekim68

I think it's for sale Tim...


----------



## ekim68

Nissan puts 429 hp, 373 miles of range and autonomy into IMx electric SUV concept


----------



## ekim68

More good stuff.... 
Ferrari's ludicrous FXX-K Evo: An aerodynamics lab on wheels


----------



## ekim68

Hennessey's 1,600-bhp Venom F5 hypercar takes aim at 300 mph barrier


----------



## valis

It looks nice, but I just cannot bring myself to support Hennessey. And I drive right by them every time I head to the ranch.


----------



## ekim68

1956 Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Gullwing


----------



## valis

Man, one of the flat-out sexiest cars ever built. Up there with the SKE easily.


----------



## ekim68

1948 Talbot Lago T26


----------



## RT

Oh just thought I'd throw this in the mix...just in case y'all have been influenced by style and alleged claims of performance


----------



## ekim68

Lotus takes another leap forward with Exige Cup 430 Unlimited Edition


----------



## 2twenty2

*Aston Martin's bona-fide sports car gets a thorough rework for 2018*


----------



## pinkmoon89

For a typical car that someone would own, rather than something especially sporty, I'd say the 6th generation Honda Civic, it looks really nice to me. Not entirely sure why.


----------



## Double.D

Hmm well in my case Jaguar Series 1 E-Type will always be my favourite--everything else is just wrong.


----------



## Johnny b

Those early Jags were certainly built with style that's lasted through the decades.
I also liked the D-type.


----------



## ekim68

BMW's all-new i8 Roadster makes LA debut


----------



## valis

Team Joest's Mazda RT24-P for the IMSA 2018 series.....she's a looker. Hopefully less car-b-ques this year.


----------



## Johnny b

I think I'm too old and stiff to get in one >sad<


----------



## valis

I sure as heck wouldn't fit. My head would be 6" above the roof and my feet a foot past the front wheels. But dagnabbit if it doesn't look like it's doing 195 standing still, eh?


----------



## Johnny b

:up:


----------



## ekim68

Aria turns up the heat in LA with US-made, 1,150-bhp FXE hybrid hypercar


----------



## Johnny b

Not fast, not low to the ground.....but looks like a lot of fun anyway


----------



## ekim68

As an aside....


The story behind that amazing 1920s San Francisco shoe car you've been seeing on the Internet


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I sure as heck wouldn't fit. My head would be 6" above the roof and my feet a foot past the front wheels. But dagnabbit if it doesn't look like it's doing 195 standing still, eh?


Why do they make them like that? You have to literally fold your self to get in and out. And for me it's harder getting out than getting in...though I've not set foot in any car posted, I still have a few curse words for just regular cars that are too low to the ground...
While most of the autos posted look very  some look almost evil...
I'll take reliability over style all year  Every one wants a car that WORKS when called upon


----------



## Johnny b

No comment:


----------



## ekim68

1967 Lamborghini Miura


----------



## valis

it's that or the 300SL that is, IMO, the sexiest autos ever produced. Just gorgeous. Edge probably to the Merc.


----------



## ekim68

More 


First look at Toyota's 986-hp GR Super Sport LMP1 car for the road


----------



## valis

I dunno. Me, personally, I dont like the aesthetics; it isnt pretty.

That said, it is a purpose-built car, so I will hold offfinal judgement until it has been competition tested.


----------



## ekim68

I'm just amazed at the hp's..... I'm old School...


----------



## Johnny b

I'm old school, too. Mostly just old.

But let's face it, for street legal street cars, all those big numbers are, are only bragging rights.
Other than closed courses, there aren't any places to 'open up' any of those super cars in my state of Ohio, and most of those course simply do not have the room to come close to top ending these cars.

Overkill can be beautiful. Definitely desirable and obviously inappropriately expensive. And simply too few places to enjoy their full attributes.


And yet I desire them :embarrassed: 

(  )


----------



## ekim68

Mustang Bullitt pays homage to 1968 movie classic



> Though Steve McQueen's performance in the film _Bullitt_ was certainly memorable, for many the real star was the 1968 Ford Mustang GT 390 used to great effect in the epic car chase through the streets of San Francisco. This year marks the 50th anniversary for the iconic film and to mark the occasion Ford has just unveiled the new Mustang Bullitt.


----------



## Johnny b

Something a whole lot different.

Sometimes beauty is in the unique execution of a design.

Pulse jet go karts


----------



## ekim68

1949 Alfa Romeo 6C 2500 Villa d'Este


----------



## valis

That thing just REEKS of class. Ive heard rumors it will not start unless the driver is in formal attire.


----------



## ekim68

1958 Porsche 356


----------



## Johnny b

This one's for Tim










:up:


----------



## valis

Note the safety barriers.


----------



## Johnny b

Note the throttle plates on the FI sitting atop the roots blower.....now that's a man's machine and driven like one.... 
Good old fashioned Detroit wonder metal 

:up:


----------



## crjdriver

You never forget your first car AND it is the first engine I ever rebuilt.
1961 Olds 88


----------



## Johnny b

Nice ride.

394 motor?


----------



## crjdriver

Yes. 394 with a 2bbl. I picked through the junk yard and found a 4bbl manifold and rochester 4jet. Put that on soon after buying the car. OHed the motor in about 1971. Loved that car AND wish I had it today.


----------



## ekim68

Paul Newman's Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing


----------



## ekim68

I was looking for Tim in the various crowds...... But some cool pictures....


$40 million Bugatti Type 57 SC Atlantic wins Peninsula Classics Best of the Best Award


----------



## valis

40 million; wow. 


Unbelievable.


----------



## ekim68

1931 Bugatti Type 50


----------



## Johnny b

No explanation needed


----------



## ekim68

1964 250 GT/L Berlinetta Lusso



> Only 350 Ferrari 250 GT Berlinetta Lusso were manufactured by Ferrari; they were produced from 1963 to 1964, and the rarity accounts for the 7 figures they regularly fetch at auctions.


----------



## ekim68

More 


1961 Aston Martin DB4


----------



## ekim68

Rimac C_Two 1,914-hp electric hypercar can drive itself if you're too scared



> Ladies and gents, please put your hands together for one of the fastest cars ever built. Rimac's new electric hypercar boasts a top speed of 258 mph (415 km/h), nearly 2,000 horsepower, face recognition locks on its gull-wing doors and level 4 autonomous driving if you're a little intimidated. Which you should be.


----------



## 2twenty2

As for range, well, drive it sensibly and the C_Two will give you a respectable 403 miles (650 km) between charges. *Unleash the power of the ancient gods through your right boot, and you'll make it twice around the 12.9 miles (20.8 km) of the Nurburgring Nordschliefe and probably need a lie down for the 30 minutes it'll take to recharge from 0-80 percent on a fast charger.

Drive Sensible 403 miles 
Drive Ludicorous 25.8 miles! *


----------



## valis

call it a hunch, but if you are driving that car, you ain't worried about mileage.


----------



## 2twenty2

Problem is if I had that car, I want to drive at ludicorous speed all the time.


----------



## valis

dunno about that; it's predecessor damn near killed Hammond.

https://jalopnik.com/jeremy-clarkson-genuinely-thought-richard-hammond-was-d-1796000327


----------



## Johnny b

Most of the roads in Ohio are so bad this spring, the concept of performance is sadly irrelevant. Posted speed limits outside of city limits are a rough ride


----------



## ekim68

2019 Jaguar I-PACE



> One of the first true competitors to the Tesla Model X is coming: the first all-electric performance SUV from Jaguar.
> 
> All Wheel Drive and a 240 miles range, it hits 60 mph in 4.5 seconds. Driven by two permanent magnet synchronous electric motors generating 394 HP and 512 Lb-Ft of torque.


----------



## ekim68

20 very cool cars from the 2018 Amelia Island Concours d'Elegance


----------



## Johnny b

Sadly only a rendering.


----------



## ekim68

Aston Martin redefines "Lagonda" around the electrified, autonomous future



> It's no secret that Aston Martin (along with virtually every other automaker on the planet) is working on its first electric car. At the Geneva Motor Show, it's revealed that it plans an entire spinoff brand for electric luxury.


----------



## Bastiat

AMC Gremlin
I didn't post a picture because, admit it, you saw in your minds eye immediately.


----------



## valis

Morning GB, good to see you. 

Actually I always get that confused with the Pacer, so I immediately thought of Wayne's World.


----------



## ekim68

1,177-hp Zenvo TSR-S offers "brutal" gearshifts and extreme active aerodynamics


----------



## ekim68

1968 Lamborghini Miura


----------



## ekim68

Volkswagen reveals its first all-electric race car built to conquer Pikes Peak


----------



## valis

Man, I wish it wasn't paved. I'd LOVE to see that thing try to put 1100 hp down on a washboard dirt road.


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1968 Lamborghini Miura
> 
> View attachment 263479


Unless I am mistaken, I think R&T or C&D named that the best looking car in _history._ It sure is a beauty.


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


The 65th anniversary Corvette is a performance beast for data nerds



> The Corvette is 65 years old. Take a moment to let that sink in. Typically, in your sixties, you slow down. You relax and if you're lucky, settle into a nice long retirement. The 2018 Z06 Carbon 65 convertible is doing none of those things.
> 
> If anything, Chevrolet has produced one of the best Corvettes ever. It's fast (duh), but thanks to lightweight materials and an onboard data tracking system, the Vette is ready for the new generation of drivers to take the wheel. Just be ready to drop a lot of cash.


----------



## ekim68

1959 Ferrari 250 GT LWB California Spyder


----------



## 2twenty2

http://driving.ca/volkswagen/golf-g...swagen-to-build-new-range-topping-286-hp-golf



> Golf GTI TCR should hit 264 km/h, set to debut next week
> Volkswagen will debut a new 286-horsepower hot-hatch version of its Golf GTI, the TCR, next week at a VW enthusiast festival in Austria, the company said early May.


----------



## ekim68

Legendary Brabham name returns with BT62 racer



> After some fits and starts, the Brabham name is back in business as a race car manufacturer with the debut of the awesome little BT62. The track-focused BT62 features a phenomenal power to weight ratio and builds on the legacy of a name that dominated Formula racing for decades.


----------



## ekim68

Just so you know... 


Shift list: All the new cars you can buy with a manual transmission




> You'll be surprised by the size of the list


----------



## valis

I'm getting to be in the market for new car, and that's one thing I insist on; also, in this day and age, double as a very effective anti-theft device.


----------



## Johnny b

I'll take a 10 speed automatic any day over a 6 or 7 speed stick 

Things change ( and some times for the better )



BTW, I once knew a car thief that ran a towing/repo service, that went into repoing on his own after hours .
He didn't seem to care if they were stick or automatic.
( sad story but justice prevailed )


----------



## valis

I still prefer to row my own. That said, there are advantages to automatics. In Houston, its called 'traffic'.


----------



## katonca

1972 Chevy Monte Carlo. My Monte was metal flake midnight blue. I loved that car.


----------



## Johnny b

katonca said:


> 1972 Chevy Monte Carlo. My Monte was metal flake midnight blue. I loved that car.












I would too


----------



## valis

always a beast. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Jaguar resurrects the E-type with an electric motor as the E-type Zero



> Jaguar Land Rover Classic has been restoring and rebuilding ultra-classic JLR models for some time. The company has revealed a new take on a classic at its Jaguar Land Rover Tech Fest in London, with an electrified E-type called the Zero. It's faster than the original, and looks just as good.


----------



## valis

that build will ALWAYS be a timeless classic, with or without electricity.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari unveils achingly gorgeous one-off SP38



> Top-flight Ferraris are not cheap things, and special editions even less cheap. So we shudder to think what one-off creations like this SP38 would cost. It's a custom work by the Ferrari Design Center for a specific mystery client "with a deep passion for racing" and apparently quite a bit of taste.


----------



## Johnny b

Guess I'm in a mood this morning.
Plying my visual cortex with unobtainium didn't trigger the usual lustful impulses.
The red is an eyecatcher but the view out the rear 'window has to be a non event unless the driver happens to have exactly the 'correct' viewing angle.
Power? Not even over 700 hp. A lowly Camaro ZL1 or Demon or Mustang with a 'relatively' cheap aftermarket kit will put out at least 1000 hp.
The car sits too low.
The doors too wide for most parking lots.
Those big wheels with rubber band tires wouldn't last long in 'pot hole' Ohio.

But as I posted, it is red and I would probably try my best to enjoy one if I was crazy enough to buy into one. (sigh!)

It's going to be a long day.


----------



## valis

i like it, but when looking at from the rear.....well.....


----------



## 2twenty2

RAM-BLUR - 1969 AMC Hurst SC/Rambler


----------



## Deke40

I guess I am just getting old. I own a 2014 Camry LE and the new 2018 Camry sure is looking good.


----------



## ekim68

Yes, it's street legal - a closer look at the Aston Martin Valkyrie


----------



## ekim68

Toyota throws its hat back in the supercar ring with 1,000-hp GR Super Sport


----------



## Johnny b

Makes me smile 

Ariel Atom


----------



## valis

A Wiesmann GT MF4, anyone?


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini does beautiful work restoring rarest Miura ever


----------



## valis

read that yesterday; beautiful car. And a nice wing.


----------



## ekim68

Beyond belief: Meet the 5,221-horsepower, battery-powered Bulgarian Batmobile



> Ever since electric cars came back onto the menu in the Lithium age, something like this has been coming. Something flatly outrageous, something that smashes the paradigm of the hypercar and lays waste to all before it. Meet the 5,221-horsepower, 303-mph, all-electric Alieno Arcanum.


----------



## valis

straight up vapor-ware. If that thing ever shows up in any physical realm with anything approaching the claimed specs, I'll eat my boots. Remember the Devel?


----------



## ekim68

Yep, looks like a dream and it makes me wonder if there is a limit on horsepower within a limited space..


----------



## valis

well, seeing as how NHRA is getting 10k hp out of a V8, while I'm sure that there is a limit, we are not near it.


----------



## ekim68

And there is the Flux Capacitor to consider...


----------



## valis

LOL!


----------



## Johnny b

5000+ hp in a street car is merely grossly overpowering traction available on a street, be it an internal or battery powered car.
Bragging rights is about all it buys.
Some joker in a 1000 hp street car is likely to be the first at the next stoplight 

On a dragstrip, different game with sticky additives and special compound tires.

For my motoring pleasure, I'd rather go with knock out looks and good performance than a money pit only good for racing.

But different strokes for different folks.

( Long live 'Street Outlaws'  )


----------



## ekim68

1935 Mercedes-Benz 290 Roadster


----------



## 2twenty2

*Driver's ed quiz: Can you name these cars?
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/quizzes/drivers-ed-quiz-can-you-name-these-cars/ar-BBFYG1k*

*******************************************************************
*Can you name these car parts?
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/autos/enthusiasts/can-you-name-these-car-parts/ar-BBGoCv0*


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


Full details of McLaren 600LT revealed at Goodwood



> The McLaren 600LT has debuted at the Goodwood Festival of Speed, with a full suite of technical details and limited production plans. The automaker says it's the lightest, most powerful, and quickest road-legal car in the company's Sports Series. And starting at just below a quarter of a million dollars, it's a relative bargain.


----------



## Johnny b

And then there were the 'has beens' of yesteryear that didn't quite make it in popularity because something else was slightly 'better' in the same price range.
I've always had a soft spot for the Australian Mercury Capri xr2
Bought one new in '91 as a left over, still own it today.
Didn't cost in the 6 figure range and got decent fuel mileage and with the right set of Yokohama tires, handled extremely well even though it was front wheel drive.

Not mine, but same color and looks:










Edit: not exactly 'Street Outlaw' material, but a whole lot of another kind of driving pleasure


----------



## ekim68

Kombi's DeLorean makeover takes Volkswagen back to the future


----------



## ekim68

Another beauty.. 


1939 Alfa Romeo 6C



> One of the most lovely Alfa's ever made. The top of the line 2500 Cabriolet super sport had a 4 speed manual transmission, 2443 cc engine (2500) and made about 125 hp.


----------



## valis

ooooo...me gusta.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/dri...d-the-nurburgring-lap-record-that-couldnt-be/








> As a fearless 25-year-old racing driver, Stefan Bellof became a legend on May 28, 1983. He lapped the Nurburgring Nordschleife - the most difficult, most dangerous racetrack on the planet, - in *6 minutes 11.13 seconds*, setting a record that most everyone believed would never be broken.
> 
> For 35 years, nobody even came close to beating his record, not until this past June when Timo Bernhard, a 37-year-old German racing driver and family man, smashed the record by nearly a full minute. He piloted a Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo around the Nurburgring Nordschleife in *5 minutes 19.55 seconds.*


----------



## ekim68

1953 Buick Skylark Convertible



> When they say "they don't make them like this, anymore" these are the sorts of cars they are talking about: 1953 Buick Skylark Convertible.


----------



## ekim68

More 


Aston Martin to build 25 James Bond DB5 replicas, with all of 007's toys


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff. 


Gary Cooper's Duesenberg SSJ: World's fastest pre-WW2 road car expected to smash auction records


----------



## ekim68

Drooling over the $5.8 million, 1480-hp Bugatti Divo at "The Quail"



> Bugatti has released its newest hypercar at Monterey. The Divo is significantly slower than the Chiron it's based on, topping out at "just" 236 mph (380 km/h), but it's so much better in the corners that it's 8 seconds faster around the Nardo handling circuit. It's also twice as expensive, and already sold out.


----------



## 2twenty2

^ beautiful car!


----------



## Johnny b

Drool on this if you've got the $50 million entry fee:

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...ive-car-ever-sold-in-an-auction-ar182283.html


----------



## ekim68

1937 Alfa Romeo 8C 2900B


----------



## Johnny b

The best looking cars are the ones you play with


----------



## ekim68

1952 Ferrari 212 Inter



> A rare and historically important F-Car: The 212 was the first Ferrari to be bodied by Pinin Farina, who eventually went on to have a long and fruitful career as the most important designer Enzo worked with; (this example is one of four bodied by Vignale).


----------



## 2twenty2

1947 Buick Roadmaster


----------



## ekim68

1997 Ferrari 550


----------



## 2twenty2

*Christine *1957 Plymouth Fury (Pure Evil)


----------



## managed

E-Type Jaguar Series 1 :-


----------



## Johnny b

Sigh!

If only.


----------



## Johnny b

New top speed for a wheel driven 'car'
503 mph

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...er-at-the-bonneville-salt-flats-ar183034.html


----------



## ekim68

What's the fastest you've ever gone John? (Motorcycle or Car)


----------



## Johnny b

Airplane (  )

I would never, ever break the posted speed limits ... LOL!


----------



## valis

McLaren Speedtail dropped this AM. More pics at https://jalopnik.com/the-mclaren-speedtail-is-making-me-a-kid-again-1830020899


----------



## ekim68

Electric powertrain injects new life into bruised and battered 1949 Mercury



> We've seen a number of electrified classic projects from companies like Zelectric Motors, and usually they involve dropping a state-of-the-art electric powertrain into a meticulously reconditioned original or freshly built replica. But Los Angeles-based Icon does things a little differently, preserving the aged look and patina of a 1949 Mercury that's been around the block more than a few times, while updating key components. Most notable among those components is the 200-mile (322-km), 400-hp (298-kW) dual-motor electric powertrain.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Johnny b

It's not what you might think 










It's a pedal car 

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...lest-vehicle-on-display-at-sema-ar183299.html


----------



## Johnny b

Well......the above was cool....but the article has been 'upgraded' and this is the actual pedal car:










(sigh)

I've been noticing lately that some of Top Speed's articles have been a little loose with accuracy.

Now they have an update on the Devel 16
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-supercar-blondie-just-drove-it-ar183308.html

And it's still being called a fake by other reviewers.
IMO, it sounds more like a 350 Chevy truck engine revving up with a loud muffler and on a cold start, no engine vapor when revved.


----------



## volttackle

That looks something I'd see in Mario Kart.


----------



## Johnny b

When I was about 7 years old, I was given an Irish Mail that looked similar to this:


----------



## ekim68

1980-81 BMW M1



> Long before BMW produced the mid-engined hybrid i8, there was the M1. The 3.5L straight six-cylinder engine made 273 bhp - but the same engine was turbocharged for racing versions produced around 850 hp.


----------



## ekim68

Skoda restores 110-year-old sports car - and boy does it look gorgeous



> Czech automaker Škoda is a surprisingly old company: 122 years old, in fact. In its early days, it was called Laurin & Klement, and its sportiest model back in 1908 was the 12-horsepower BSC model. Only 12 were made, and over the past two years the last surviving one has been lovingly restored for display.


----------



## ekim68

Art Deco on wheels: The extraordinary Mullin Automotive Museum



> Peter Mullin made his fortune in insurance, but has spent much of it building an absolutely stunning collection of cars from his favorite era: the Art Deco period of the 1920s and 30s, when French coachbuilders were making some of the prettiest cars in automotive history.


----------



## ekim68

1994 Ferrari 456 GT



> The front-engined V12-powered four seater grand tourer, produced by Ferrari from 1992 to 2003. This beauty has a six-speed manual gated shifter; (1996 on there was a GTA variant with automatic). The 456 name derives from the cylinder displacement: each of the 12 gas burners displaces exactly 456 cubic centimeters. (The 488 was the last F-car to use this naming nomenclature).


----------



## Johnny b

Mid Engine Corvette testing at Sebring






Article here:
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...corvette-c8r-testing-at-sebring-ar183691.html

Also:

The 9 Mid-Engine Corvette Concepts That Didn't Make it To Production
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/the-9...at-didn-t-make-it-to-production-ar183520.html

Some that I liked.


----------



## Johnny b

VW

Amazing wing


----------



## ekim68

Rimac C-Two



> At first glance, the Rimac C looks like just another gas powered super car. Look a bit closer, and note there is no place to pump in gas. Instead, it is an all electric super-car, using four zero-emission electric motors, one at each corner, to generate some pretty insane stats:
> 
> 1,914 horsepower
> 258 mph
> 1.85 seconds to 60 mph
> 0-to 100 mph in 4.3 seconds
> Quarter mile in 9.1 seconds
> 1,700 pound-feet of torque.


----------



## Johnny b

Interesting.

Found an advertised range spec of 402 miles. Also interesting.

Bet a heavy foot can can shorten that up a lot


----------



## ekim68

1959 Mercedes-Benz 300 SL



> One of the loveliest roadsters in the Mercedes-Benz line up, the 300 SL was the convertible alternative to the Gullwing. The lines and proportions are particularly beautiful, and at the same instantly recognizable as aMercedes.


----------



## ekim68

1935 Mercedes-Benz 500K Special



> Mercedes built these from 1934-36, with the factory designation W29. The K" stands for Kompressor which was what made the engines special - a supercharger turned these into performance cars. The larger, more powerful 5.0L Inline 8 with a Roots supercharger made 160 HP - a lot for that era.


----------



## ekim68

1967 Ferrari 330 GTC



> The 330 GTC has been described as one of the greatest GT cars ever produced. The elegant Pininfarina-design was paired a slightly reworked version of the 330 GT 2+2's 4.0-liter V-12 engine on a short 94.5-inch-wheelbase chassis. The tight light chassis and the 300 hp V12 made it a refined and capable road car.


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini Huracan Evo takes the supercar to a new level



> Lamborghini has dropped a new Huracan called the Evo, an evolution of the supercar's aerodynamics and intelligent handling technologies. It's powered by the same engine found in the Huracan Performante, adds a new infotainment system, and upgrades dynamics as well.
> 
> The Evo features a 5.2-liter 10-cylinder engine that outputs a massive 640 horsepower (470 kW) and 443 pound-feet (600 Nm) of torque.


----------



## ekim68

1954 Talbot Lago T26



> I have to admit that I am not all that familiar with the Talbot Lago T26. Older Talbot's are some of the most beautiful cars ever designed - the 1937 T150 is spectacular, and the 1948, 1949 and 1951 are both handsome. I know there is a small subgroup of enthusiasts for the marquee.


----------



## ekim68

McLaren makes a Spider out of the 600LT



> As the fifth car to carry the Long Tail name for McLaren, the 600LT Spider joins the 600LT coupe introduced about a year ago. Adding the top-down option, though, didn't change speed times, McLaren says. The 600LT Spider can accelerate to 60 mph in 2.8 seconds.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://carbuzz.com/news/5-000-hp-devel-sixteen-hypercar-looks-production-ready-in-dubai

*5,000-HP* Devel Sixteen Hypercar


----------



## SillyBilly1

ekim68 said:


> Lamborghini Huracan Evo takes the supercar to a new level
> 
> 
> View attachment 267901


The most perfect car I have seen.


----------



## ekim68

2017 Aston Martin Vanquish Zagato Coupe



> The Vanquish Zagato has a 5.9 liter V12 engine, making 591 horsepower and 465 pound feet of torque, and is mated to an eight-speed automatic transmission. 0-60 time is 3.5 seconds. The body is made entirely from carbon-fiber to reduce weight.


----------



## Brigham

I doubt if I could afford the insurance for one of these, much as I would like one.


----------



## ekim68

Highlights from the record-breaking 2019 Retromobile car auctions



> The cluster of elite car auctions associated with Rétromobile grew in strength yet again this year with official auction house Artcurial and the world's largest collectible car auctioneer RM-Sotheby's both achieving their highest totals ever in Paris. Bonhams' annual total dropped slightly from previous years, but the overall result was an all-time high auction total besting US$90 million in sales.


----------



## 2twenty2

This *22-foot two-seater V16 *is the wildest Cadillac ever built.
Designed to be shown off, this Swiss 1937 Hartmann-bodied Cadillac Cabriolet will definitely leave an impression on you


----------



## ekim68

Kind of reminds me of the Limbo Song/Dance. "How low can you go" on those headlights?


----------



## ekim68

1938 BMW 327 Sport Cabriolet



> The 327 touring coupé and convertible was produced before and after the war by the Bavarian firm between 1937 and 1941, and again after 1945.
> 
> Sportier, with 5 more HP than the 326, the M-78 push-rod 2.0-liter inline-six made 55-horsepower and was mated to a four-speed manual transmission.


----------



## funtionalbob

ekim68 said:


> Jaguar XJ220: Is the unloved big cat's star on the rise?
> 
> View attachment 250962


Thought I'd check through to see if anyone already posted it, but yes, for me it is the XJ220. Prefer this colour though:

https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/e4JmW/s1/jaguar-xj220-25-years.jpg


----------



## Johnny b

Welcome to TSG 


But your link doesn't work.


----------



## ekim68

Emory turns classic Porsche 356 into all-terrain, rally-inspired "all rad" machine


----------



## valis

Oh man, that is gorgeous.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari announces new F8 Tributo, its most powerful V8 supercar ever



> Out with the 488 GTB, in with the F8 Tributo. Ferrari is justifiably proud of its powerful 3.9-liter twin-turbo V8 engine, so it has busted out its favorite infinity background photo studio to introduce its latest supercar ahead of a pubic debut in Geneva next weekend.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa... 


Pininfarina Battista unveiled: 1,900-horsepower electric hypercar is an absolute stunner



> No car design studio has a more compelling portfolio than Pininfarina, so expectations have been sky-high for the first car to have that famous logo on the back as well as the sides. So sit back and enjoy our first look at an Italian electric hypercar masterpiece for the new age.


----------



## ekim68

Busy Year.. 


Koenigsegg Jesko pushes the combustion "megacar" towards its absolute limit, targeting 300 mph



> Beating some 1,600 horsepower out of a 5-liter twin-turbo V8 is no small achievement. Creating a new multi-clutch transmission that can skip instantly from any gear to any other is amazing. But the new King Koenigsegg also has its sights set on becoming the world's first 300 mph production car.


----------



## Johnny b

I was just thinking I needed a faster car to get to Cincinnati.......


But with the new gas tax hike coming to Ohio, I've been putting it off. lol!


----------



## ekim68

Bugatti La Voiture Noire



> The world's most expensive new car: the Bugatti La Voiture Noire. It is $12.5 million, plus a $6.4 million in local and luxury taxes. The W16 8-liter 16-cylinder engine - same one found in the Chiron and Divo - developes 1,479 horsepower and 1,180 pounds-feet of torque.


----------



## Johnny b

It's a Ford


----------



## Johnny b

Only a video does this car justice.

Sometimes, less is more.


----------



## valis

Love those things....


----------



## ekim68

1941 BMW 327 Sport Cabriolet



> The 327 touring convertible was produced by the Bavarian firm between 1937 and 1941, and then again after 1945. The sportier version convertible had a push-rod 2.0-liter inline-six; it made 55-horsepower and send power to the rear wheels via a four-speed manual transmission.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari presents its most extreme one-off creation ever - the P80/C


----------



## Johnny b

Evan though it's a SUV, I do like the styling.


----------



## Johnny b

Since this thread is titled with a ?, I'd like to get opinions on this custom car as it's being hawked as one of the world's most famous showcars.

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/others/1953-golden-sahara-ii-ar184985.html

Personally, I felt it so ugly I didn't want to post a picture of it.
But here it is:










IMHO, there were many classics of the '50s, both production and custom, but this one imo is an eye sore.

Opinions?


----------



## Johnny b

Was it supposed to be an early April Fool's joke?


----------



## valis

Looks like it was designed by Escher when he was on a bad acid trip. No thanks.


----------



## ekim68

Pininfarina Battista



> The stats on this electric hypercar from _Automobili Pininfarina_ are off the charts:
> 
> • 0-62mph in less than two seconds.
> • 186mph in under 12secs.
> • 1,900 hp
> • four electric motors - one on each wheel
> • Production limited to 150


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Gotta be VW Camper.


----------



## ekim68

1958 Ferrari 250GT


----------



## valis

Nice....very nice.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

One of my fav's. Sleek and stylish Custom Buick Lesabre.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

I had no idea this thread existed.I am a car enthusiast.I love old/vintage/muscle cars.Some modern,but not many.I have been collecting images of cars for the last 7 or 8 years.I have over 2,000 images saved to my computer.All wallpaper sized.From vintage to muscle to modern and customized.Many extremely hard to find beautiful hd images.Im going to love this thread..lol


----------



## ekim68

1968 Ferrari 330 GTS Spyder


----------



## valis

Iconic...


----------



## ekim68

Genesis unveils all-electric Mint compact crossover-style concept in New York


----------



## ekim68

1959 Mercedes-Benz 300 SL


----------



## valis

There are very few cars that top that Silver Arrow IMHO.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> There are very few cars that top that Silver Arrow IMHO.


Try watching Street Outlaws some time :up:


----------



## valis

Made me chuckle at least....


----------



## ekim68

1954 Jaguar XK 120



> It is Spring, and so we look at another convertible with an interesting history:
> 
> Launched at the 1948 London Motor Show as a show car, it caused a sensation. Following the economic austerity of World War II, the XK120 was a shock. Jaguar's first post-war sports car was beautiful and elegant, and demonstrated "Britain had both the technical capacity and design excellence to deliver a sensual and emotionally engaging car."


----------



## ekim68

Zero Labs building a limited run of electric classic Ford Broncos


----------



## ekim68

1939 BMW 327 Cabriolet


----------



## crjdriver

The best car I ever owned. 1967 Riv GS.


----------



## crjdriver

I wish I had that Riv today. Mine looked just like the pic; gun metal gray with a black vinyl roof. 
Cars today all seem to look alike. My wife's subaru looks just like ever other small suv on the road. 
I drove that car for over 200,000 miles [I did overhaul the engine at about 120,000]


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself.. 

Gallery: Sci-fi futuristic vehicles from the movies at the Petersen Auto Museum


----------



## valis

Oh wow....nice find Mike....


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1948 Chevy Fleetline*


----------



## ekim68

1953 Buick Skylark


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1956 Pontiac Chieftain


----------



## ekim68

A good read, BTW... 


History in the making: The original Porsche heads to auction


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> A good read, BTW...
> 
> 
> History in the making: The original Porsche heads to auction
> 
> View attachment 269869


just to piggyback on that (and that is a gorgeous Porsche), here's a TON of pics from Luftgekuhlt....


----------



## ekim68

Mille Miglia 2019: The "world's most beautiful race" lives up to its billing



> The 1000 Miglia is a photographer's dream, combining rolling Italian countryside and beautiful traditional architecture with painstakingly restored vintage cars of the highest caliber actually being driven in all kinds of weather.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> just to piggyback on that (and that is a gorgeous Porsche), here's a TON of pics from Luftgekuhlt....


Thanks for the link.
Fantastic!

(Almost as good as the Street Outlaw crowd  )


----------



## valis




----------



## Miqw7394

Well, I've only just found this thread. I've also only scanned a fraction of the content (for all I know somebody else has beaten me to it).....but for my money, one car stands head & shoulders above all others on our side of 'the Pond' for sheer 'prettiness' & technical innovation, and always will:-

The Rover P6.










Originally designed back in the early 1960s, this, remember, was the car that was originally envisioned as being powered by a _*gas-turbine*_.....the main reason behind the development of that highly unusual, horizontally-sprung, 'round-the-houses' front suspension system, designed to maximise under-bonnet (as we say; I believe it translates as 'under the hood' to our US cousins) space.

Be that as it may, I know this much; I've driven one of these things down a 7-mile straight near where I grew up in the Norfolk Fens, known locally as 'the rollercoaster'.....just bump after bump, dip after peak after trough. This road was originally laid, almost a century ago, on bundles of willow branches, lashed together, and designed to 'float' on top of the peat subsoil. Repeated cycles of swelling in the wet of winter, and shrinking in the heat of summer, have over time played havoc with the tarmac top surface. The local council have long since given up trying to fix the thing, and merely fill in the worst of the dips each year. To mend it properly would be something of a major civil engineering project, totally due to the nature of the ground it traverses, and is considered not to be worth it.

I've taken the P6 down this road in excess of 90 mph. You wouldn't have known you were anywhere other than a smooth motorway, and could almost have done the trip with an egg balanced on the parcel shelf. That's how efficient the Gordon Bashford/Spen King chassis design was, completed at the rear with oil-filled deDion tube suspension. Absolutely amazing stuff.

It's the kind of thing you have to experience for yourself to be able to believe it.

I know you guys on t'other side of 'the Pond' never understood what all the fuss was over these things; I understand P6 sales were pretty dismal over there. Despite never receiving the postulated gas turbine, the wide engine bay was ideal for that all-aluminium *3 ½ litre (216 cu. in.) Buick V8* to fit into. The rest, as they say, is history (especially given just how many vehicles that engine has powered over the years since Rover purchased the manufacturing rights from Buick).

The original 'Heron-head' ohc in-line 2-litre four used to look lost under there, there was so much space around it!

@ *Johnny b*:-

I have to agree with you about the Ariel Atom. Another originally 'back-yard' project from somewhere north of the *'Watford Gap'* here in the UK (don't ask; don't even *go* there..!), those things are one thing, and one thing only....

Completely & utterly bat-**** INSANE. 

Mike.


----------



## ekim68

2018 Aston Martin Vanquish Speedster



> We have previously looked at the 2017 Aston Martin Vanquish Zagato Coupe; now comes the speedster. If you are going to be driving around _al fresco_, its hard to imagine a more lovely car to do so in.
> 
> The stats are amusing: the 5.9 L V-12 engine make 580 HP, and its is mated to an 8-Speed automatic. That combo goes 0-60 in 3.5 seconds, with a top speed of 197 mph. The body is carbon-fiber to reduce weight.


----------



## ekim68

BMW recreates classic Garmisch concept car



> BMW has resurrected an iconic and almost forgotten design at this year's Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este. Alongside - and in contrast to - the forward-looking Concept R18 shown by BMW Motorrad, the Garmisch pays homage to one of the industry's most influential automotive designers of the 1970s, Marcello Gandini.


----------



## ekim68

The world's most acclaimed concours car: The Alfa Romeo 8C 2900B Touring Berlinetta



> The last 12 months has been spectacular for the Alfa Romeo marque, re-entering the World Formula One Championship it won twice in the 1950s and reclaiming some of its formidable racing heritage, topping the prestigious Retromobile auction cluster when a 1939 Alfa Romeo 8C 2900 B Touring Berlinetta sold for €16,745,600 ($18,968,675), winning the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance, the Peninsula Classics Best of the Best award, and now winning the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este.


----------



## ekim68

Meet the 986-hp SF90 Stradale, Ferrari's new AWD plug-in hybrid



> Slightly bored out from previous models, the engine produces 769 horsepower and 800 Nm (590 lb-ft) of torque, making it the most powerful V8 Ferrari has ever rolled out. "Meticulous attention was lavished on sound quality when redesigning the exhaust system," giving "fuller, richer harmonics across the entire frequency range," says the press release, so fear not, petrolheads, we're certain some kind of symphony awaits you, turbo or no turbo dampening the fun.


----------



## ekim68

Thought I'd put this here... 

Pictorial: The spectacular 2019 Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Thought I'd put this here...
> 
> Pictorial: The spectacular 2019 Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este


Well, there goes my afternoon.....


----------



## ekim68

Volkswagen obliterates Nürburgring electric record by over 40 seconds



> Volkswagen built its ID.R with the intention of showing what the heads in its electric drive division are capable of, and it only took a few months after its unveiling for the zero-emission race car to claim a record at the iconic Pikes Peak. The twin-motor electric racer has now built on this with yet another momentous showing, this time at Nürburgring-Nordschleife, where it has broken the lap record for electric vehicles by a whopping 40.564 seconds.


----------



## Johnny b

Impressive.


----------



## ekim68

Garage Italia turns vintage Fiat 500 Jolly into an electric beauty



> Italian car customizer Garage Italia has recently transformed a classic Fiat 500 Jolly into a stunning, modern electric car. The vintage beauty is part of the studio's Icon-e project, which celebrates Italy's strong design and automotive culture and is dedicated to contemporizing vintage cars and turning them into custom-made electric models.


----------



## Johnny b

Pass...............


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1930 Ford Model A Street Rod. This makes a great wallpaper. size 4263 x 2371 *


----------



## ekim68

The new Ultima RS hypercar: 1200 horsepower and 250 mph for drivers on a budget



> The new Ultima RS manages to add 200-odd horsepower thanks to a harder state of tune on its top option - a supercharged Chevy LT5 V8, pulling "over 1200" ponies. It also manages to drop 20 kilos (44 lb) from its tube-frame chassis and carbon-everything bodywork for a ludicrous final weight figure of 930 kg (2050 lb)


----------



## ekim68

2020 BMW M8 Convertible Competition



> The heart of the beast is a high-revving 4.4-liter, TwinPower Turbo, V-8 engine that produces 617 horsepower and 553 pound-feet of torque (the Competition has a 17 horsepower upgrade over the M8). 0-60 mph sprint for the M8 Convertible Competition is 3.1 seconds. The official quoted numbers tend to understate horsepower; the M5 Competition dynos closer to 660 horsepower than 617, (my 2014's official number is 560hp but it runs closer to 600hp).


----------



## ekim68

1972 Ferrari 246 Dino GT



> The gorgeous mid-engined, two-seat Dino was introduced in 1967 as the 206GT. The Dino's beautiful body was designed by Pininfarina and produced by Scaglietti.
> 
> The early versions featured an all aluminum bodywork and aluminum engine block. Once they began producing the car in volume, the bodies were made in steel and the engine block was cast in iron. 246 Dino GT weighed 2,380


----------



## valis

nice ride....


----------



## ekim68

Stealthy, all-electric classic Mustang on its way to Goodwood



> London's Charge Automotive is preparing to emerge from the smoke and shadows with an impressive sports car that's sure to terrify small children, even without a V8 rumbling under its hood scoop. The blacked-out, 1967-style Mustang fastback features a 536-hp (400-kW) electric powertrain spinning all four wheels for up to 200 miles (322 km). The prototype will make its debut at next month's Goodwood Festival of Speed.


----------



## ekim68

BMW concept shows heart-pounding performance will remain relevant in the self-driving future



> Automakers around the world have spent much time looking at futuristic cars that will drive themselves. BMW takes a sharp right turn away from this trend with the all-new Vision M Next concept, exploring what the future of cars will look like for enthusiasts who want to continue wrapping their leather-clad fingers around the steering wheel.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

I haven't been in this particular forum long.However,im beginning to think my taste/preference of "Best Looking Auto's" is completely different then what other's are posting.I guess im more into hotrods,street rods,mopar..etc.Nothing against other's choice/preference in auto's.Just not my style i guess.Here is the last one i will post to this forum.


----------



## valis

Man, dont stop posting....I know Johhny b loves the rods and I do as well...


----------



## Johnny b

Definitely do not stop posting real steel 

Mass produced Euro cars can look and drive cool, but one off American street rods exude true character from their builders.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1962 Comet Gasser


----------



## Shenifeland

These look sick. Not the most knowledgeable of cars, but these are really packing in personality. Following thread...


----------



## Johnny b

Interesting :up:

Reminds me of pro drag racer George Montgomery's 1964 Mercury Comet F/X drag car.
Had the pleasure of seeing it run on a drag strip back in the day ( 1964 )

Not his car, but a restored example of a 1964 Comet F/X


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

58 Plymouth Fury


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1967 Ford Mustang Pro Street*


----------



## ekim68

1961 Porsche 356 B 1600 Cabriolet


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Love my Holdens


----------



## valis

Ditto. Good rides.


----------



## Johnny b

snuffleufflegus said:


> Love my Holdens
> 
> View attachment 270527




:up:


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1955 Ford Thunderbird "Thundersnake" Roadster


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

XC Coupe


----------



## Johnny b

Definitely not pretty, and not a car, but darn quick .
( no euro trash here  )


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

FC Holden


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

ford torino talladega


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Custom Chevy Nova


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1955 blown chevy australian tri five


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1969 MERCEDES


----------



## ekim68

Ford roars into Goodwood with a 700-hp GT for the track


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

One of my fav's. 66 supercharger built by Garrets Rod Shop.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1964 Chevrolet Impala SS*


*




























*


----------



## Johnny b

A good friend of mine back in the 60's bought a new 1967 Chevrolet Impala 427.
390 hp, wide ratio 4 speed and 3.08 positraction.
White with a red interior.

Similar except for the white interior.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

I love my lifted trucks too..Custom Lifted F250 (Orange Appeal)


----------



## Johnny b

Dirt road warrior, electric persuasion.










https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-the-goodwood-festival-of-speed-ar185937.html


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Custom Lifted 1978 Dodge Cummins


----------



## ekim68

Nearly a decade later, production of the 1,750-hp SSC Tuatara begins


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

ford xa falcon


----------



## ekim68

2,000-horsepower Lotus Evija becomes the world's most powerful production car


----------



## ekim68

2020 Stingray revealed as first ever mid-engine Corvette


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1955 CHEVY APACHE*


*
























































*


----------



## ekim68

1898 Riker Electric Car heads to auction in Monterey


----------



## valis

And a ragtop.


----------



## Johnny b

Hard to tell.
The post you linked to is 6 years old and no image appears in that post.


----------



## ekim68

Puritalia's AI-powered Berlinetta super-hybrid heads to the UK for Salon Privé


----------



## valis

I do like that.....


----------



## ekim68

Another 


Pagani debuts 3 million euro Huayra BC Roadster


----------



## valis

Pagani make amazing cars....


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


Monterey Car Week Auction Preview: The top 40 most valuable cars


----------



## ekim68

1968 Aston Martin DB6 Vantage


----------



## valis

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## ekim68

Review: 2019 BMW Z4 returns as one of the best driver's cars so far


----------



## ekim68

Reconstructed Mercedes 1932 SSKL silver arrow headed for Pebble Beach


----------



## Johnny b

Chris Harris test drives the Porsche Type 64


----------



## ekim68

Steve McQueen's "Bullitt" 1968 Mustang GT is for sale


----------



## ekim68

More than one picture.. 


1937 Cord 812


----------



## ekim68

Bugatti's new 1600-hp, $8.8-million Centodieci


----------



## ekim68

1958 Ferrari 250 GT LWB California Spider by Scaglietti


----------



## ekim68

Vantablack BMW X6: The blackest car that's ever existed



> Vantablack, first announced in 2014, is a rare real-life special effect, a coating so black that it sucks in almost every photon that hits it. It makes any three-dimensional object basically look like a hole has been cut in the universe. Painted in this array of infintessimally small carbon nanotubes, everything loses its appearance of shape, because there's no light or shade to define it.


----------



## Dasher47

ekim68 said:


> Steve McQueen's "Bullitt" 1968 Mustang GT is for sale
> 
> View attachment 271334


Reminds me of my uncle's Bullitt project back in the days. Learn some wrenching on that car whenever I came to their house. Just too bad he had to sell it. I'll come over this weekend to give him a hand installing the new brake kit and ironman tires on his Wrangler project, I'll see if he still got some pics of the Bullitt.


----------



## Johnny b

Bugatti and 300+ MPH

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/09/bugatti-found-out-just-how-fast-the-chiron-is-flat-out-305mph/


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini Sián: The world's first supercapacitor-hybrid supercar



> Lamborghini has chosen a radically different way of dipping its toe in the waters of hybridization with the announcement of its new Sián, which couples a screaming, naturally aspirated V12 engine with a supercapacitor-based secondary electric system.
> 
> Supercapacitors, as opposed to batteries, offer a unique set of advantages and drawbacks to automakers. They have enormous charge and discharge rates, meaning they can put out huge amounts of power, charge up almost instantly, and pull in a much larger amount of energy through things like regenerative braking, in which a battery's ability to accept charge becomes a limiting factor. They also don't deteriorate over time, maintaining their performance over millions of cycles.


----------



## ekim68

Somebody's opinion... 


Why The BMW Z8 Is The Best Looking Car Ever


----------



## ekim68

1961 Porsche 356 (Gendarmerie version)


----------



## ekim68

Vision Mercedes Simplex pays tribute to the car that gave Mercedes its name


----------



## ekim68

1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 "Daytona"


----------



## ekim68

Not a Best Looking Auto thing, but a good read.. 


Tesla motors make classic Ferraris go faster


----------



## valis

I dunno....that 308 is pretty dang sexy...


----------



## ekim68

1963 Ferrari 250 GT Berlinetta SWB


----------



## Johnny b

So you want a Veyron?
Nice looking.










About that oil change.
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...nge-is-done-on-a-bugatti-veyron-ar181881.html
ahemm.....that's $21,000

About a new set of tires (from an article about a rear wheel drive conversion)
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...rear-wheel-drive-bugatti-veyron-ar181978.html


> As a side note, the Veyron uses a special type of Michelin tires that cost $17,000 a set. To unseat them from the Bug's wheels, you gotta send them back to France and spend $70,000.


And all of a sudden, that new Vette is looking pretty darn attractive, too.









And all for less than a set of tires and an oil change


----------



## Blu_86




----------



## Johnny b

Certainly not the best looking auto or mini van, but I thought readers might like to see what insanity Hyundai put together as a one-off in Australia:

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-van-but-we-re-so-glad-they-did-ar186837.html


----------



## Johnny b

An interesting single seater sports car concept from Toyota:

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/toyota/2019-toyota-e-racer-concept-ar186858.html


----------



## valis

Indeed interesting. As for concept cars, I'll still take the Egoista...aka the Mach 5...


----------



## ekim68

Still looking for that Flux Capacitor to power up...


----------



## Johnny b

lol!

I own a similar model.
My Dad bought it new in 1947. A Ford Ferguson 9N.
Still runs and still use it once in a while.
Often see them used for mowing large lawns with a finish mower.
Mine was mostly used on a sweetcorn farm.


----------



## ekim68

1935 Mercedes-Benz Typ 290


----------



## ekim68

Ford goes beast mode in 900-hp electric Mustang ... and it's a manual


----------



## ekim68

2020 McLaren GT


----------



## britekguy

For me, most supercars look like most other supercars. They're fine and interesting, but aren't inspiring to me.

As far as concept cars that had a chance of being produced, the Citroen Metropolis, designed for the Chinese market was, in my opinion, absolutely gorgeous:










As far as actually produced cars go, it's really hard to beat the latest generation of Maserati Gran Cabrio:


----------



## ekim68

$3-million Aspark electric hypercar sets fire to acceleration records



> Shortly after debuting at the 2017 Frankfurt Motor Show, the Aspark Owl prototype scorched the path from 0 to 62 mph (100 km/h) in 1.89 seconds, setting itself up to be the quickest production car in the world. All it needed was to, you know, be produced. We move a step closer as the 1,985-hp production Owl debuted on Tuesday, bringing with it a US$3.1 million price tag and throwing in an even more impressive 1.69-second acceleration time, though that's 0-60 (96.5 km/h), not 62 mph. If that sounds worth a few measly mil, get in line quickly - only 50 will be built.


----------



## RT

Ya know, many of these autos may be uber stylish, swishing the skirt of your own virtual Maryland Monroe, but technology brings the inevitable "how the heck does this work?"
"Why isn't this working? !!"
A natural disaster might make you appreciate function over luxury or style when the poop hits the fans.

So I'm not going to post a pic, cuz I don't know the vehicle that is best looking when you're stranded...in the city...on a mountain road... or just around the corner, middle of nowhere when the tech and style fails you get you where you want to go.

I believe the best looking one is the that one... over there... yes "the" that one...
the one that gets you and your loved ones home safely.


----------



## ekim68

What was your first car Randy?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> What was your first car Randy?


You sly fellow, you're asking for a password 

ok, sky blue or powder blue Ford Falcon '60's type station wagon, maybe I just had the blues 

But ended up with a lemon yellow VW bug and a leaky sunroof, and one of those yellow VW's for dummies books


----------



## ekim68

Mine was a 1953 Ford Station Wagon and being a teenager at the time I customized it by painting all of the wheels a different color. Kind of bright as I recall..


----------



## britekguy

RT said:


> I believe the best looking one is the that one... over there... yes "the" that one... the one that gets you and your loved ones home safely.


I doubt that anyone is arguing in any literal way for style over substance, but compared to the days of my youth there's almost no such thing as a truly unreliable car these days, unless it's become that way through abuse and/or neglect.

I have no nostalgia for the "all metal, all carb, all V8" days, since metal then very frequently rusted (and plastic inserts don't), carbs required constant tweaking, and V8s (which I do like, by the way) are not generally necessary for most daily transport needs. I won't even get into the fact that the power now available from many 4-cylinders puts the 8-cylinder cars of yesteryear to shame.


----------



## RT

britekguy said:


> I won't even get into the fact that the power now available from many 4-cylinders puts the 8-cylinder cars of yesteryear to shame.


No worries there, it's rather impressive how powerful and efficient some things have become.

I once had the brief pleasure of driving a 12 cylinder Jag around the block in the old days,


----------



## Johnny b

Back in the day, I had the pleasure to sit in a real Shelby Cobra sports car, but I wasn't allowed to start it 

Earlier today day, I took my old 98' Z28 to a shop for winterizing.
I still like the old beast, but it keeps getting harder and harder to get in and out of it <embarrassed>. (  )


----------



## britekguy

The car I owned immediately prior to my current daily driver, a 1989 Sedan de Ville, was a 1999 Jaguar XJ8L.

One of the main reasons that tilted me toward getting rid of it was that it was becoming harder and harder to get out of. Sedan or not, those cars sit low! (And not two years later I had a formal diagnosis of osteoarthritis in my right knee, which is part of the difficulty!).


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I still like the old beast, but it keeps getting harder and harder to get in and out of it <embarrassed>. (  )





britekguy said:


> One of the main reasons that tilted me toward getting rid of it was that it was becoming harder and harder to get out of. Sedan or not, those cars sit low!


I can sympathize, some vehicles you need a step ladder to get in, and others you need James Bond's ejector seat to get out


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> I can sympathize, some vehicles you need a step ladder to get in, and others you need James Bond's ejector seat to get out


It's one heck of a lot easier climbing in and sliding out of my 4X4 Colorado than contorting to get in and struggling to get out of my Z28 .

I've recently had to face the realities of growing stiffer and shorter.
Now I have to move the driver's seat of the Z back to get in, and forward to fully depress the clutch pedal LOL!

But it's still a joy to drive


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Pro Street Pontiac GTO


----------



## Johnny b

Nice looking ride :up:

( but the Chevy emblem? )


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

dont know..lol..is shown here >>>


----------



## britekguy

Chacun à son goût!


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

britekguy said:


> Chacun à son goût!


I agree.I prefer the older style muscle cars.Maybe it's just the look,the body style.They just look bad *** to me.I agree that the more modern cars are faster,built for speed,endurance,and longevity.But i dont think they will ever compare in style.The older styles just look meaner.(In my opinion).


----------



## Johnny b

I grew up with them during my formative years (  )

I did many trips down the 1/4 mile in a BB 454 El Camino, so I definitely identify with muscle cars of the 60's.

The olden days....two cool shorts standin' side by side :up:


----------



## valis

my first personal car was a 72 El Camino...I can relate....


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Chevelle SS 427


----------



## britekguy

snuffleufflegus said:


> I agree.I prefer the older style muscle cars.Maybe it's just the look,the body style.They just look bad *** to me.


Well, I like them much better as well, but in stock or very near stock form.

The last two examples, and I hasten to add my French version of, "To each his/her own taste," does apply, just do nothing for me. Tricking these cars out by adding oversized hood scoops and making them low riders with wide wheels just destroys the whole design aesthetic for me.


----------



## valis

I dont see why it should ruin the design, as these were modified for a specific purpose. From an engineering standpoint the design is flawless. Unless you are talking about the stock original but that makes no sense as these are as far removed from stock as F1 is from my Civic Si.


----------



## Johnny b

The real deal that only videos do justice 

Big Chief and The Crow ( it no longer exists. wrecked)





Big Chief's current ride:
(Only much quicker, faster)





Those are the rides that stir the blood..


----------



## britekguy

You'll note I said, "design aesthetic." These cars look like they have "grafted on growths" to my eye. The sleekness that was a part of their original sheet metal is utterly destroyed.

Others, of course, will disagree. But my mind will not be changed about this as it is a matter of what is aesthetically pleasing to me. These modded cars just look odd, to put it kindly.

I dislike Mansory one-offs for very high-end current production automobiles for similar reasons. They eviscerate the base design to an extent I find unappealing.


----------



## Johnny b

They weren't built for us, Brian.
That's what the builders wanted to see and experience.

Personally, I don't favor the Chevelle.


----------



## britekguy

John,

I realize that, but since the topic is "Best Looking Auto?" your opinion, or mine, on what that is are both as valid as anyone else's.

I know that their builders weren't thinking of me, but I still have an opinion about how they look to my eye. Others, of course, adore them, and they're not wrong. It's all a matter of taste.


----------



## valis

Not a fan of drag racing but I respect the hell out of the engineering. Anything that is purpose built generally engages me. I dont care for the one-off production cars that are track only and therefore designed to be toys, but beasts like theae designed and engineered to go very fast without turning appeal to the engineer in me...


----------



## Johnny b

britekguy said:


> John,
> 
> I realize that, but since the topic is "Best Looking Auto?" your opinion, or mine, on what that is are both as valid as anyone else's.
> 
> I know that their builders weren't thinking of me, but I still have an opinion about how they look to my eye. Others, of course, adore them, and they're not wrong. It's all a matter of taste.


It's a matter of the individual's taste.

I prefer function over style, but imo, function dictates style, so that's what I favor.

I think the title of this thread is just to attract the onlookers


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Not a fan of drag racing ...............


I am shocked


----------



## britekguy

Well, several of us are talking at cross purposes at the moment.

I can be utterly intrigued by, and have incredible respect for, engineering prowess and the ingenuity it takes to think up this stuff and successfully execute it. That's a level of appreciation of its own.

Very often that's entirely disjoint from how I feel about how the result _looks_. I guess I was one of those unfortunate onlookers, being lured in much like carnivorous plants lure in innocent insects, to be dissolved in the acid of engineering fandom! Oh, the pain!!


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> I am shocked


lol...get stuffed....

The simple science behind it boggles my mind. Trim out an F1 car and spot them a 200 mph headstart, and they STILL lose to a top fueller or a funny car over a quarter mile. That is astoundingly effective and super cool...


----------



## valis

britekguy said:


> Well, several of us are talking at cross purposes at the moment.
> 
> I can be utterly intrigued by, and have incredible respect for, engineering prowess and the ingenuity it takes to think up this stuff and successfully execute it. That's a level of appreciation of its own.
> 
> Very often that's entirely disjoint from how I feel about how the result _looks_. I guess I was one of those unfortunate onlookers, being lured in much like carnivorous plants lure in innocent insects, to be dissolved in the acid of engineering fandom! Oh, the pain!!


as you yourself stated, this is opinion based. Debate is in the other forum...


----------



## britekguy

valis said:


> . . . Debate is in the other forum...


Oh, and now the cruel taunts begin!! (where is that fainting couch!)


----------



## valis

Again, no issues with opinions. But seriously, no ad hominem here....this is just random discuasion.


----------



## britekguy

That attempt at arch humor clearly landed with a thud!


----------



## valis

a resounding one indeed.


----------



## Johnny b

While I enjoyed the muscle car era, I've owned vehicles quite unlike them and enjoyed them equally.

The Plymouth Colt GTS Turbo was a favorite of mine.
I bought it used with a bad motor for $500 and rebuilt it stock.

The pocket rocket of 1985:










What followed was and is still owned but in storage...a 1991 Mercury Capri XR2 Turbo










With a set of Yokohama A10's, it handled quite nicely 

(photos are not of mine, but colors the same)


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1971 Medusa Cuda


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1948 Chevrolet Fleetline


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Pontiac GTO


----------



## Johnny b

That's Big Chiefs old racer, The Crow.
It no longer exists.....bad wreck on the track.
I posted this earlier:






This is the end of The Crow.





But a new Crow exists






And it's quicker!!!


----------



## Johnny b

BTW, both are/were Pontiac powered.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

@Johnny b I saw that you uploaded the vid earlier.That's why i posted the pic..lol


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Murdered Kam Nova


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1970 Custom Nova


----------



## Johnny b

Something different , an oldie from the past:
52 years ago...the AMC Amitron

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...ot-the-first-ev-with-this-shape-ar187130.html










Later called the Electron

http://oldconceptcars.com/1930-2004/amc-concept-electron-1977/



> A dual-battery arrangement, with nickel-cadmium and lithium-nickel-fluoride batteries, made possible a claimed range of 150 miles (241 km) per charge, with a top speed of 50 mph (80 kph). This with a total battery weight of only 200 pounds (91 kg) which is pretty light for an electric car. Regenerative braking was also part of the deal. The small battery pack just in front of the car in the second picture is the whole thing, and was claimed to have the capacity of the entire wall of lead-acid batteries visible in back (behind the 60's chick in miniskirt and go-go boots).
> 
> The car, small as it was, could seat three across - and if you didn't need all three seats, you could deflate 'em to provide some luggage space! The car was apparently well-received when shown to the public, but nothing further ever resulted; the price of the rather exotic batteries probably being one of the major reasons. Still - sorta makes you wonder what this thing called 'progress' is, doesn't it?"


Deflate the seats? Top that Tesla


----------



## britekguy

And if the Gremlin DNA isn't obvious in that one, it never would be!!

Given the reception of the styling of both the Pacer and the Gremlin, I wouldn't have thought AMC would have produced a concept car "in the Gremlin shape" that late in the game.

Having driven a 1975 Gremlin, lime green, black vinyl interior, without air conditioning or power steering, for a number of years I don't think of the car fondly.


----------



## ekim68

2020 Ferrari Roma Grand Touring Coupe


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1956 Cadillac El Dorado Series 62*


----------



## Johnny b

And now, Lego's answer to the Tesla Cybertruck.

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...is-shatterprooftroll-level-epic-ar187179.html

* The evolution of the truck is here. Guaranteed shatterproof *
(  )


----------



## ekim68

1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GT


----------



## valis

timeless IMO....


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> * Guaranteed shatterproof *
> (  )


 As long as it's only ONE Lego, wheels optional


----------



## Johnny b

That's the 'new' aero look


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> As long as it's only ONE Lego, wheels optional


That would be one giant Lego lol!


----------



## ekim68

Shelby juices up the F-150 into a tarmac-tearing supertruck


----------



## ekim68

1969 XKE Series II Roadster


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1949 Tin Woody


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1974 AMC Matador


----------



## ekim68

Final 8 cars announced in the ultimate automotive beauty contest


----------



## ekim68

This apocalyptic V12 Lamborghini Espada rat rod is going to auction


----------



## ekim68

2021 McLaren Elva


----------



## Johnny b

Rather than start a new thread on cars and this is pretty cool, here is VW's tough window glass ( standard ) on a VW Golf taking a beating the Cybertruck couldn't survive.

(The article is also interesting )















* Elon Musk Should Buy The Tesla Cybertruck's Door Glass From Volkswagen - It's Stronger: Video *

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...m-volkswagenit-s-stronger-video-ar187365.html


----------



## Johnny b

No doubt Musk is envious over this:
( or how to properly do a u-turn with a pickup truck )

* Rivian's four-motor setup is paving way for new technologies like this one *

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...shame-with-tank-turn-capability-ar187383.html






:up:


----------



## ekim68

1937 Cord 812 Super-Charged Westchester


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 


2020 Scottsdale Collectible Car Auction Preview: The million-dollar cars


----------



## ekim68

1948 Talbot Lago T26 Record Cabriolet d'Usine


----------



## valis

classy....


----------



## ekim68

2003 BMW Z8


----------



## ekim68

1953 Aston Martin DB2/4


----------



## ekim68

In photos: Oddballs and oddities at the Chicago Auto Show2020


----------



## ekim68

2017 Ferrari California T 70th Anniversary


----------



## ekim68

Aston Martin unveils 190mph Vantage Roadster


----------



## ekim68

The 1,000-hp 1969 Mustang Mach 1 "Hitman" with John Wick paint job


----------



## Johnny b

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/best-looking-auto.1104433/page-61#post-9674499

I posted that atrocity months back.
Yours seems to be from a very kind angle.


----------



## ekim68

1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GT


----------



## valis

I do like that...


----------



## ekim68

Jesko Absolut is the fastest production car Koenigsegg will ever build



> The Jesko debuted last year to build on that speed, ambitions of breaking the 300-mph (483-km/h) barrier, and the Jesko Absolut becomes the variant that will explore that new speed territory. This year's debut event marks the split of the line into the track-focused Jesko and the high-speed Jesko Absolut.


----------



## ekim68

The world's most powerful cars: 1,000-horsepower minimum


----------



## ekim68

1963 Ferrari 250 GTE 2+2 Series III


----------



## ekim68

1964 Jaguar XKE Series I 3.8 Roadster


----------



## ekim68

More 


Totem Automobili refashions classic Alfa Romeo as all-carbon EV bullet


----------



## Johnny b

Not about autos, but amusing from the standpoint of absurdity.

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-a-way-you-ve-never-seen-before-ar188190.html


----------



## ekim68

1937 Aston Martin 15/98 Short-Chassis Drophead Coupe


----------



## 2twenty2

Ford Mustang Cobra Jet 1400 is a factory electric dragster

Yes, that 1400 mean 1,400 horsepower, paired with 1,100 lb.-ft. of torque
https://driving.ca/ford/auto-news/news/ford-mustang-cobra-jet-1400-is-a-factory-electric-dragster


----------



## ekim68

1967 Pontiac GTO Convertible 4-Speed

*







*


----------



## ekim68

I like the License Plate..


----------



## Brigham

2twenty2 said:


> Ford Mustang Cobra Jet 1400 is a factory electric dragster
> 
> Yes, that 1400 mean 1,400 horsepower, paired with 1,100 lb.-ft. of torque
> https://driving.ca/ford/auto-news/news/ford-mustang-cobra-jet-1400-is-a-factory-electric-dragster
> 
> View attachment 276116


The radiator front looks like the Aston Martin grill


----------



## 2twenty2

Brigham said:


> The radiator front looks like the Aston Martin grill


I didn't know that.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://driving.ca/dodge/auto-news/...ts-just-came-up-for-sale-and-we-want-them-all

Trio of '50s Dodge concepts just came up for sale and we want them all
These Virgil Exner-designed Ghia-built convertibles represent three of the finest too-pretty sportsters Chrysler never built.

The trio consists of the Dodge Firearrow II Concept of 1954; the Firearrow IV Concept from that same year; and the Firebomb Concept of 1955.


----------



## 2twenty2

Leaked doc shows 1,000-hp 'Zora' Corvette coming, but we won't know when
Pandemic-related delays mean even though we may now know about several C8 trims coming down the pipe, the timeline of their release is a mystery

https://driving.ca/chevrolet/auto-n...hp-zora-corvette-coming-but-we-wont-know-when


----------



## Johnny b

I like it.....but
I already have issues getting into my Z28 
And with State budgets about to be cut to the bone, the streets in Ohio that are bad enough are going to get a lot worse.

It would be a track car with a lot of bad roads leading to the track 


Anyway, I'd still like to have one in my driveway


----------



## 2twenty2

https://driving.ca/jaguar/auto-news...-car-collection-to-be-auctioned-at-no-reserve


> Alleged fraudster's incredible 230-car and 30 motorcycles collection to be auctioned at no reserve
> RM Sotheby's coordinating October sale of classics accumulated by bankrupted exec.
> The collection is truly massive, and features just about every important car in the history of motoring. At a quick glance, we can see a 1967 Toyota 2000GT; 1968 Iso Grifo; 1955 Mercedes 300SL Gullwing; 1966 Shelby GT350 Hertz; 1965 Aston Martin DB5 with a Vantage engine; 1953 Fiat 8V Supersonic by Ghia; 1969 Lamborghini Miura S; and even one of Jaguar's new Lightweight E-Type recreations. The collection even boasts novelties like a Messerschmitt microcar and a 1966 Amphicar 770.

















[/quote]


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Very nice. I’ve got thing for Ferrari and this was taken about 13 year ago I think,


----------



## Johnny b

I'll always love the classics:










A pristine body from the factory with just enough accents to show off it's abilities


----------



## 2twenty2

57 shaker 😀. Nice!


----------



## ekim68

McLaren validates the Speedtail hypercar's 250-mph VMAX 



> McLaren has spilled the beans on the hybrid powertrain at the heart of its outrageous Speedtail three-seat hypercar. It'll get the job done with a 4-liter twin turbo combustion engine and a Formula E-derived electric motor combining for 1,055 horsepower.


----------



## Johnny b

'56 Ford










Real steel.
Real street.


----------



## 2twenty2

https://driving.ca/ford/auto-news/entertainment/a-brief-history-of-concept-car-oddities



> 10 Concept Cars: What were they thinking?
> With auto show season upon us, we looked back at concept car oddities from the '50s until now


----------



## RT

The best looking automobile, motorcycle, any means of stylish transport is the one I don't have*

*read: the one I can't afford.
Or afford to maintain.
Dream of.
Self sanitizing from gas cap to steering wheel.

You know, a better looking version, but works just as well as the Jetsons'...
and what Popular Mechanics/Science predicted/speculated in the '50s and '60s never went to mass production...










...they all look so happy!

Haven't seen a SUV piloted under load that's so glad to be on the road.
Ever.


----------



## ekim68

Oh the times they are a changin'..... 


Volvo bucks the industry, will sell LIDAR-equipped self-driving cars to customers by 2022


----------



## Johnny b

Not Too Shabby.










:up:


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1964 Chevy Impala SS


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1957 Chevy 210 pro street


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Plymouth GTX


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Terry Mourched's 1968 Dodge Charger


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

I just realized after posting that image that there is a size limit here of 1500x---? That's too bad as the image is actually 1920x1080. Would make a great wallpaper.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

RON BERRY'S 'SURF SEEKER' CUSTOM VW KOMBI BUS.


----------



## crjdriver

One of my personal favorites; 1965 Buick Riviera Gran Sport. Came with dual 4bl carbs from the factory. A true gentleman's hot rod.


----------



## ekim68

Came across this today.. 


The faded beauty of abandoned cars across Europe and the US


----------



## 2twenty2

1969 Ford Mustang Boss 429, finished in Raven Black with a four-speed close-ratio manual transmission; 3.91 "Traction-Lok" differential; power steering; power brakes; competition suspension; functional hood scoop; color-keyed mirrors; AM radio; rear window slats and spoiler; and flat black Magnum 500 wheels with period-correct Goodyear Polyglas tires.


----------



## ekim68

1939 Buick Roadmaster Phaeton Convertible 81-C

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1956 Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing


----------



## Johnny b

ekim68 said:


> Came across this today..
> 
> The faded beauty of abandoned cars across Europe and the US


Those images looked more like artwork than photographs.


----------



## Johnny b

2twenty2 said:


> 1969 Ford Mustang Boss 429, finished in Raven Black with a four-speed close-ratio manual transmission; 3.91 "Traction-Lok" differential; power steering; power brakes; competition suspension; functional hood scoop; color-keyed mirrors; AM radio; rear window slats and spoiler; and flat black Magnum 500 wheels with period-correct Goodyear Polyglas tires.
> 
> View attachment 276931


Sweet....:up: :up:

Many, many years ago, a friend of mine bought a new '69 CobraJet Mustang with a 428 4 speed. A very good ride.
A Boss 429 would be supreme :up:


----------



## 2twenty2

1972 Chrysler Imperial.


> Chrysler prided itself on offering the largest car possible, with many ads and promotional material claiming its vehicles were a few inches longer and wider for each new model year. It never got any bigger than the 1973 Imperial LeBaron, though, with a length of 235.3 inches (5.97 meters).
> 
> The 1972-model-year car was also huge, but bumper regulations introduced in '73 prompted Chrysler to push the chrome out a few extra inches, solidifying it as the longest sedan ever produced.


----------



## Johnny b

Kartcross.
The greatest sport ever created?
You be the judge

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...the-greatest-sport-ever-created-ar188447.html






:up:


----------



## Johnny b

1961 Facel Vega
Chrysler drive train.


----------



## ekim68

The Arcfox GT: China's 1,600-horsepower all-electric hypercar


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Pro touring big block Chrysler VG Valiant.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Holden FX Ute


----------



## Johnny b

Snuffleufflegus said:


> Holden FX Ute
> 
> View attachment 277328


Hi Joe 

:up:

Any idea of the vintage?


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Hi John


----------



## 2twenty2

Stainless-steel Fords. A 1936 Ford Deluxe Sedan, 1960 Ford Thunderbird, and 1967 Lincoln Continental convertible.


----------



## ekim68

1948 Norman Timbs Special


----------



## ekim68

Classic 1967 Shelby to be recreated in carbon fiber


----------



## ekim68

More 


1932 Buick Model 98 Convertible Phaeton


----------



## ekim68

Watch the 1750-hp SSC Tuatara blast from 60-120mph in 2.5 seconds


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Custom Chevelle


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1969 Ford Torino Talladega GPT Special
One of my fav's from a few years back.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Five of the rarest Corvettes ever built.

1969 Corvette ZL1 - 2 built*









*1986 Corvette in "Copper Metallic" - 4 built*





*1963 Corvette Grand Sport - 5 built*









*1971 Corvette ZR1 - 8 built*









*1971 Corvette ZR2 - 12 built*


----------



## 2twenty2

🤔 😟 😕 Don't know if this belongs here but....................................?

*YouTuber's 'Eleanor' Mustang build seized by Gone in 60 Seconds copyright holders*


----------



## 2twenty2

Honda Civic Si


> 2000 Honda Civic Si sells for $50,000 at auction
> https://driving.ca/honda/auto-news/news/2000-honda-civic-si-sells-for-50000-at-auction


----------



## 2twenty2

Daytona Yellow 1969 SS396 Chevelle









1969 Chevelle 396 Big-Block Engine Now 407 Cubic Inches


----------



## Johnny b

The fastest 'car' :

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...st-ssc-broke-the-speed-of-sound-ar188665.html

Obviously not the prettiest street rod out there, but it's the coolest at the same time.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> The fastest 'car' :
> 
> https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...st-ssc-broke-the-speed-of-sound-ar188665.html
> 
> Obviously not the prettiest street rod out there, but it's the coolest at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 277946


broke the sound barrier...on land.....


----------



## 2twenty2

1969 Dodge Charger Daytona
The massive rear wing was placed high up in the air where nothing else could touch it, and was able to keep the car planted on the ground tight enough to reach 200 miles per hour (320 km/h), an unheard-of number in the 1970s.


----------



## Johnny b

Something a bit 'different'










edit: I just set it as my desktop wallpaper


----------



## ekim68

1935 Ford Deluxe Roadster

*







*


----------



## 2twenty2

78 Dodge Lil Red Express


----------



## cornemuse

Phantom Corsair

I think this is a *****en lookin' car!

https://translate.googleusercontent...165456&usg=ALkJrhgEZP_c-JYXSgOAtdfUGUjT-v2r7g

(translated from cryllic, wierd trans some times!)


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini lifts the lid on a supercapacitor-enhanced Sian Roadster 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1983 Ferrari BB 512i 

*







*


----------



## Johnny b

Ford Mustang Mach-E 1400






LOL!

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...ess-but-awesome-ar189047/pictures.html#922271


----------



## valis

read about that today on oppositelock...freaking beast...


----------



## Johnny b

I wonder what Tesla will do to top that?


----------



## ekim68

The Cosworth V12 in Gordon Murray's T.50 breaks all kinds of records

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1960 Ferrari 250 GT Pinin Farina Coupe


----------



## 2twenty2

Limited-edition neon-orange Kia Stinger GT



> The neon-orange Limited is based on the 2021 Stinger GT Limited, which employs a 3.3L twin-turbo six-cylinder engine making 365 horsepower and 376 lb.-ft. of torque; has an 8-speed automatic transmission.
> https://driving.ca/kia/auto-news/ne...on-neon-orange-kia-stinger-gt-just-for-canada


----------



## ekim68

AC Cars wires the original Cobra into an all-electric roadster



> The Cobra may be best known as a "Shelby," but it was British marque AC Cars that created it. Now that same marque is back with an innovative Cobra for the 21st century, a modern-day recreation powered by batteries.


----------



## Johnny b

I've always loved the looks of the AC/Cobra.

But an electrified version? I'll pass.


----------



## Johnny b

A closer look at the Gordon Murray T.50

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...n-a-porsche-911-ar189181/pictures.html#926594










Be sure to click the above link for all the views.


----------



## ekim68

Bentley starts assembling its prototype reverse-engineered 1929 Blower 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1960 Plymouth Fury 2-Door Hardtop 

*







*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1960 Plymouth Fury 2-Door Hardtop
> 
> *
> View attachment 279828
> *


gorgeous....maneuvers like a municipal stadium but dang is she gorgeous...


----------



## ekim68

Back in my High School days my sister had a 1957 Plymouth and she managed to fit 13 people in it while joy-riding...


----------



## valis

Christine was on this AM.....coincidence?


----------



## Brigham

Johnny b said:


> A closer look at the Gordon Murray T.50
> 
> https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...n-a-porsche-911-ar189181/pictures.html#926594
> 
> View attachment 279760
> 
> 
> Be sure to click the above link for all the views.


Steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> Steering wheel is on the wrong side.


LOL...the steering wheel isn't on either side


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.. 


The Best and Most Memorable Concept Cars of the 1980s


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> LOL...the steering wheel isn't on either side
> 
> View attachment 279952


indeed....center cockpit is hard to miss.....


----------



## Johnny b

I can se how that could make it a great track car, but getting in and out at my age would be a bit of a struggle lol.


----------



## valis

heck Johnny...pretty sure its a hassle for any age...me at 6'6", doubt I could fit....


----------



## ekim68

The Hyperion XP-1: A hydrogen hypercar with articulating solar panels 



> California-based company Hyperion has released images, video and some details about its wild-looking XP-1 hydrogen supercar, the first fuel cell performance car. Forget the Lucid Air's 517-mile range, this electric beast will go more than a thousand miles on a tank of H2.


 *







*


----------



## ekim68

Delage returns with a 1,100-horsepower, $2.3-million tandem hypercar


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Delage returns with a 1,100-horsepower, $2.3-million tandem hypercar
> 
> View attachment 280220


oofda.....that's a good looking ride....love the canopy too....


----------



## ekim68

McLaren 570S review: The slings and arrows of supercar driving



> The problem with supercars, is there's always a crowd. During the several days I had with the 2020 McLaren 570S, our only alone time as a couple was in my tight, tiny garage. Once that garage door opened and the car was backed into the driveway, it was only a matter of minutes before people started showing up.


----------



## cornemuse

Finally found a pic of my baby.
1964 Porsche 356C Reutter hardtop cabriolet
Took this pic 25-30 yrs ago, covered with quilts & then heaped with what-not. Allus thought this/these were the best looking of all Porsches.


----------



## ekim68

Lunaz 300-mile electric drive sparks new life into classic Rolls-Royces



> To ensure that future generations never want for the timeless style of generations past, Lunaz has launched ahead with its all-electric Rolls-Royce restomods. Rarely are we surprised these days at classic cars electrified to modern-day standards, but the proposition of packing all-electric power below the hulking, voluptously-flanked bodies of 1960s-era Rolls-Royces was quite unexpected.


----------



## 2twenty2

1968 Dodge Coronet cop car boasts Hellcat power
Even the Blues Brothers didn't have this much thrust at their disposal


----------



## ekim68

2018 Ferrari 812 Superfast


----------



## 2twenty2

The Aston Martin Victor



> The Victor is powered by a 7.3-litre V12 also sourced from a One-77, but thanks to a tune-up by Cosworth, it now produces 848 horsepower and 606 lb.-ft. of torque. To make it the ultimate GT, the engine sends its power to the rear wheels only via a six-speed manual gearbox built by Graziano.


----------



## ekim68

Sixteen-year-old sets world's fastest slalom record for Porsche



> A sixteen-year-old driver has set a new Guinness World Record for "fastest vehicle slalom," and Porsche now has a new performance metric to brag about for its 718 Spyder as the most agile car on the planet.


----------



## ekim68

Maserati is back in the game: Meet the gorgeous MC20 supercar


----------



## ekim68

1963 Aston Martin DB5

*







*


----------



## ekim68

Whoa....! 


The world's most powerful cars: 1,000-horsepower minimum


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Custom Caddy By "Complete Customs".


----------



## ekim68

1970 Jaguar XKE Series II Roadster


----------



## Firehammer

Hi, the old Chevrolet Corvette Stingray 67 or 69 can't remember, that is a truly beautiful car.


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1970 Jaguar XKE Series II Roadster
> 
> View attachment 280977


classicly sexy....one of the beauts in history IMHO...


----------



## Firehammer

Hi @valis it is truly a pretty car


valis said:


> classicly sexy....one of the beauts in history IMHO...


----------



## Firehammer

ekim68 said:


> McLaren 570S review: The slings and arrows of supercar driving
> 
> View attachment 280310


Real nice set of wheels


----------



## Johnny b

Not my style, but interesting concept:

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...ectric-hypercar-in-october-2020-ar189646.html

2000 hp.
Electric.


----------



## ekim68

Touring Superleggera fires the shark-like Aero 3 onto road and track


----------



## ekim68

Hyundai gets serious about unstoppable, four-legged 4x4 robo-cars 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1957 Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1963 Corvette Stingray Split Window Coupe


----------



## Johnny b

Deserving of a mention:

* SSC takes Bugatti's crown with a new 316mph production car speed record *
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/1...ith-a-new-316mph-production-car-speed-record/










:up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Alfa Romeo 'B.A.T.'-mobiles


----------



## 2twenty2

The 2020 Polaris Slingshot-still a conversation starter on three wheels
(classified as a motorcycle but has a steering wheel, gas pedal, brake pedal and a clutch pedal for the standard transmission. Gas pedal and brake pedal with the automatic transmission. Side by side bucket seats............)
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/1...still-a-conversation-starter-on-three-wheels/


----------



## 2twenty2

Bugatti's Bolide is a one-off 499-km/h-top-speed lightweight race car
1,824 horsepower? 2,734-pound dry weight? This thing sounds like a cannonball

https://driving.ca/bugatti/auto-new...e-off-499-km-h-top-speed-lightweight-race-car


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1956 cadillac el dorado.
You can download the full size image (1920x1080) from my gallery in Deviant Art here>>
https://www.deviantart.com/xxaries1970xx/gallery/66620581/my-favorite-autos-from-around-the-web*


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1965 Pontiac Catalina 2+2

You can download the full size image (2048x1152) from my gallery in Deviant Art here>>
https://www.deviantart.com/xxaries1970xx/gallery/66620581/my-favorite-autos-from-around-the-web








*


----------



## ekim68

As an aside.. 


The Evolution of the Presidential State Car












> It wasn't long after the 1920s automobile boom that the Secret Service started carting the president around in a souped-up vehicle of his own. Franklin D. Roosevelt was the first to get an official presidential state car in 1939-a Lincoln K Sunshine Special, outfitted with a two-way radio and other bells and whistles-and the tradition has continued ever since.


----------



## valis

Snuffleufflegus said:


> *1965 Pontiac Catalina 2+2
> 
> You can download the full size image (2048x1152) from my gallery in Deviant Art here>>
> https://www.deviantart.com/xxaries1970xx/gallery/66620581/my-favorite-autos-from-around-the-web
> 
> View attachment 282097
> *


owned one of those....snuck a few folks into a drive thru as the trunk could seat like 12....


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> As an aside..
> 
> 
> The Evolution of the Presidential State Car


literally saw a show on this on Tuesday....Modern Marvels...


----------



## Johnny b

:up:


----------



## ekim68

1976 Datsun 280Z 

*







*


----------



## 2twenty2

Roof, Roof! Down, Boy: Lamborghini creates one-off topless track weapon
The year's fastest way to ruin your hairdo
https://driving.ca/lamborghini/auto...borghini-creates-one-off-topless-track-weapon


----------



## ekim68

The production Hennessey Venom F5 is here



> The 1,817-horsepower, US$2.1-million-dollar Venom F5 hypercar has been unveiled in production form, along with acceleration figures that would suck the doors off a Koenigsegg Regera and sights firmly set on the recently vacated title of "world's fastest production car."


----------



## ekim68

McLaren unveils the lurid MSO Sabre, its most powerful ICE car yet


----------



## ekim68

Sit back for a long but good read.. 

The Search for the Greatest Sports Car of All Time



> We gathered eight legends from every corner of automotive history at Lime Rock Park to settle it: What's the greatest sports car ever made?


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Sit back for a long but good read..
> 
> The Search for the Greatest Sports Car of All Time


I had to check just to verify my top 2 were on there.....the Cobra and the Mclaren......good read, thanks Mike.


----------



## valis

also needs the F-40.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YPabCzxMXM


----------



## crjdriver

1969 Pontiac Grand Prix


----------



## valis

crjdriver said:


> 1969 Pontiac Grand Prix


nice.....I owned a '66 Catalina for a couple years.....fun car.....


----------



## ohhiitslevi

ekim68 said:


> 1976 Datsun 280Z
> 
> *
> View attachment 282669
> *


what a great choice! retro vibes


----------



## Johnny b

Not your everyday driver 










Small Block Chevy powered.


----------



## ekim68

1995 Ferrari 456 GT 6-Speed

*







*


----------



## ekim68

The DeLorean might be coming back as an electric car


----------



## ekim68

2017 Aston Martin V12 Vantage S 7-Speed 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed 

*







*


----------



## crjdriver

Yes, a beautiful car. I got to work on one back in the late 70s along with a few tri-power 427s. The L-88 was under rated on horsepower; most likely in the neighborhood of 450~470hp or so rather than the published 430hp.


----------



## ekim68

This 1967 Porsche 911S is genuine fun in a period-perfect mustard yellow


----------



## crjdriver

My football coach in high school had one very much like your pic. He purchased it when he returned from Vietnam.


----------



## 2twenty2

Having a bad snow day?

This Ford Model T will get you through any 'snow day'
https://driving.ca/ford/auto-news/news/buy-it-this-ford-model-t-will-get-you-through-any-snow-day


----------



## Johnny b

:up:

I might be needing something like that later on today......


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny b said:


> I might be needing something like that later on today......


Same here. Big storm headed this way. 🌨 Up to 20" of snow and high winds


----------



## ekim68

World-record $133,325 paid for Ferrari 330 P2 Replica children's car


----------



## Johnny b

Since this is the TSG Auto thread, I thought some might be interested in this news:

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-jeep-and-even-peugeot-products-ar190996.html

Chrysler/FCA is now part of the Stellantis auto conglomerate, which now includes the name plates:

 Abarth
 Alfa Romeo
 Chrysler
 Dodge
 Fiat
 Jeep
 Lancia
 Maserati
 Ram
 Citroën
 DS
 Opel
 Peugeot
 Vauxhall


----------



## ekim68

Meet the Artura hybrid, the first totally new McLaren in a decade 



> McLaren was reasonably early on the whole hybrid supercar train; while the BMW i8 was the first to break cover in 2011, it didn't hit production until 2014. By then, the McLaren P1, LaFerrari and Porsche 918 were all on the road making monster horsepower and bringing electrification into the realm of the exotics.


----------



## PeterOz

An old Aussie 70's Car
Ford Falcon GTHO Phase III


----------



## ekim68

Shape-shifting Lotus electric racer guns for Le Mans 2030


----------



## Johnny b

Form and function. Sometimes the 'function' is the greater attraction, greatly enhancing the imagery of 'form'.

To see this example in action is automotive poetry in motion.

Hope you enjoy.
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-news/this-alpine-a110-almost-sounds-like-an-f1-car-ar189926.html


----------



## ekim68

Gordon Murray reveals wildly audacious T.50s "Niki Lauda" track car


----------



## valis

that thing could get a speeding ticket at a stop sign...wish Niki could have seen it....


----------



## Johnny b

A one-off Lambo

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/lamborghini/2021-lamborghini-sc20-ar190532.html


----------



## Johnny b

Just an fyi.

Potentially, the $18,000 Tesla

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...he-model-2-and-cost-just-18-000-ar191086.html

With the right color combo, it could be interesting and at that price point, very interesting.


----------



## ekim68

1957 BMW 507 Series II w/Hardtop



> The roadster was produced by BMW from 1956 to 1959, and only 252 cars were sold over that three-year run. Initially intended to be exported to the United States at a rate of thousands per year, it ended up being way too expensive, making it a sales failure, creating heavy financial losses for BMW.


----------



## ekim68

2014 Falcon F7 



> Engineer and designer Jeff Lemke launched the Falcon F7 at the 2012 Detroit Auto Show. Designed and-assembled near Detroit, and is a small run supercar.


*







*


----------



## ekim68

Ultralight Watt Porsche 356-inspired electric coupe transcends time



> It's become quite common for a tuner or EV startup to add a state-of-the-art electric drive to a classic sports car, 4x4 or saloon. But the UK's Watt Electric Vehicle Company doesn't take that well-worn road in announcing a light, nimble electric coupe that looks like a classic Porsche 356 A. Instead, it slides its skateboard chassis below a house-developed composite body styled after the 1956 Porsche. It calls it the WEVC Coupe and adds two seats, a rear electric motor drive and less than 1,000 kilograms of weight distributed evenly across the car.


----------



## Gew

Well, I'm kind of obsessed with the tail lights on the BMW E60 (5 series), but it does not (by any means) make it the world's best looking automobile. Nah, this award belongs to Mercedes W123, probably the best looking machine on wheels that has been ever built. Unfortunately most of them are rusty by now.


----------



## ekim68

1931 Packard 840 Deluxe Eight Dual-Cowl Sport Phaeton


----------



## cornemuse

000


----------



## ekim68

1952 Mercedes-Benz 220 Cabriolet A


----------



## ekim68

1969 Mercedes-Benz 280SL 4-Speed 

*







*


----------



## Johnny b

Jay Leno and his 1916 Owen Magnetic automobile.

An electric hybrid.

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...eno-s-1916-owen-magnetic-hybrid-ar191485.html


> To put it simply, the engine's crankshaft what attached to a horseshoe magnet which spun around an armature connected to the electric motor\generator, creating the energy that would the motor would use to drive the wheels.* There was no physical connection between the transmission and the engine - just a magnetic field. *












imo, worth viewing:


----------



## ekim68

1962 3500 GT Vignale Spyder 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1971 Mercedes-Benz 280SE 3.5 Cabriolet


----------



## ekim68

The Viritech Apricale: Britain's own hydrogen-powered hypercar



> Suggestively-named UK company Viritech has announced that it's making an altogether different kind of male enhancement supplement than we'd have expected, in the form of a hydrogen-powered hypercar called the Apricale.
> 
> Viritech, which is moving into a new engineering facility at Horiba-MIRA in the British Midlands, plans to make hydrogen powertrains its core business, across a bunch of industries including aerospace, marine, energy, road and rail freight. The Apricale is one of three showpieces it's building in small numbers to demonstrate and draw attention to its capabilities.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari 812 Competizione V12 supercar screams its way to 9,500rpm

*







*


----------



## 2twenty2

https://driving.ca/auto-news/news/s...-newest-hot-rod-mustang-gt-boasts-700-plus-hp



> Snake Eyes: Shelby American newest hot-rod Mustang GT boasts 700-plus hp.
> The 5.0L Coyote V8 remains its beating heart, juiced to 480 horsepower thanks to a new exhaust that's the result of a Borla and Shelby collab. Other options for more power are on the table, including a Ford Performance supercharger that'll crank the wick to over 700 horses.


----------



## ekim68

Bugatti starts shipping bespoke Baby II roadsters



> A bunch of bespoke, 3/4-scale replicas of the Bugatti Type 35 roadster are now making their way into the hands of collectors across the globe, each with its own fine points of difference. A celebration of its 110th anniversary, the Bugatti Baby II is a tip of the hat to the automaker's racing heritage and maintains an air of exclusivity with only 500 of them made.


*







*


----------



## 2twenty2

Lucky agent landed Batman as a client, drove custom-built Batmobile
https://www.thestar.com/autos/2021/...as-a-client-drove-custom-built-batmobile.html


----------



## ekim68

1965 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible 327/365 *








*


----------



## Johnny b

ekim68 said:


> 1965 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible 327/365 *
> 
> View attachment 287688
> *


Putting aside the monetary value between the new mid engine Vette and a mid 60's Vette......in same as new condition....I'd rather own the early Vette, especially a 1962.

Of course, as a gift, I wouldn't turn down a 2021 
But it would have to be red.


----------



## 2twenty2

😲


----------



## ekim68

2,040-horsepower electric hypercar makes some crazy battery promises



> Italy's Automobili Estrema is living up to its name with absurd performance figures for its first product. The Fulminea electric hypercar promises an absurd 2,040 all-wheel-drive horsepower, and 0-200 mph (0-320 km/h) acceleration in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## ekim68

1966 Sunbeam Tiger Mk 1A *








*


----------



## ekim68

1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible w/1957 Cadillac Lido Runabout 



> One more convertible to mark the Spring: This rare combination of a 1957 Bel Air Convertible with a matching Lido Runabout is the perfect combo for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## cornemuse

Rolls-Royce Phantom 1925


----------



## ekim68

Rimac Nevera


----------



## ekim68

Bugatti works unshackled speed into every atom of Chiron Super Sport



> Bugatti starts its work by stretching the Chiron rear-end by roughly 10 in (25 cm) into a long tail meant to better hold laminar flow against the bodywork. Bugatti slaps a broad, flat rear diffuser in the lower center of that stretched backside, reducing wind resistance and slipstream.


----------



## ekim68

1938 Talbot Lago T23


----------



## cornemuse

1939 Hanomag 1.3










Did I mention Germany?


----------



## ekim68

1935 Auburn 851 Speedster


----------



## cornemuse

Not fitting the definition but very kewl!!


----------



## Wiseacre

I am a lambo person all the way. I love the photos of cars in this, not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Wiseacre,

I've removed the link you posted as it contains content that is not appropriate for our family friendly site. Please be more careful of what you post in the future. Thanks.


----------



## crjdriver

My first car; 1961 Olds AND the first engine I overhauled; since when I got it, it did not run.


----------



## ekim68

1935 Duesenberg Model JN Convertible Sedan by Rollston



> The Duesenberg Model J is a luxury automobile made by Duesenberg. Intended to compete with the most luxurious and powerful cars in the world. The Model J, which debuted on December 1, 1928, at the New York Automobile Salon. The stock market crash and the Great Depression soon followed.


----------



## ekim68

Bugatti merges with Rimac and announces a hybrid/electric future 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1963 Jaguar XKE Series I Roadster


----------



## valis

One of the sexiest cars in history IMO.


----------



## ekim68

McMurtry Spéirling may be the fastest, loudest electric car ever built



> British company McMurtry Automotive has gone to Goodwood to show off its new Spéirling, a miniature electric hypercar with a Gordon Murray-style fan system in the back capable of generating more than 500 kg (1,100 lb) of downforce at a standstill.


----------



## Blu_86

1970 Ford Bronco


----------



## cornemuse

Tatra 77a, aircooled engine in the rear.


----------



## valis

Blu_86 said:


> 1970 Ford Bronco
> View attachment 289267


We had a 72 K5 Blazer and lived on a mile of private road in a snow heavy region (hence no snow plows). We could keep even with the Bronco but some neighbors about a mile behind us had a lower clearance but waaaay more torque Cherokee Chief that ruled the roost.


----------



## Johnny b

This is for Tim and his F1 interests:

Of things to come in 2022

* Here's the new car Formula 1 hopes will improve racing in 2022 *
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2021/07/heres-the-new-car-formula-1-hopes-will-improve-racing-in-2022/

It's an interesting read with many more images.










Also looks like a few negatives in the specs.
'Nimbleness' for one.


----------



## valis

Yup....gonna be slower than this years car by a bit...getting to be a more 'kit' car....not sure I approve...


----------



## valis

To improve competition is easy...take away all driver aids. The tracks are self cleaning; mess up and you are in the wall.

Also, tomorrow is the first test of the sprint race for quali, again to make it more interesting.

They want to keep the costs down yet they run a 17 lap race for quali. Hard to wad up a car in quali. Easier to do in a sprint race. And those cars aint cheap. I mean, even with my substantial TSG stipend I couldnt afford one.


----------



## ekim68

1969 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe


----------



## ekim68

Everrati zaps legendary Ford GT40 with 800 hp of electrification

*








*


----------



## ekim68

More 


Aston Martin unveils production version of the Valhalla hybrid supercar


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> More
> 
> 
> Aston Martin unveils production version of the Valhalla hybrid supercar
> 
> View attachment 289500


They had that beast at Goodwood this past weekend....absolute beast....


----------



## valis

Sorry, Valkyrie...still a beast.....https://youtu.be/OsZbZKO5Huc


----------



## ekim68

1973 Datsun 240Z 

*







*


----------



## Johnny b

Extreme EV


----------



## cornemuse

I always thought these Opel GT's were really fine looking, anyways, , ,


----------



## Johnny b

cornemuse said:


> I always thought these Opel GT's were really fine looking, anyways, , ,
> 
> View attachment 289626


Back in the day when I had an auto repair shop, I had several customers that brought GT Opels in for regular service.
Drove very well and tuned properly, the 1.9 L engine ran quite well.
Sharp sports coupe :up:


----------



## valis

cornemuse said:


> I always thought these Opel GT's were really fine looking, anyways, , ,
> 
> View attachment 289626


Love them. My pop had a co-worker who had one.

Hit a bump on the highway and the passenger door fell off. Good looking but iffy manufacturing, sorta like the the TR7


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> ..................... Good looking but iffy manufacturing, sorta like the the TR7


lol!
No where near the 'iffiness' of a TR7!
And I know from owning a TR7.
Bought it about 30 years ago, and now...... sitting in a barn 

Convertible to boot.

Even parked it running.

Only decent part of it is the Bosch fuel injection.
I still have several barn fresh TR7 parts cars that kept it running back in the day !


----------



## ekim68

1965 Land Rover 88 Series IIA 

*







*


----------



## valis

Ooooof.....


----------



## ekim68

2001 BMW Z8 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

5,000-horsepower Devel Sixteen surfaces in shocking test video


----------



## valis

That one has been in the news for years....falls into the 'believe it when i see it' category IMO....


----------



## valis

Btw check out the Czinger21c


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> That one has been in the news for years....falls into the 'believe it when i see it' category IMO....


But...but...but.....

What we need is supercarblondie doing another of her 'wow' reviews 

IMO.......5000 hp only works in a straight line 

I'd rather have this:
https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a23799083/ariel-atom-v8-500-sound/









btw....that's a 500 hp V8


----------



## valis

looooove me the Atom....looks like a hoot to drive.


----------



## Johnny b

All the essentials with no bloat


----------



## valis

500 horse and and 1300 pounds....thing is going to go like a scalded cat. AND the dang thing is road legal.

Off-topic, I have zero problem with that being road legal. The 800 hp cars out there that are sold, yeah, I got issues there. Too many people with too much hp and too little common sense can buy a NASCAR car and venture out in public. Maybe it's my lack of faith in our younger generations, but that seems like a very bad idea.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> .......................... The 800 hp cars out there that are sold, yeah, I got issues there. Too many people with too much hp and too little common sense can buy a NASCAR car and venture out in public. Maybe it's my lack of faith in our younger generations, but that seems like a very bad idea.


Agreed.
The average 'Joe' that walks into a showroom and is bedazzled by extremes he's read about...... is likely to be a hazard in one on the street. Little to no experience and probably even less common sense.
And, imo, that goes for my generation also.

Too many Ken Block wanna be's.
He has the creds as a professional the rest of us don't have, including me.

I see this in motorcycles, also.
First timers want one of those exciting 100+hp 600cc sport bikes and have no experience or idea of what they're getting into. They look like fun.
Ignorance can become stupidity in the space between seconds.


----------



## valis

the fact that my son, at 16, can buy an 807 hp Challenger when NASCAR limits it to 750 hp sorta points at the error in the system.

I've attended a few racing schools, have a few k hours in open wheelers, and there is no way in hell I would buy one of those. Le Twit is all of 16 and power is GOD to him.....young and HP is not a good combo in my view.


----------



## Johnny b

I guess I was lucky in my youth.
With age comes wisdom.
That and I couldn't afford a fast car or motorcycle back then.
Probably more of the latter lol.

Today, I probably wouldn't buy an Ariel Atom.
I look at such vehicles and have come to realize I can get more 'fun' for a hell of a lot less money.
Back in the mid 70's I put together a Corvair powered dunebuggy with a Chenoweth racing frame.
A lot like this one but with out a top









Sure, it was only 110hp, but set up and street legal, I had about $500 in the project, total.
And I had a lot of fun with it.
No Atom Ariel, but for $500 just 'as good' lol!

I've never had a mc over 100hp.
Actually, the most fun I've had on a mc was with a 30hp dual sport.

But I do like watching the antics of Street Outlaws 
It's reality TV 1/4 mile at a time. 

edit: whoops....1/8th mile at a time lol


----------



## ekim68

Morgan gives its Plus Four roadster classic off-road rally flair


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari to build 300 Testa Rossa 3/4 scale children's cars at $110K each


----------



## ekim68

1939 Packard Twelve 1708 Convertible Sedan

*







*


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini's Countach is a futuristic hybrid that hits 220 mph


----------



## cornemuse

Not a pic of the whole bike, but, cool non-the-less


----------



## Johnny b

Looks like a Sears Dreadnaught.


----------



## ekim68

Review: 2021 Polaris Slingshot adds paddles to the fun


----------



## ekim68

1962 Ferrari 250 GTE 2+2 Series II 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

VW starts testing Kombi-inspired autonomous ID.Buzz vans in Munich



> After first floating the concept of a futuristic electric minibus complete with an augmented reality HUD and removable dash a few years ago, Volkswagen has now offered the first glimpse of its self-driving ID.Buzz. Modeled on the classic Type 2 Kombi vans embraced by the hippie movement, the ID.Buzz is being developed as a vehicle for autonomous ride-sharing, and early prototypes of the van are due to soon begin testing in Munich.


----------



## ekim68

Mercedes-Benz 540 K Cabriolet A takes 2021 Salon Privé "Best of Show"


----------



## ekim68

2019 Ford GT Heritage Edition  *








*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 2019 Ford GT Heritage Edition  *
> 
> View attachment 290829
> *


Oofda...that is nice...love the livery...


----------



## ekim68

And the price tag...


----------



## valis

Well, dont like that so much...


----------



## ekim68

2004 Porsche Carrera GT *








*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 2004 Porsche Carrera GT *
> 
> View attachment 290951
> *


Arguably the most dangerous car ever released for public consumption....


----------



## crjdriver

1965 Buick Rivera Gran Sport. A gentleman's hot rod. Dual quads AND air conditioning.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1952 Chevy Coupe Deluxe


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1964 cadillac deville


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1955 Ford Beatnik Bubbletop


----------



## ekim68

2018 Mercedes-AMG GT R*








*


----------



## valis

Have always loved that car. Its the safety car each year for F1 btw....but not keen on the color.


----------



## Johnny b

I've always been impressed with it's engineering and performance, but I don't like it's cartoonish appearance.
It's not a style I would want to be seen in.

sorry.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> I've always been impressed with it's engineering and performance, but I don't like it's cartoonish appearance.
> It's not a style I would want to be seen in.
> 
> sorry.


Function over fashion....


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Function over fashion....


Depends 

Being seen isn't exactly the same as the view from the drivers seat.
And because of the price tag, it doesn't bother me to be seen driving fast 'trash' lol.
I've done it all my life, why change now?


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Depends
> 
> Being seen isn't exactly the same as the view from the drivers seat.
> And because of the price tag, it doesn't bother me to be seen driving fast 'trash' lol.
> I've done it all my life, why change now?


I understand. This is why Im driving an 02 Civic Si. Meets my needs.

Still aint gonna turn down a ride that AMG tho.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1974 AMC Matador Custom Coupe


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*Abarth 1100 Sport*


----------



## valis

Like that one....


----------



## ekim68

1973 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS 

*







*


----------



## valis

True classic


----------



## ekim68

I cruised around in a '68 Bug back in the day... 


Collectors Who Caught the Bug


----------



## Johnny b

My first VW was a used '59 I bought for $175. 36 hp.
Got me through college and several trips through the southwest.
Easy to fix, cheap to drive.
I bought a '62 later on with out a motor for $50 and put a Corvair engine in it.
Pretty quick for it's day lol.
Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## 2twenty2

Did it look like this?








Crazy Corvair-Powered 1962 Volkswagen Beetle
https://barnfinds.com/transvair-kit-corvair-powered-1962-volkswagen-beetle/corvair-beetle/


----------



## Johnny b

No lol.
Those were the days when my pocket book had to ignore imagery.
The Corvair engine simply hung out the back without the lid.
No mag wheels. 
A low buck project.

While it was Corvair powered, the transaxle was still VW.
I broke a lot of them


----------



## ekim68

1967 Chevrolet C2 Corvette Coupe

*







*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1967 Chevrolet C2 Corvette Coupe
> 
> *
> View attachment 291606
> *


One of my bucket list cars....that and the 63 splitback...


----------



## ekim68

Chevrolet unveils 2023 Corvette Z06 and its all-new V8 powerhouse


----------



## Johnny b

^^^ Impressive seems an understatement.

But...from a maintenance aspect ( I used to repair cars for a living ) look at where the starter is mounted and imagine the effort needed to replace it.


----------



## ekim68

Ford debuts electric crate motor inside vintage pickup rebuild


----------



## ekim68

1956 Aston Martin DB2/4 Mark II

*







*


----------



## cornemuse

1948 Porsche, #1, aluminium body. Love the windshield!


----------



## ekim68

Mercedes Benz EQS 580


----------



## ekim68

Lucid Air named MotorTrend Car of the Year


----------



## cornemuse

1937 Delage D8-120


----------



## ekim68

Twisted, 3,000-horsepower Chaos Ultracar offers a glimpse of the future



> The Spyros Panopoulos Chaos will become, on debut, the most powerful street-legal production car in history, by a margin of more than 50%


----------



## ekim68

1968 Toyota 2000GT 

*







*


----------



## Johnny b

Ferrari Daytona SP3


----------



## Johnny b

Ferrari Monza SP2


----------



## Daniellason

Each person has a different view of the beauty of each type of car. To me, the Porsche 911 Turbo is one of the most beautiful sports cars ever. In addition, there is the Ferrari F8 Tributo.


----------



## ekim68

1937 Cord 812 Super-Charged Beverly


----------



## ekim68

2010 Porsche 911 Turbo


----------



## ekim68

Thundertruck's fold-out solar awnings would supply a modest but useful amount of energy over the course of an ideal day


----------



## cornemuse

1933 Ganz 'Standard Superior'


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

AMC Matador Coupe


----------



## ekim68

1971 BMW 2800CS 3.2L


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*Cummins Diesel-powered 1951 Copper Cadillac*


----------



## valis

Pretty sure that was in League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

valis said:


> Pretty sure that was in League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


This car was featured in "Street Machine" magazine and was seen at the sema 2016 car show.
https://www.whichcar.com.au/events/1950-cadillac-coupe-sema-2016-copper-caddy


----------



## ekim68

Cadillac shows sporty coupes have a gorgeous future in autonomous age


----------



## cornemuse

Devaux Coupe


----------



## ekim68

1970 Mazda Cosmo Series II

*







*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1970 Mazda Cosmo Series II
> 
> *
> View attachment 293580
> *


that is a very sexy car.


----------



## PeterOz

Does this count? https://www.drive.com.au/news/subaru-sti-e-ra-electric-race-car-concept-revealed/


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1966 Pontiac GTO


----------



## Johnny b

Nice example of a GTO survivor.
Too bad the Pontiac line was discontinued.


----------



## ekim68

1936 Cord 810 Westchester


----------



## ekim68

KTM announces a street-legal supercar with a pop-up jet-fighter canopy 

*







*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> KTM announces a street-legal supercar with a pop-up jet-fighter canopy
> 
> *
> View attachment 293907
> *


ummm....the Lambo Egoista (sorta the reason I started this thread) would like to have a word about that.... Concept car, non-production but still street legal as far as I know.


----------



## ekim68

So then I had to look up Lambo Egoista and found this:


Why Lamborghini's Egoista supercar costs an eye-popping $117 million


----------



## valis

telling ya....it's a fighter jet on wheels.....


----------



## valis

and yeah....it was my first post in this thread.....love that ride....


----------



## Johnny b

lol...imo...looks like a giant bug catcher


----------



## ekim68

Gordon Murray channels 60s-era glamor with $1.84-million T.33 supercar


----------



## ekim68

2021 Ferrari 812 GTS


----------



## ekim68

Twin-Spark 1966 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT


----------



## ekim68

DS flexes 805-hp electric drivetrain with E-Tense Performance concept


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1972 Plymouth GTX road runner


----------



## ekim68

2012 Ferrari 458 Spider


----------



## ekim68

Lexus teases a fast, sexy future with 430-mile solid-state sports EV


----------



## ekim68

2014 Ferrari F12 Berlinetta

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1965 Porsche 356C Cabriolet


----------



## ekim68

1927 Mercedes-Benz 680 S Sport/4 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1938 Delahaye 135M Cabriolet by Figoni & Falaschi


----------



## ekim68

Wicked $1.6-million off-road coupe cranks up Dakar action for amateurs


----------



## ekim68

1930 Mercedes-Benz 770K Four-Door Cabriolet by Voll & Ruhrbeck


----------



## ekim68

Lotus beefs up the badge with 600-hp electric "hyper SUV" 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

2016 McLaren 650S Spider


----------



## ekim68

1970 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Spyder 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

2,200-hp Deus Vayanne eyes most powerful electric hypercar throne


----------



## Johnny b

'62 Vette


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> '62 Vette


Ooooof.....


----------



## valis

Dad had one of those....first owned car.

Any time he yelled at me for doing dumb stuff (of which I was fond) I would point out his frat vids where he was filming the driver HANGING ONTO THE HOOD whilst doing 80 down PCH 101.

Amazed Im here to tell the tale lol.


----------



## Johnny b

Red '62s looked good, too.

I know the performance is infinitely better with late model Corvettes and the like, but for sheer appeal, I prefer the looks of early Corvettes and T-Birds ( the 2 seater ).

New stuff is built for bragging rites, but no where but a racetrack to appreciate them.
That and now it's just too hard getting into them. Old age...(sigh).


----------



## valis

The 63 split-back is among my top cars, performance notwithstanding. Just a good lookin ride. Sorta like the 71 Mach 1. Iconic IMO.


----------



## valis

And Johnny...aint that your neck of the woods, working on that gen?


----------



## Johnny b

My generation.....a time when I had the least amount of funds and the greatest desires.

IMO, the scarcity of those cars has driven the prices too high for today and don't drive enough to get that amount of 'fun' out of any car.

What with the pandemic, used cars and parts in general are getting scarce in my area.
Not a lot of interesting street rod material and what there is mostly over priced non running junk.

I've got a couple vehicles( in a barn at the moment ) which I could build up, but to be honest, the effort would be more than I feel like giving.

A '79 Olds Starfire GT. Straight body. Originally a 305 V8 with a 4 speed. Modified and abused since it was new. 20K on the body. Third engine, now a 350.

A '89 Formula Firebird. 305 V8 automatic. Was my mom's car. All stock. 50k on it.

And then there's my 454 El Camino. Drag raced. Needs a lot 

And then there's '47 Hudson pickup truck. Needs most everything.


I seem to be spending more hours on the yard than playing with cars and MC's.
I guess I need to get my priorities straight LOL!


----------



## valis

First ride was a 72 El Camino...love those...


----------



## ekim68

1940 Packard One-Twenty Convertible Victoria by Darrin

*







*


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini unveils Huracan Tecnica supercar in New York


----------



## Bastiat

Try driving that over a speed bump or any incline over 5 degrees.


----------



## Johnny b

Indeed.
I have a gravel driveway that would bottom out most sports/super cars in the first 20 feet.

Also, the local roads in Ohio are in such bad shape from cracks and patches, going the speed limit is a rough ride. Just near triple digits, all you do is beat up an expensive ride.


----------



## ekim68

Lotus Emira 



> A new mid-engine gasoline-powered ICE automobile should not be a big deal in 2022. However, the new Lotus Emira will be the last new gas-powered automobile coming from Lotus before they fully convert to EV. That makes it an interesting little runabout.


 *







*


----------



## Johnny b

Red 1962 Corvette:


----------



## valis

Dad had a 57 I think...he has vids of him filming from the hood on PCH 101 at like 80 mph....anytime he told me I was an idiot (racing, etc) I pointed that out.


----------



## Johnny b

Back in the day ( 1962 ) my Dad inherited a few shares of GM.
Every year we got a complimentary price list of their vehicles. Starting with base.

A 1962 Corvette, 327 V8 with a 3 ( yes a 3 speed manual trany ) Blaupunkt AM/FM radio was ~$3200

All I has was dimes and quarters.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Back in the day ( 1962 ) my Dad inherited a few shares of GM.
> Every year we got a complimentary price list of their vehicles. Starting with base.
> 
> A 1962 Corvette, 327 V8 with a 3 ( yes a 3 speed manual trany ) Blaupunkt AM/FM radio was ~$3200
> 
> All I has was dimes and quarters.


That was a few years before I was around.

Still...accounting for inflation...wasnt that far cheaper than today? I know thats a more economic question but seems to me that one got more bang for their buck back in the day.


----------



## valis

Btw...I still say the 63 splitback is the best looking Vette out there.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> That was a few years before I was around.
> 
> Still...accounting for inflation...wasnt that far cheaper than today? I know thats a more economic question but seems to me that one got more bang for their buck back in the day.


In general, yes.
But there are factors that balloon the price of a modern car on top of inflation.
Emissions and the technology to make big power, be clean and get acceptable fuel mileage are a large consideration.
The levels of performance and comfort are greater in new Corvettes
Ant that creates additional expenses, too.

Much the same is happening in the motorcycle industry.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Btw...I still say the 63 splitback is the best looking Vette out there.


A next door neighbor had a silver '63 split window.
It also had the FI 327 and a 4 speed.
Bought it ( used but mint ) for his daughter for her HS graduation

Nice, indeed


----------



## valis

I will defer to you on this as you are the auto mech extrodinairre.


Johnny b said:


> A next door neighbor had a silver '63 split window.
> It also had the FI 327 and a 4 speed.
> Bought it ( used but mint ) for his daughter for her HS graduation
> 
> Nice, indeed


I am assuming FI is for fuel injection?


----------



## Johnny b

Yes.

A rare '63.
Fully functional FI.

Being rare to start with, not a lot of dealers knew how to service them.
This was before the days of Bosch FI.
I've read many of those old ( Rochester ? ) units were replaced with a 4bbl carb.

The neighbor moved away and I lost contact, so I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## valis

Had no idea it was around then. Thought it was still carbs.


----------



## Bastiat

valis said:


> I will defer to you on this as you are the auto mech extrodinairre.
> 
> I am assuming FI is for fuel injection?


It would have been a mechanical fuel injection. They were not as good as a carburetor at that time. To much manufacturing "tolerance". That and the mechanical wear and tear unlike electronic/computer systems of today.


----------



## valis

I can fix a carb. FI is beyond my humble skills.

That said, oldest car I had growing up was a 72 Blazer. Easy to work on as you could camp out in the engine bay.


----------



## ekim68

Autonomous race car sets new self-driving land speed record


----------



## cornemuse

1948 Buick Streamliner by designer Norman E Timbs


----------



## ekim68

1968 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona 

*







*


----------



## Johnny b

White 1962 Corvette :up:


----------



## Johnny b

Bastiat said:


> It would have been a mechanical fuel injection. They were not as good as a carburetor at that time. To much manufacturing "tolerance". That and the mechanical wear and tear unlike electronic/computer systems of today.


Manufacturing and quality control issues definitely caused early drivability problems.
But, set up and adjusted correctly, there was a small bump in hp over the same spec'd engine with a 4bbl Q-jet carb.
About 20 hp.

GM first attempt at electronic FI was, imo, poor. TBI.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> White 1962 Corvette


Love that car....always have.


----------



## ekim68

Ferrari unveils the SP48 Unica, a bespoke one-off supercar 

*







*


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1966 Dodge Charger*


----------



## ekim68

2017 Ferrari LaFerrari Aperta


----------



## ekim68

2023 Lotus Eletre


----------



## ekim68

Rolls-Royce presents second Boat Tail, world's most expensive new car


----------



## valis

Yeah....no thank you.


----------



## ekim68

Maserati airs out MC20 supercar with retractable smart glass roof

*







*


----------



## ekim68

This £115m Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR is the most expensive car in the world


----------



## valis

Arguably one of the best looking as well.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1930 Cord L-29 Cabriolet*


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

67 Impala


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1972 dodge charger*


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1967 Dodge Charger Resto Mod


----------



## ekim68

DeLorean previews Alpha5 Launch Edition ahead of Pebble Beach debut 



> The DeLorean Motor Company has offered an early look at an upcoming all-electric evolution of the vehicle made famous by the _Back to the Future_ trilogy. The Alpha5 sports coupe will debut at Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance in August.


 *







*


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Jason Behan's Pro Touring Chrysler VG Hardtop


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Louis Younis 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air
Photography By Ben Hosking


----------



## valis

Snuffleufflegus said:


> Louis Younis 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air
> Photography By Ben Hosking
> 
> View attachment 297053
> View attachment 297054
> View attachment 297055


Oooh I like that one....


----------



## Johnny b

Ditto :up:


----------



## ekim68

1,000-plus-hp Mercedes-AMG ONE gets F1 tech on the road


----------



## PeterOz

ekim68 said:


> DeLorean previews Alpha5 Launch Edition ahead of Pebble Beach debut
> 
> *
> View attachment 297008
> *


Hey Mike is this our new company car


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1968 Plymouth Roadrunner


----------



## ekim68

1935 Cadillac Model 355-D Convertible Sedan 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

Cadillac GTP Hypercar


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Brandin Greenwell's 400-HP Hemi Chopped '76 Bug with a Dodge Charger 5.7 Liter Hemi V-8 Engine.


----------



## Izme

The new Bat mobile car in the movie The Batman, it's an old take of the original series on T.V. Very cooool and fast. smart as well, could prevent you from getting robbed dy a crack head








~~~><">


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> The new Bat mobile car in the movie The Batman, it's an old take of the original series on T.V. Very cooool and fast. smart as well, could prevent you from getting robbed dy a crack head
> ~~~><">


Looks like I'll be skipping that movie.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Looks like I'll be skipping that movie.


Don't skip it Bro! It's the best Batman movie I've seen in my opinion, finally they went from Comical to the dark side. In the rear of that Batmobile.
.Production Designer Robert Chinlund mentions that they took the roof of a 1969 Dodge Charger and built the new Batmobile around it, including adding a *rear-mounted* Chevy V8 engine with 650 hp. But it had to look like the ol school Lincoln which didn't have that horsepower. Quit being a little skeptical troll


----------



## Johnny b

I think you just proved my point. Rather a dull ride for a movie superhero.
As you posted, a composite of mishmash, probably from the nearest junkyard.
TV....well .... probably looks good drifting on wet pavement....lol!


----------



## Johnny b

I broke down, got a copy of 'The Batman' to see what the Batcar was all about.
Sliding around on wet pavement seemed it's specialty.
Watching that movie was painful and the Batcar wasn't the worst of it lol!


----------



## Johnny b

I wish I had skipped that movie.
176 minutes of my life lost forever


----------



## Johnny b

BTW, two of the movie Batmobiles were powered by Ford truck engines and a third was an EV.

Blech.


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> BTW, two of the movie Batmobiles were powered by Ford truck engines and a third was an EV.
> 
> Blech.


 You''ll get over it


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> You''ll get over it


I probably will.

My eyesight is returning.

It was implied at the end of the movie there was going to be a sequel with riddler and possibly joker as a team or maybe co-conspirators.
I won't even consider watching it.

Even Wayne's C2 'vette could have been better.
A split window '63, with just a plain small block V8.
And the wheels looked like hubcaps lol.

A really dark movie 
Obviously it's lighting was a result of the bean counters.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1959 cadillac eldorado


----------



## valis

Snuffleufflegus said:


> 1959 cadillac eldorado
> 
> View attachment 297373
> View attachment 297374
> View attachment 297375
> View attachment 297376
> View attachment 297377


Now THAT I like...


----------



## ekim68

Pagani debuts gorgeous extended tail on Huayra Codalunga


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1968 Plymouth Road Runner HEMI


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Ford Thunderbird. I think it's a 57,but not absolutely sure.


----------



## Johnny b

It's a '57


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> It's a '57


Wasnt that the American Graffiti car?


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

valis said:


> Wasnt that the American Graffiti car?


Not sure.This particular car was being sold by "Legendary Motorcar Company".


----------



## valis

Snuffleufflegus said:


> Not sure.This particular car was being sold by "Legendary Motorcar Company".


Not that exact one obv...just the T Bird in Graffiti...pretty sure its the same year.

At the very least its first cousin lol...


----------



## ekim68

Hydrogen hypercar rocks 1,000 horsepower, weighs less than 1,000 kg


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1967 Pro Street Chevy II


----------



## cornemuse

Considering its age, , ,

The oldest running car on the planet the 1884 De Dion Bouton et Trepardou Dos-à-Dos


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*1968 Plymouth Barracuda Formula-S 6.1L Hemi-S*
Built by Garret's Rod Shop


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Tyler Pullens 1939 Plymouth Convertible


----------



## valis

Be better if they hadnt dropped it but still is a great looking ride IMO.


----------



## ekim68

1970 Mercedes-Benz 280 SL Euro 4-Speed 

*







*


----------



## crjdriver

Often called the American Ferrari. The Apollo 3500GT was very ahead of its time.
A Buick 215ci V8 and a GM/Corvette 4 speed. Even used Buick finned aluminum brake drums. 
Cost approx $7000 in 1963; today basically priceless. If I recall, only a few were sold; less than 100.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

I thought i posted this here some time ago.I searched the pages way back and couldnt seem to find it unless i missed it.Maybe it further back.I apologize if its a repeat.But anyway...

*1960 Buick LeSabre*


----------



## ekim68

1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS


----------



## cornemuse

1940 Ford Coupe


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Joe Stupors 1959 Chevy Brookwood Wagon


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1954 Divco Delivery Milk Truck built by Count Kustoms.
Painted By House Of Kolors.


----------



## PeterOz

Anyone know why they tilt the wheels in? Look at the front ones


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*Some cars have the bottom of their wheels slanted outward to improve handling performance also known as negative camber. Cars with negative camber maximize contact between its tires and the road surface when cornering further increasing grip for the driver to corner faster. *


----------



## PeterOz

Thanks


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Blown 59 Caddy Coupe


----------



## valis

Snuffleufflegus said:


> *Some cars have the bottom of their wheels slanted outward to improve handling performance also known as negative camber. Cars with negative camber maximize contact between its tires and the road surface when cornering further increasing grip for the driver to corner faster. *


Not quite correct. In essence, yes, but in this case it is a 'stanced' car, part of lowering it. That van is still a nice ride though.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stance_(vehicle)


----------



## ekim68

Pininfarina Battista electro hypercar launches out factory doors


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

*32 Ford Coupe








*


----------



## ekim68

2017 Mercedes-Benz S550 Cabriolet

*







*


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

1970 Dodge Charger. "Speedkore HellRaiser"
Built by SpeedKore


----------



## ekim68

2022 Audi Q4 e-tron Sportback


----------



## ekim68

Pictorial: World's "Best of the Best" concours car, [/quote]


----------



## ekim68

DBR22 roadster punches Aston Martin design into hyperdrive 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

Dodge's Electric Charger SRT Concept Has Fake V8 Noise & Exhausts



> Dodge fanatics have every right to be sceptical over how the brand plans to electrify its car lineup. After all, the American firm and its menacing SRT machines are all about big, fuel-thirsty engines and loud noises. That's why Dodge has given its electric Charger Daytona SRT Concept a set of fake exhausts and one of the loudest artificial V8 noises we've ever heard.


----------



## ekim68

1961 Mercedes-Benz 190SL

*







*


----------



## ekim68

Back to the Future... 


Delorean goes Baja-crazy with Omega 2040 concept 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1962 Lincoln Continental Convertible 

*







*


----------



## ekim68

1958 Cadillac Series 62 Coupe DeVille


----------



## ekim68

1970 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe


*







*


----------



## jimi

35 Auburn, v6, rag top with suicide doors


----------



## HOBOcs




----------



## HOBOcs

_F1 - Safety Car at the Italian Grand Prix
Aston Martin "Vantage"_


----------



## ekim68

1983 Porsche 911SC Coupe


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1983 Porsche 911SC Coupe
> 
> 
> View attachment 300430


Oh hell to the yeah. The RUF CTR is arguably top 3 all time mfg cars, that and the F40 and Carrera GT. My choice is the F40 but all are astounding.


----------



## valis

Greatest driving video out there. Record stood until a track-built car broke it. TRACK BUILT. Record stood for like a quarter century.

No helmet.

Shorts.

Loafers.

Open public track.

Record, again, stood for years.


----------



## ekim68

1978 Porsche 911SC (Modified) 


*







*


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> 1978 Porsche 911SC (Modified)
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 300851
> *


Glorious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Lotus' Evija is now the world’s most powerful production car

Special edition honouring Emerson Fittipaldi, specifically, boasts a mind-boggling* 2,011 horsepower, and 1,256 lb-ft of torque *


















Lotus Evija is now the world's most powerful production car


The Lotus Evija electric hypercar has been confirmed with 2,011 hp from a four-motor powertrain.




www.motorauthority.com


----------



## ekim68

Rolls-Royce debuts all-electric Spectre, a ghost of EV past & future


----------



## ekim68

More Electric... 


2023 Mercedes EQE Electric SUV


----------



## ekim68

> 1938 Bugatti Type 57SC


----------



## ekim68

Euro 1973 BMW 3.0CSi 

* 







*


----------



## ekim68

2023 BMW i7 EV


----------



## ekim68

Genesis unveils X Convertible, completing its X trilogy of future cars


----------



## ekim68

Praga debuts its savagely beautiful, ultra-lightweight Bohema supercar


----------



## ekim68

The Most Expensive Car Ever Sold Is 67 Years Old and Cost $143 Million


----------



## ekim68

Lamborghini's Huracán off-road supercar enters the grown-man sandbox


----------



## ekim68

2024 Audi A6 Avant e-tron (concept)


----------



## ekim68

McMurtry Spéirling smashes Rimac Nevera's acceleration records


----------



## valis

That is stout, to say the least.


----------



## ekim68

For the adolescent who has it all: Bugatti rolls out Mistral kiddy car


----------



## ekim68

Bertone resurfaces with 1,100-hp hypercar fueled by plastic waste


----------



## ekim68

1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6


----------

